# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5-14



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, where does the show go from here. Lesnar "quit". If Lesnar doesn't show up I hope we at least get Paul "shut up bitch or I'll bust your" Heyman. 

What are y'all expecting tonight?*


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Triple H - Paul Heyman Confrontation. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I would appreciate some sort of continuation of this "fued" with Punk/DB (or even a fucking start to it).

Expecting: Big Show or Khali. Maybe give the black team a token minority manager.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Something big, Something big needs to happen tonight.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Pittsburgh should be "close enough" to give Paul E. a proper reaction if he's on.

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I would LOVE to see a Triple H vs Paul Heyman confrontation.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

We want Ambrose!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

i think this raw will be VERY boring but i am still gonna stay up


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Heyman to interrupt hhhs promo. calling it now.

edit: Or Batista!


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hopefully lots of........ _TRIPLE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :mark:

you'll be seeing a lot of me tonight


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

But what the fuck is HHH even going to talk about?
Lesnar left so is HHH going to come out "well guys Lesnar left, he's a meanie face..." OMG IT'S LESNAR'S MUSIC AND THAT'S HEYMAN

Actually I can imagine Tensai being in Ace's corner or something and HHH will probably be in Cena's corner as a sort of "fuck you Ace" deal.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Expecting a lot of nothing.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> But what the fuck is HHH even going to talk about?
> Lesnar left so is HHH going to come out "well guys Lesnar left, he's a meanie face..." OMG IT'S LESNAR'S MUSIC AND THAT'S HEYMAN
> 
> Actually I can imagine Tensai being in Ace's corner or something and HHH will probably be in Cena's corner as a sort of "fuck you Ace" deal.


No doubt Raw is gonna be a filler until Summerslam.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Hazaq said:


> No doubt Raw is gonna be a filler until Summerslam.


Yeah we do have five matches.

But only one SD match so Big Show/Rhodes round 3? (or is it round 4)

Or Kahli/Big Show Vs Epico/Primo Vs random Blacks for the titles? :troll

Or just a two hour recap of recaps of recaping


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Heyman and HHH are there, so at least one interesting segment, hopefully we also get more Orton/Jericho/Sheamus/Del Rio chemistry, all the other mid card filler is not even worth watching.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Heyman/HHH and a bunch of filler most likely. Hopefully some build for the actual Punk/Bryan match, but something is telling me that Punk is sliding into the face role i nthe feud vs Big Johnny after OTL so the focus is going to be more on Punk and Johnny than Punk and Bryan, which means we may see the Cena/Ace and Punk/Bryan stuff all thrown together tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I'm not expecting much. We're in the middle of the yearly down period. Just a bunch of filler shows until the Summer rolls by. Looking forward to what Punk's up to and that's it. Hopefully some Paul E. too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Eh, not excited looking into this show but hopefully they give me a reason to since OTL is this Sunday.

And in response to LadyCroft's signature, I'll take all three, I'M HARDCORE!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hopefully a real Punk/Bryan confrontation before their match at OTL, HHH/Heyman sounds awesome, and the boring Cena/Lauranitis with Tensai attacking him segment.

And a few matches added to the PPV.

I hope AJ Lee is there to be involved in the Punk/Bryan feud, but I won't hold my breath there. I'm expecting those to stay 2 different storylines until at least OTL.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> But what the fuck is HHH even going to talk about?
> Lesnar left so is HHH going to come out "well guys Lesnar left, he's a meanie face..." OMG IT'S LESNAR'S MUSIC AND THAT'S HEYMAN
> 
> Actually I can imagine Tensai being in Ace's corner or something and HHH will probably be in Cena's corner as a sort of "fuck you Ace" deal.


I dont think that HHH will have anything to do with the Ace/Cena thing. Whats the point of HHH being in Cenas corner with an broken arm? Doesnt Brock appear min. 2 times a month or something? Anyway, hopefully we get Heyman tonight or a Lesnar Promo via satellite raping Stephanie


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

OTL is this Sunday? LOL.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Punk/Heyman confrontation!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



SonoShion said:


> I dont think that HHH will have anything to do with the Ace/Cena thing. Whats the point of HHH being in Cenas corner with an broken arm? Doesnt Brock appear min. 2 times a month or something? Anyway, hopefully we get Heyman tonight or a Lesnar Promo via satellite raping Stephanie


I know but what the fuck are HHH and Heyman going to talk about? "Hey Heyman make Lesnar come back" "No. But here via satalite, is Lesnar boinking Steph".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hoping for some Paul Heyman and hoping for some surprises.

Punk/Danielson promo PLZ.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I know but what the fuck are HHH and Heyman going to talk about? "Hey Heyman make Lesnar come back" "No. But here via satalite, is Lesnar boinking Steph".


Is it a bad thing when something is not predictable?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I'll check in and see whats happening, but I'm not booking my schedule around it. IMO its been kind of slow lately, like a week after Extreme Rules, its just been meh. 

It is the final Raw before the PPV, so something cool _might_ happen.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



SonoShion said:


> Is it a bad thing when something is not predictable?


Oh no! I'm sure that Nash suprising everyone and powerbombing people was very good.

On a more serious note, you're right but it just seems idiotic that it's the last RAW before the PPV and they'll be doing an angle that probably has no bearing on the PPV. Though I wouldn't be surprised if they shove Lesnar in a match or something retarded like that.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I don't expect to see Heyman or Lesnar, just Triple H bitching and whining.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hopefully Miz!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Can't wait to see Jeff Hardy back tonight. Any reports on what angles they're considering involving him in?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Brye said:


> Hoping for some Paul Heyman and hoping for some surprises.
> 
> Punk/Danielson promo PLZ.


Really hope the latter happens.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



#Mark said:


> Can't wait to see Jeff Hardy back tonight. Any reports on what angles they're considering involving him in?


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



#Mark said:


> Can't wait to see Jeff Hardy back tonight. Any reports on what angles they're considering involving him in?


I heard he's going straight into the Punk/Bryan feud and buries both guys in a 3-way match at OTL.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Need to build the Bryan/Punk feud above everything else!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

So this is the go home show for Over The Limit? Have Punk and Bryan even had a promo or anything? Tremendous build up for the WWE title as usual I see


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hey, them both Internet darlings. Them wrestling should get buys from the internet none the less............


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hope this is a good show. Even if it's not I don't really care tbh. I've got an important week so I guess it's actually better if it's shit so then I don't have to watch it all lol. Trips is there, that's enough to make me watch part of it. Maybe the rest will follow. Meh.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Paul Heyman will be on Raw tonight if that makes a difference. I see Triple H telling him that Lesnar better come back or he is suing him for breach of contract.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Hopefully Heyman's gonna be on and we get some actual build up between for the Bryan/Punk feud.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Only really excited for Heyman/HHH/(Lesnar). So there wont be much to look forward to for tomorrow.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I can't wait for the show. Lesnar or Ambrose appearing would be amazing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

"Ladies, if you wanna see the stars, call Triple H... Because I got the rocket if you want the ride!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

There had better be a damn Punk/Bryan promo tonight because the Internet has done a better job at hyping up this event than WWE themselves.

Looking forward to Heyman/Brock/HHH angle's progression tonight as well. Plus if this "Revolution is Coming" angle plays out somewhat. 

Otherwise, meh interest for the show tonight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

This RAW is guaranteed to be 100% complete filler because the PPV this Sunday is 100% complete filler. Think of it this way, last week RAW was reportedly re-written three times the day of the show...and look what we still got. To say that WWE is currently in a lull and lackadaisical would be an understatement. They are most definitely on cruise control and just cranking out bottom-of-the-barrel keep-the-day-rolling filler. The WWE title match has zero build the week before the PPV and the Smackdown title match is a 4-way because their champion can't get any heat. Throw in a Big Show apology, a minority tag match, a Santino comedy segment, a Brodus squash, some replays, some commercials, some Twitter and a 2-minute Divas segment and you have RAW.

Tonight is a great night for NBA playoff basketball however.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Walk-In said:


> This RAW is guaranteed to be 100% complete filler because the PPV this Sunday is 100% complete filler. Think of it this way, last week RAW was reportedly re-written three times the day of the show...and look what we still got. To say that WWE is currently in a lull and lackadaisical would be an understatement. They are most definitely on cruise control and just cranking out bottom-of-the-barrel keep-the-day-rolling filler. The WWE title match has zero build the week before the PPV and the Smackdown title match is a 4-way because their champion can't get any heat. Throw in a Big Show apology, a minority tag match, a Santino comedy segment, a Brodus squash, some replays, some commercials, some Twitter and a 2-minute Divas segment and you have RAW.
> 
> Tonight is a great night for NBA playoff basketball however.


100% correct. This should be the official preview for Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I think I'll just watch some basketball tonight and catch the replay of this show tomorrow morning.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

*insert post about another week another raw here*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Walk-In said:


> This RAW is guaranteed to be 100% complete filler because the PPV this Sunday is 100% complete filler. Think of it this way, last week RAW was reportedly re-written three times the day of the show...and look what we still got. To say that WWE is currently in a lull and lackadaisical would be an understatement. They are most definitely on cruise control and just cranking out bottom-of-the-barrel keep-the-day-rolling filler. The WWE title match has zero build the week before the PPV and the Smackdown title match is a 4-way because their champion can't get any heat. Throw in a Big Show apology, a minority tag match, a Santino comedy segment, a Brodus squash, some replays, some commercials, some Twitter and a 2-minute Divas segment and you have RAW.
> 
> Tonight is a great night for NBA playoff basketball however.


Honestly, nearly every night has been great for playoff basketball. Playoffs have been great so far.

I'm expecting nada from the show. It'd be great if WWE even attempted to create some semblance of a feud with Punk and Bryan, but I'm not holding my breath. I wouldn't be surprised if they got thrown into the Cena/Johnny angle again. Heyman showing up to talk to HHH would be cool too, that's more likely to happen.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I'm a selfish bastard, so being that this Raw is taking place 50 minutes from where I live, and I'm not going, I want it to suck. Unless it's a huuuuge step up from last week's, I'm sure it will. Let's hope it's at least eventfully bad rather than just a 2-hour struggle to stay awake.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

better be good tonight, and the HHH promo better not be shit


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Not expecting much, but Triple H and Heyman being there should be interesting. Hope to see a Punk/Bryan confrontation, and more build towards the Fatal-4 Way match. I assume they're gonna add another match for Over the Limit - maybe Rhodes vs. Show again?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I'm going to be missing Raw tonight, and honestly I'm not too bummed about it. The only thing from last week that has held my attention was Heyman's return. Everything else was shit.

I'm a little disappointed I'll miss the inevitable Triple H/Heyman confrontation...but whatever, I'll catch it tomorrow online.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

Im staying up tonight so i can watch another shows Finale  Maybe it will catch my attention enough for me to watch the PPV. Does it start at 1am or 2am in England?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Walk-In said:


> This RAW is guaranteed to be 100% complete filler because the PPV this Sunday is 100% complete filler. Think of it this way, last week RAW was reportedly re-written three times the day of the show...and look what we still got. To say that WWE is currently in a lull and lackadaisical would be an understatement. They are most definitely on cruise control and just cranking out bottom-of-the-barrel keep-the-day-rolling filler. The WWE title match has zero build the week before the PPV and the Smackdown title match is a 4-way because their champion can't get any heat. Throw in a Big Show apology, a minority tag match, a Santino comedy segment, a Brodus squash, some replays, some commercials, some Twitter and a 2-minute Divas segment and you have RAW.
> 
> Tonight is a great night for NBA playoff basketball however.


Yeah I hate to be so pessimistic going into shows but this whole month is pretty much a write off, anything halfway decent will be seen youtube clips tomorrow(most likely something involving Heyman), I think Ive watched every raw this year but the thought of sitting through 2+ hours of mostly filler tonight fills me with dread.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

I'd much rather watch Lakers/Thunder tbh.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*

my Predict for raw tonight.

Johnny will announced Big Show will face Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry & Kane in a Handicap Match at Over The Limit and if Big Show win win that match then he get a ic title shot and if Big Show lost then he is fire.

Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler.

Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho.

Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus.

Layla vs Maxine with Beth Phoenix.

Beth Phoenix cost Layla the match.

it be announced that Maxine have be move to raw.

cena return doing the main event.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



kieranwwe said:


> Im staying up tonight so i can watch another shows Finale  Maybe it will catch my attention enough for me to watch the PPV. Does it start at 1am or 2am in England?


2am


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Will there be Liz signs in the crowd tonight or maybe Liz chants directed at Cena that would be epic to see


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



kieranwwe said:


> Im staying up tonight so i can watch another shows Finale  Maybe it will catch my attention enough for me to watch the PPV. Does it start at 1am or 2am in England?


How I met your Mother?


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



morris3333 said:


> my Predict for raw tonight.
> 
> Johnny will announced Big Show will face Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry & Kane in a Handicap Match at Over The Limit and if Big Show win win that match then he get a ic title shot and if Big Show lost then he is fire.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty accurate, and I actually do see this happening!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Will there be Liz signs in the crowd tonight or maybe Liz chants directed at Cena that would be epic to see


Kelly Kelly Fan, normally i always respected your stupid posts for your opinion but now you are just sickening, give Cena some respect. You are making fun of the fact he's had a divorce? I know how it feels like to have a relationship fall apart, and i bet others on this forum do as well.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I do expect some Liz chants tonight as said in my previous thread


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> I do expect some Liz chants tonight as said in my previous thread


I doubt alot of people actually know about Cena's divorce, but give the guy some respect, i hate Cena's character and all but i am not gonna go and make fun of his divorce, i respect him for the fact he's still not taking time off.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Domenico said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan, normally i always respected your stupid posts for your opinion but now you are just sickening, give Cena some respect. You are making fun of the fact he's had a divorce? I know how it feels like to have a relationship fall apart, and i bet others on this forum do as well.


I am stating my opinion on this I thought this was a forum to air views??? didnt think this place was only allowing opinions if they matched others


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Triple H will start the show with one of his infamous 25-minute promos. Then he'll book himself in a match with Lesnar at over the Limit, giving them virtually no time whatsoever for build-up to that match.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I am stating my opinion on this I thought this was a forum to air views??? didnt think this place was only allowing opinions if they matched others


Except your opinion is disrespectful, i get it, you hate Cena's WWE character, 90% of this forum does, but you shouldn't go so far as involving his Divorce with his WWE character.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Triple H will start the show with one of his infamous 25-minute promos. Then he'll book himself in a match with Lesnar at over the Limit, giving them virtually no time whatsoever for build-up to that match.


Actually, i can totally see that happening :lmao . Except i heard rumours that HHH/Lesnar will be at No Way Out instead.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan, normally i always respected your stupid posts for your opinion but now you are just sickening, give Cena some respect. You are making fun of the fact he's had a divorce? I know how it feels like to have a relationship fall apart, and i bet others on this forum do as well.


Well this jackass's furthest experience is with his hand, so I guess empathy can't be expected. But seriously, can anyone explain to me how this loser hasn't been banned? Is he the admin's retarded nephew and they let him stick around out of pity?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm sure everyone in that arena knows about Cena being divorced.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm actually going to try to watch all of Raw tonight, will be the first time since ER that I do if I make it.

Excited to see where they go with the HHH thing, it'll probably be shit, but at least it's something to look forward to.



EDIT: I didn't know about Cena's divorce til I read this thread, that blows.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fully expecting Heyman to put Brock over as 'bigger than the WWE', and a few worked shoot quips at HHH.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I expect HHH to threaten a lawsuit against Brock.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Source: PWInsider
> 
> - Jim Ross makes his return to the announce booth this week as he is slated to broadcast the debut episode of WWE NXT at Full Sail University in Winter Park, Florida. It is not known whether he will broadcast the FCW Wrestling taping.
> Speaking of the WWE Hall of Famer, he wrote Sunday night on Twitter that he was in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania—the site of tonight's Raw SuperShow—with his wife.
> ...


We all knew about JR doing the new NXT show, but interesting that he's backstage tonight. Probably doesn't mean anything but you never know.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking forward to some Bordus Clay squashin'.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Kelly Kelly Fan, normally i always respected your stupid posts for your opinion but now you are just sickening, give Cena some respect. You are making fun of the fact he's had a divorce? I know how it feels like to have a relationship fall apart, and i bet others on this forum do as well.


fuck john cena in wrestling & real life  

im so happy when he gets devorce by liz, he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character 

& son of the bitch in real life so shut up


----------



## baz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

drew mcintyre said:


> fuck john cena in wrestling & real life
> 
> im so happy when he gets divorce , he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character
> 
> & son of the bitch in real life so shut up


Obvious troll is obvious.

Also,your a prick.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> fuck john cena in wrestling & real life
> 
> im so happy when he gets divorce , he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character
> 
> & son of the bitch in real life so shut up


STAND THE FUCK BACK EVERYONE!!!

We got ourselves a badass here!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

drew mcintyre said:


> fuck john cena in wrestling & real life
> 
> im so happy when he gets divorce , he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character
> 
> & son of the bitch in real life so shut up


Im guessing Cena got some Eve action during that Kane feud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to agree that Trips might sue Lesnar.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> fuck john cena in wrestling & real life
> 
> im so happy when he gets devorce by liz, he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character
> 
> & son of the bitch in real life so shut up


You're an even bigger idiot.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



#Mark said:


> How I met your Mother?


Hawaii 5-0


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

40 minutes before the show and only 8 pages, pretty much sums up the feelings of this upcoming Raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wonder how the reaction will be when HHH beats Lesnar at OTL and Lesnar won't get his win back?

Hmm, kinda like Punk....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

drew mcintyre said:


> fuck john cena in wrestling & real life
> 
> im so happy when he gets devorce by liz, he sucks sucks sucks in wrestling character
> 
> & son of the bitch in real life so shut up


He is a hell of a guy


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Set for Raw tonight is WWE Intercontinental champ Cody Rhodes & Daniel Bryan vs. WWE champ CM Punk & WWE United States champ Santino Marella. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68442/first-match-set-for-raw.html?p=1


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Trelan said:


> 40 minutes before the show and only 8 pages, pretty much sums up the feelings of this upcoming Raw.


Yeah, I didn't remember this Raw was coming to Pittsburgh till they advertised it on the bottom of the screen last week. Being that it was during an awful Raw that I saw it, I didn't really feel like wasting the time and money to go see it. If something major happens, I'll be annoyed at my decision, but it's looking pretty meh. I went to the Raw with Rock, Cena, Triple H, Undertaker, HBK, and Punk all in attendance right before WM, and it was worth it. This is looking like an average show before a PPV headlined by a John Laurenaitis match. I regret not seeing Heyman, but that alone isn't worth the expense.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> Set for Raw tonight is WWE Intercontinental champ Cody Rhodes & Daniel Bryan vs. WWE champ CM Punk & WWE United States champ Santino Marella.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68442/first-match-set-for-raw.html?p=1


Bryan jobs clean to the cobra:vince2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

After falling asleep half way through last week's Raw and missing the return of Paul Heyman I'm intent on seeing this week's show through to the end...now I've said that it'll probably be a crapper!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not just give Bryan/Santino and Punk/Rhodes some team in singles matches and give tag team matches to the likes of the Usos etc.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll watch the Lakers vs Thunder game instead. I'll catch Raw sometime this week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll watch the Lakers vs Thunder game instead. I'll catch Raw sometime this week.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> Set for Raw tonight is WWE Intercontinental champ Cody Rhodes & Daniel Bryan vs. WWE champ CM Punk & WWE United States champ Santino Marella.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68442/first-match-set-for-raw.html?p=1


That can't be serious? I guess I wont be watching Raw tonight then.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk and Bryan better start off RAW. Fuck Triple H and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I will have to watch it in the morning


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Wonder how the reaction will be when HHH beats Lesnar at OTL and Lesnar won't get his win back?
> 
> Hmm, kinda like Punk....


OTL?

Not that big, since Brock has already been beaten. I fully expect HHH to beat him.


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Ambrose gonna show up? If not, see ya next week in the land of rainbows and sunshine PG.:gun:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

OTL = Over The Limit.

Then Brock might as well leave because he's going to lose to two of the biggest current stars in WWE. What a disappointing run this has been and imagine when he came out the night after Mania 28.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

23 mins to go.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> OTL?
> 
> Not that big, since Brock has already been beaten. I fully expect HHH to beat him.


I'm honestly not sure if WWE wants us to expect Brock to ever win a match. He beat the crap out of their top guy, then "out of nowhere" Cena wins.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

inb4 solid Raw but more complaining.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> OTL = Over The Limit.
> 
> Then Brock might as well leave because he's going to lose to two of the biggest current stars in WWE. What a disappointing run this has been and imagine when he came out the night after Mania 28.


I know what OTL means.

But it isn't happening at OTL. SummerSlam more like it.

Cena Vs Ace is main eventing OTL.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eh, whatever. That's how much I pay attention to WWE PPVs nowadays.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why not just give Bryan/Santino and Punk/Rhodes some team in singles matches and give tag team matches to the likes of the Usos etc.


I miss the days of the champ before the PPV having a squash match to showcase his moves and doing the picture-in-picture promo.

I _HATE_ this era where every match has to be Superstar Vs. Superstar. Especially right before a PPV. It makes it so no match feels special and it seems like we've already seen everything because they blow through matches so quickly.

Punk can't have a 4-min. match with a nobody that he wins clean with a GTS, with a PiP promo saying why he's going to beat Daniel Bryan at OTL? Then have Bryan tap out a guy in a 4-minute match with a PiP promo of why he's going to win the WWE title. Then end the show with both men doing a staredown in the ring.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Lakers/Thunder bout to take precedence over this


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing else to do, might as well watch it. Pretty embarrassing though when you got to sit through pretty much the majority of the show just to see the part your watching for, WITH the tv pretty much muted.. CM Punk, DB, Shaemus, Santino, Brodus, Ryback/Tensai, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Miz, the list goes on and on and on with the shit they call "talent" that some of us have to sit through each week if we wanna even try to watch wrestling.. I know some of the guys like Punk/DB etc are very talented guys and fan favorites, but I personally just aint interested in anything to do with them. But after Kane/Taker returned that last time and with the mystery of whether SCSA will ever return, I made a promise to myself that i'd try to stay as regular as possible so I don't miss any returns. I more or less watch RAW anymore just for something to do, and for Brock/HHH/Heyman.. WITH the real low hopes of a suprise return or for them to actually do something with Kane. How you guys sit back and enjoy matches/feuds with guys like Santino/Miz/Shaemus is beyond me, but to each his own lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Forgot it was Monday. When is the draft? Don't they need a new excuse for another pointless 3 hour episode?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Forgot it was Monday. When is the draft? Don't they need a new excuse for another pointless 3 hour episode?


I'm betting around sometime in June. That's usually when ratings slag off and they figure that a three hour show will boost them.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Forgot it was Monday. When is the draft? Don't they need a new excuse for another pointless 3 hour episode?


Isn't it only 2 hours tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would they do a draft?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Forgot it was Monday. When is the draft? Don't they need a new excuse for another pointless 3 hour episode?


Isn't brand extension over?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Isn't brand extension over?


If it was my sig would be removed.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Obviously I didn't make this but I wouldn't be surprise if their was a few signs related to Cena's divorce.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the brand extension is over in all but official terms. It wont be fully over until they announce it on WWE tv/online. Saying that, the creative team still book it as if it was two different shows, only now they can use talents from the other show on their show.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Marv95 said:


> If it was my sig would be removed.


Your sig is kinda stupid, seeing as it's more or less abolished.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dr Pepper at the ready


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its game time!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hopefully next this week is better than last week


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go!!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

somehow i find myself in the same place again watching raw live

this better be good or i aint staying up next week, i wish


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's see if they surprise us.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Here we... what's the word?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dat arm.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Johnny Ace!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Not expecting much tbh

Oh look it's Tripa Laich


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Ace still cracks me up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ace looking swagged out tonight.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope Trips burries someone with one arm for the lulz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd mark if they brought the old war is raw music back. Just for one week


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to play the game!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

John Laurinaitis is such a corporate douche inside and outside the ring.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I cant wait for what Triple H has to say! its now the time!*


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

hhh looks like he got some kind of a ray gun attached to his arm


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Lesnar been taken out of the signature


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yep!*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

See, that's a pop. Let's see if Punk measures up as the champion.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple h's secret weapon is Justin bieber


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

How's Triple H gonna bury anyone when he hurt his shoveling arm?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Watch out for the subtle burial he is gonna make towards lesnar

HHH being HHH


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*why are they showing this again? i guess they have to sell it!*


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope we get to see that footage of that terrible looking kimura again.

Edit: lol, there it is.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hopefully HHH vs. Brock at an upcoming PPV.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

port64 jr said:


> hhh looks like he got some kind of a ray gun attached to his arm


It's a portal gun.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*its true that he has had done worse to him! look at his career!*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's Punk and Marella vs. Bryan and Rhodes? Are you serious? So it's one star and three mid carders in Bryan, Rhodes and Marella. Not the best match they could have come up with. Ugh, should have just kept it a Punk/Bryan promo.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

He done offended Randy Savage.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

"Preach Hunter"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a feeling if Heyman interrupts HHH, he's going to get :buried


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Chris Benoit is offended too.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Glad someone's FINALLY addressing the legitimacy line.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*it does offend everyone! including me! as i am a fan!*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Triple H botching his words.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Time for Triple H to bury the one man he has never buried. Until now!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> It's a portal gun.


Then the cake really is a lie


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You started out as a French aristocrat Trips


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

He didn't mention The Rock in that list.. :/


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Where is commentary?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forgot to say Bret Hart


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Randy Savage: offended from beyond the grave.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The crowd is awkwardly quite. Still a good promo and points from HHH.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

They're really about this "farm boy" thing since Lesnar's return. Were they using that during his first run at all?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*well brock is a moron! he is completely an idiot!*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Last week the word of the week to use was "feeling".
This week it's "offends".

Gosh, isn't WWE so helpful with educating us on words.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the wrestling is fake sign. Wow.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol, this crowd don't give a FUCK right now.

Pins dropping in the third row.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the fucking "wrestling is fake" sign.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Forgot to say Bret Hart


Oh, no. He didn't "forget."


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ the Wrestling is Fake sign :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Busbrain1 said:


> He didn't mention The Rock in that list.. :/


Lol.......


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Screw Lesnar, push the guys that deserve it


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Haitch going in hard.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

already boring, and we still got 20 minutes of this promo left.


----------



## hrdp (Dec 4, 2011)

He was the baddest man in the UFC. He quit because he had surgery you idiot.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Im sure the illness had nothing to do with it HHH.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh shit they actually had a story line planned

i am shocked


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

HHH vs Lesnar IQuit match?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

this dick just can't pass any torch of any kind can he.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What the hell are those two people chanting?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*This is true, Brock quit when he faced a challenge! He left UFC cause he started losing! so he came back, and still quit!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ass kissing at is finest.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Only 10 minutes left until the end of this promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More Heyman?


----------



## hrdp (Dec 4, 2011)

YES!! Here comes the pain


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Paul Heyman again


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT HEYMAN


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PAUL!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Paul E. out here to save this promo!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

FUCK! THEY GOT MY HOPES UP!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you, BASED HEYMAN!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank God, save this damn promo, Paul.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman comes out. Close enough


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Was H refering to goldberg?


I will pay some one to follow up this weeks "Wrestling is Fake" sign next week with "Its still real to me DAMNIT" next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another Paul E appearance. Should be good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So why is the main feud between two part timers? Ugh.

And again, nobody pops for Lesnar's music. :lmao What a MEGASTAR~


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Heyman/HHH promo? Yes please


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy shit, look at that heyman swag.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Shits about to get real.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank God. That was freaking painful.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Heyman!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BURY HIM PAUL DO IT FOR ECW


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Have to admit, Heyman's walk is up there with Vince's.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HHH was dropping truth bombs. Fuck Lesnar.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Heyman and Trips awesome!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Good God! its Heyman! who the fuck cares? I cant stand the guy.*


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Two guys with the same horribly outdated ponytail! One on one! In the same ring!

Trips v. Heyman in a Steven Segal match!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

heyman no reaction at all


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Paul has a hell of a strut.

Shut up, crowd.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

"What" chants? Really? Fuck you Pittsburgh.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is NPH with Heyman?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking hate crowds like this, WHAT all the time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank god for Heyman to save the show.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Two guys with the same horribly outdated ponytail! One on one! In the same ring!
> 
> Trips v. Heyman in a Steven Segal match!


LMAO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This crowd sucks. Heyman is speaking dammit


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Paul's great


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> "What" chants? Really? Fuck you Pittsburgh.


Its the loudest they've been so far tonight...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tuned in, whats happened so far?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Heyman for the win Gotta love his promo's <3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman = Awesome.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*who the fuck cares about a contract? its a load of shit! SHUT UP HEYMAN!!!*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

they're giving Heyman the "What?" Cue the bitching from the forum.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"What?" chants, Pittsburg?

Fuck you to hell.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Love how Heyman is completely right yet still gets booed ~____~


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a fucking lame ass crowd.

But what more can we expect from WWEPG?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Once again Heyman interrupting HHH = :buried


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, really lame feud here.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

i thought it was just Eve who had an oral agreement with the wwe.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fuck all of this paperwork shit. No one cares.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone else not have any commentary?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I can quit then sue???


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

YES! Lawsuit angle! Can't wait! (eyeroll)


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

If you're going to "what," don't do it to Paul Heyman. Do it to the guys who can't handle a mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Triple H got SERVED! :lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What the fuck?

I QUIT! lulz, imma suing you.

Thank goodness Otunga is returning


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YES OH FUCK ME


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's always comical when they bring "lawyers" into the storylines.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Paul Heyman rocks. Pittsburgh is a scumbag crowd.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*What the hell is Heyman talking about? Lesner sucks!!!*


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Its the loudest they've been so far tonight...


wait till cena comes the all the dumb ass kids will pop


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is great stuff. Heyman rules.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

KISS HIM TRIPS!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If you have mic skills, you never ever lose them.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

This is kinda, really bad.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

WUTRUDOIN??


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Heyman is such a boss on the mic


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"What're you doin'?"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heyman really is king of the stick.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman telling it like it is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn, Heyman is so good.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol.

Heyman almost fucked HHH up. Trips knows the deal.


----------



## AxeBomber (Feb 28, 2010)

MY MIND TO YOUR MIND, MY THOUGHTS TO YOUR THOUGHTS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH will throw the papers if he has to.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank god for Heymen. Could you imagine Brock trying to cut this promo?*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys have to remember this is the city who supports sIdney crysby. Don't expect much from them


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

As long as we get Heyman on the mic each week I'm good.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Why are we watching WWE: The Courtroom Experience?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Never been one to bash HHH but the pattern he is now creating for himself is so nauseating and transparent.
Punk was the hottest thing going last Summer, HHH pops up and screws it up. Lesnar returns and HHH has to feud with him. Bah humbug...and it isn't even Christmas.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope Lesnar puts Triple H over -- the kid could really use the rub.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These court shenanigans don't fit in wrestling.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Heyman was laying down the truth.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*what a surprise! Lesner is suing like a bitch! Now Heyman is doing it!?!?! WTF???*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is just horrible.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Heyman is outstanding


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the fuck do i care about a law suit -.-


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Charging someone for assualt... on a wrestling show?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Did a fan just come in?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman, I love you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does Triple H tend to involve himself in the best things? Damn you.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol oh as I see the two now I can tell its probably just me without commentary


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Punk was white hot, feuded with Cena... and then Triple H came in and stole everyone's thunder by inserting himself into the feud and by removing Cena.

Boy I'm glad we never have to worry about anything like happening again.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman is fantastic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Thank god for Heymen. Could you imagine Brock trying to cut this promo?*


absolutely not...If brock had cut that promo, I'd have gone for a piss break.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What were they just talking about? King just said "somebody get him"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"It's gonna be an exciting night tonight. We're gonna look back at last week!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Judge Judy gets 10million viewers a day

Gotta copy what works


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Think a fan jumped the barricade.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Charging someone for assualt... on a wrestling show?



LOGIC!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

haha a fan must've jumped into the ring


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Did anyone else see that? What the fuck was Lawler & Cole staring at?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> I hope Lesnar puts Triple H over -- the kid could really use the rub.


I know! Nash did a really good job at elevating HHH in that sledgehammer ladder match...where the match didn't end once the hammer was retrieved. He's got a great future.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are they serious with these Big Show/Kane/Khali combo matches? It's gotta be an inside joke at this point.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What's this pussy shit? Lawyers? law suits? 

Lol fucking corny shit.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Paul Heyman rocks. Pittsburgh is a scumbag crowd.


Pittsburgh is the dumbest city on the planet.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

why should i care if he gets sued? who cares.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Judge Judy gets 10million viewers a day
> 
> Gotta copy what works


10 million? Seriously? Fuck.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman is suing him for battery and assault?
Well HHH might as well :buried for all his money worth.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

virus21 said:


> LOGIC!


He's not a wrestler, though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show/Kane will be a technical masterpiece for sure!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

vacuous said:


> Think a fan jumped the barricade.


That's what I thought. Although Cole and King (especially King) acted very unprofessionally about it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Really? A fucking feud over mocking someone's voice?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice. I didn't expect Punk this quick.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

right..its the crowds fault Paul's the man...if it was 1995


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn not a freaking commercial and we are about to be 20 minutes into this thing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Never been one to bash HHH but the pattern he is now creating for himself is so nauseating and transparent.
> Punk was the hottest thing going last Summer, HHH pops up and screws it up. Lesnar returns and HHH has to feud with him. Bah humbug...and it isn't even Christmas.


That's not a pattern he's 'now' creating for himself, he's been doing that for a long time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I was the only one who marked at Heyman saying HHH was all hype

WHERE ARE ALL THE SMARKS?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, I hate booking sometimes.

dat pop though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Are they serious with these Big Show/Kane/Khali combo matches? It's gotta be an inside joke at this point.


Barely mobile giants draw unlike those indy vanilla midgets.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol at this match happening now. Your WWE Champion folks.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Heyman is a mic god.

So is HHH.

Brilliant promo.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn I guess we're not getting a promo between Punk and Bryan.

Gay, DB and Rhodes are gonna get jobber entrances.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

20 minutes and no matches............good god.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Did... did they just show a non-sandbag version of that match with Punk?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH trying to bury Lesnar nice and deep..nothing new there. 

Cena returns this week? HEY...he was HERE LAST WEEK, you fuckers. HAHA


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Why the FUCK haven't they allowed Punk and Bryan to cut promos to build up thier match at OTL?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Heyman is amazing promo, with every content, one of the best ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they had to have Eve catch Big Show making fun of Ace even though he yelled it at Ace while he couldn't have been more than 5 feet away. I guess in WWE's World, when you are off camera, then you are out of the room. 

I also like that they had to have Eve "Catch Big Show Red Handed" so that Ace would find out. Forget the fact that Big Show said it right in front of a camera and anybody at any point could have told Ace about it just by watching the show. But no, they had to show Eve catching him. Nobody would have figured it out without her. You see?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Back to normal with Punk, I guess. The best World Midcard Championship title holder ever!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol, the wwe champion is in the mid card tag team slot.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, at this match taking place in the first half hour.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh cool, WWE champion has a tag match with two jobbers TWENTY MINUTES into the go home show before a PPV.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Did... did they just show a non-sandbag version of that match with Punk?


I literally thought the EXACT same thing, strange


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CMB23 said:


> Really? A fucking feud over mocking someone's voice?


Dude in other promotions they feud about who has the biggest calves.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow that's punishment for losing viewers
FUCKING LOL 

DQ finish at PPV


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol at this match happening now. Your WWE Creative team folks.


Fixed for you.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*WOW! what a match... CM Punk  and Santino  Vs. Cody Rhodes  and Daniel Bryan *


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Give this match at least 10 minutes please.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

There are the commercials.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The Fuck.....we aren't even going to get a bryan and punk promo to build the feud.....THE FUCK?!?!?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple H really needs to stop putting his big nose in all the hot feuds and bringing them down


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Fuck sake WWE, he's your WWE champion.

What's he having his match now? Not at top of hour or near the end.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao :lmao this in the second quarter. 

The most irrelevant WWE champion in the history of the business.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Back to normal with Punk, I guess. The best World *Midcard* Championship title holder ever!


Disgusting isn't it


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> 20 minutes and no matches............good god.


What? They're having one now?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] Punk kicking the show off....


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't believe what they're doing to Punk.

Just last year he was super over now he's in a match with jobbers.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Why the FUCK haven't they allowed Punk and Bryan to cut promos to build up thier match at OTL?


I can only assume the feud will last past OTL and actually become a REAL feud then.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't worry guys, the second quarter is one of the highest rated segments so plenty of people will see this match and order the PPV! unk2


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

li guess vince learned from last week overrun rating


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> That's not a pattern he's 'now' creating for himself, he's been doing that for a long time.


I would let it slide during the HHH reigns of terror when he was a full time wrestler but now it irks me. Because you know, he isn't. lol


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol at this match happening now. Your WWE Champion folks.



Of course, because any storyline involving HHH and Cena takes precedence over Punk's..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Fuck sake WWE, he's your WWE champion.
> 
> What's he having his match now? Not at top of hour or near the end.


This. Oh WWE, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao :lmao this in the second quarter.
> 
> The most irrelevant WWE champion in the history of the business.



*At least he's still over, despite WWE.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is going through the WWE's mind?

If they think he isn't drawing, then why don't they get there creative ass' into gear and sort it out. Look at Punk last summer, he was the hottest thing in the business, I don't know? turn him heel? make him some sort of tweener? give him freedom, let him get angry about how the WWE are trying to turn him into something he is not and let him go loose for fuck sake.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel seeing punk this early means he will be back on again later


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its incredible how far the WWE title has fallen after a couple of months. Nothing has really changed. The main focus of the show is still Cena and HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Santino needs to go. Seriously. Act is worn out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There are weeks I can't help but feel Punk should have left when he had the chance.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad they're having a match... but the Punk/Bryan feud really needs at least one promo...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Tedious said:


> What? They're having one now?


Its 9:21 and the match hasn't started.

Also, Punk must be content with his position or something, no way -any- other WWE champion ever would want/get a match in the first 30 minutes of the show.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

On the bright side, after this match I will have seen all I wanted to see of RAW.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, no need to get your panties in a twist, will probably be back on later.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

PUnk and santino togehter...PUKE

Fuck WWE fuck you marks I hate you and you are all the reason why the prodcut is so fucking gay.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like Cody Rhodes theme music for some reason.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Are we about to have a IC/US title feud?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck with these random tag matches? this is questionable booking, at best.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have feeling that Christian is going to get involve in the Ace/Show Storyline supposedly they were to feud, I hope not.
Great another filler tag match, atleast three of the guys are good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk Splooge-O-Meter: 7
I'm starting to feel bad for him and it's time to just take the damn title off of him so he can get at least some of his heat back..or something. Christ on a cracker.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao :lmao this in the second quarter.
> 
> The most irrelevant WWE champion in the history of the business.


Punk makin this shit cool again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, great way to build up your WWE title match for this Sunday... a six-man tag.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, ever since Cody started keeping his penis jacket unzipped, I don't even see the point of it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *At least he's still over, despite WWE.*


How he still gets the biggest pops on the show despite filler match after filler promo, after filler match, after filler promo, is beyond me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> There are weeks I can't help but feel Punk should have left when he had the chance.


There are weeks where I feel they are punishing Punk for something, but have him hold the belt because of the money he is making in merchandise sales, how over he is with the crowd and because it was storyline relevant at the time.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL @ Bryan "YES"ing at Punk.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes 1.0x10^100


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Is Teddy Long booking the Supershow?

Those Yes chants, delicious.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

lol crowd is dead as a road kill pig


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

*Week #2: Return of the microphone master himself, smark/mark fan discussion!*

Wrestling Fans!

I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I adamantly enjoy texting/talking to friends during Monday Night Raw giving our own thoughts, and comments as RAW commences.

What a phenomenal way to start RAW, and I even start an "ECW" chant being screamed by diehard fans at ringside, (if you DVR, you can see a few males going insane for Heyman).

YET AGAIN, Paul E. Dangerously shut down the "WHAT" chant as fast as a supermodel female shuts down the average looking guy attempting to pick her up.

I couldn't help with being dissapointed that the crowd wasn't into Heyman, but this time I'd like to ask a different question.

Given the fact that this crowd obviously seemed more into the event, right from the start(even though they aren't cheering for who I would, I respect peoples opinions) I ask the following:

Option #1: Do you think Heyman was not being cheered for due the fact that this crowd still is not aware of who Paul Heyman truly is?

Option #2: Do you think Heyman was being given a louder version of the (WHAT) chant due to Heyman feuding with Triple H & Triple H is favored by fans over Heyman, so Triple H was cheered for.

Option #3o you think Heyman wasn't cheered for just due to the PG era of moms/dads/little kids watching the current product? ( I know similar to #1, but technically different)

Sorry for not making a poll, posting from my cell phone while entertaining others!


Please Discuss!!!

Regards,

-K-


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I like how the crowd was dead until Bryan came out. Yes-mania started a month ago and this guy is still over as fuck.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

How do these creative meetings go?

"Hey, are we gonna give Punk and Bryan some mic time?"

"What? No...no...um, put them in a tag match."


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

lesnarism said:


> lol crowd is dead as a road kill pig


So is this thread! Very quiet tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I feel seeing punk this early means he will be back on again later


You guys say that every week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't fucking stand how they turned the hottest character wrestling had seen in years, and what they have turned him into now. 

Hate this for punk...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD CODY START THE MATCH
Malenko can't agent for shit


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk needs his character revitalized fast! Hopefully he shows up later on the show because a match is not helping.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, first the "What?" chants, now the "Yes!" chants...seems Pittsburgh is only capable of a 2 word vocabulary when chanting.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lesnarism said:


> lol crowd is dead as a road kill pig


I must say, that is some interesting imagery. (Why is the pig able to wander into the road though?)


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Damage control, Paul? Oh yeah, cuz WWE could never go on without those half dozen matches Brock is gonna give us. LOL


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge pop for da GAWD


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Them yes chants


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, ever since Cody started keeping his penis jacket unzipped, I don't even see the point of it.



*:lmao X a billion 

Spot fucking on.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes chants taking over


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk Splooge-O-Meter: 7
> I'm starting to feel bad for him and it's time to just take the damn title off of him so he can get at least some of his heat back..or something. Christ on a cracker.


How do you feel about his shaggy beard?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

santino makes me sick...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan and Rhodes with dem matching tag team culaz!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Bryan is OVER in Pittsburgh...actually woke up this dead crowd lol


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is the greatest man that ever lived. Sorry, Aries.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This match is so out of place for CM Punk & Bryan's feud. lol at this.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Making up for trips 20 minute commercialess promo


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

........ugh

Bryan's over like a motherfucker though


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So it's official? Punk is being demoted to opener with breaks for the match?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They couldn't put Orton, Sheamus, or Jericho instead of Cody and Santino?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> PUnk and santino togehter...PUKE
> 
> Fuck WWE fuck you marks I hate you and you are all the reason *why the prodcut is so fucking gay*.


The product feels strong sexual attraction to products of the same gender


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

Mikey2690 said:


> So is this thread! Very quiet tonight.


yeah but there is nothing worth mentioning happening on raw ,its a boring show tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NikkiSixx said:


> I must say, that is some interesting imagery. (Why is the pig able to wander into the road though?)



*lol farm girl here all of my life and I've NEVER seen a dead pig in the road so I was wondering the same thing. :lmao*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan slowly becoming the most over WWE superstar at the moment.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I mean seriously. Bryan is as polarizing as Cena these days. Little Jimmy's hate him; smarks love him. He gets a mixed reaction, but a reaction none the less. Did you see how the crowd came alive when his music hit?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Crowd seems more alive for Daniel Bryan then HHH and Heyman. :hhh :buried


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

fpalm Santino, this is embarrassing for Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tedious said:


> How do you feel about his shaggy beard?


Hobo Punk is my favorite Punk so I dig it. Still wouldn't want to have a full on conversation with him but I'd hit it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Times like this I wonder why do I watch this shit. The WWE champ is in a nothing tag match with two, irrevelant jobbers and his opponent at the PPV even though theres no build to the match and not even being treated like a mainevent.

Fuck sake.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> yeah but there is nothing worth mentioning happening on raw ,its a boring show tonight


it's been 28 minutes!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is it just me, or does Battleship seem like 3 different (crappy) movies rolled into one?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There are good ways and bad ways to link your midcard and your "main event" (I guess? WWE champion, for whatever it's worth these days.) A good way was the Raw after TLC with that really fun 6 man tag. This is the bad way. The worst way.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel it guys. Somethings in the air tonight.



Sting's gonna début.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Tedious said:


> How do you feel about his shaggy beard?


Wait what? Oh......nevermind.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

On the plus side, at least I won't have to watch the rest of RAW since DB's already on.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Seriously, Punk was one of the main reasons I started watching wrestling again after 10 years of not watching it. With this sort of treatment, I am starting to wonder what the point is and starting to remember why I stopped watching.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Crowd seems more alive for Daniel Bryan then HHH and Heyman. :hhh :buried


I laughed. Like legit laughed.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the fact that there have been no promos for Punk vs. Bryan. Who needs buildup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE back to abusing twitter.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE about to get sued by Marvel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its Clobberin Time came from The Thing danmmit! 

That isn't Punk's!


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

So the Lesnar segment is over, Punk and Bryan are in a match right now that's soon to be over, no Ambrose. Yep that wraps up Raw for me. See you next week ladies and germs.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Its clear what the company you work for thinks of you when youre their champion, yet a mini big show/laurinaitis feud gets more build than yours.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cole sounding like a pissed off fan.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Is it just me, or does Battleship seem like 3 different (crappy) movies rolled into one?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

AND COLE SPILLED THE SERCRET
We know WWE spams the fucking tweets you retard; no need to tell us.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol cole was kinda funny there, lawler being dumb as always


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're basically using the title as a distraction for Punk so he doesn't bitch. None of their major feuds are centered around the WWE Championship because sadly, the WWE are still hesitant to get behind Punk fully. Cena is basically their uncrowned champion.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Would be funny if Bryan took Punks spot on Raw permanently, considering how fuck over he is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Is it just me, or does Battleship seem like 3 different (crappy) movies rolled into one?


Well Transformers is certainly in there, don't know what other two it could be


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

#ItsClobberingTime is trending worldwide? Is WWE running out of things to advertise as trending?

LISTEN TO THIS CROWD LIGHT UP WHEN BRYAN IS TAGGED IN!!! Amazing.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO the crowd are chanting YES! against Marella. WTF has happened to the casual's?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, Daniel Bryan brought this crowd to life!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry getting this crowd turnt up :krs


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

CM Punk teaming with Santino. He is being booked like a mid-carder :lmao :lmao :lmao

LOL Worst WWE champion ever!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So when did CM PUNK become a mid carder again? I thought he was the WWE Champ no?


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

At least Vince realized that CM Punk is trash.


The guy fucking sucks. He can't draw for shit and rating go down when he's on.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't believe this is what they're having Punk do these days.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok Lawler needs to legit get in a car accident

Or fuck vince for feeding him that line


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Bryan/Punk feud (if you can call it a feud) is just filler. That's how the suits see it and the whole freaking show is built around Cena. Always will be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> They're basically using the title as a distraction for Punk so he doesn't bitch. None of their major feuds are centered around the WWE Championship because sadly, the WWE are still hesitant to get behind Punk fully. Cena is basically their uncrowned champion.


Cena, Lesnar, and Triple H are above the WWE title. They are the main-eventers. That's the issue.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> So when did CM PUNK become a mid carder again? I thought he was the WWE Champ no?


He hasn't been in the main event for a long time. The title has been put as a midcard title.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Well Transformers is certainly in there, don't know what other two it could be


Well another one is obviously a movie about the game Battleship, and I'd say the other is Star Trek...only if Star Trek were a piece of shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At least this crowd's into Bryan. 

OH, LAWLER HEARS THE YES THIS TIME? WELL HOW ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Its Clobberin Time came from The Thing danmmit!
> 
> That isn't Punk's!


Oh no, how bad of Punk


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> They're basically using the title as a distraction for Punk so he doesn't bitch. None of their major feuds are centered around the WWE Championship because sadly, the WWE are still hesitant to get behind Punk fully. Cena is basically their uncrowned champion.


I don't know if this is a good comparision, but it reminds me of Undertaker's 1997 title run. He was champ, but Bret, HBK, and SCSA were the focal point of the show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rocky541 said:


> CM Punk teaming with Santino. He is being booked like a mid-carder :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> LOL Worst WWE champion ever!


Seriously what is with that Rock picture in your sig? Are you a troll or do you actually like it?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The fuck is Lawler even talking about?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rocky541 said:


> CM Punk teaming with Santino. He is being booked like a mid-carder :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> LOL Worst WWE champion ever!



Yup, it's the wrestler's fault the writers put him in a match with a jobber in the first hour of the show.

LOGIC.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao Bryan going right over to Punk YESing at him lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What is going on?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cody's spray on tan is impressive. I wonder if that stuff rubs off during sex. *


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Saying that the crowd is into Bryan is a major understatement...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that had to be a botch

Punk can't catch a fucking break


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Well another one is obviously a movie about the game Battleship, and I'd say the other is Star Trek...only if Star Trek were a piece of shit.


Well some of the Trek movies were crap


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know if this is a good comparision, but it reminds me of Undertaker's 1997 title run. He was champ, but Bret, HBK, and SCSA were the focal point of the show.


Or the Ultimate Warrior's WWF Title Reign which was overshadowed by everything Hulk Hogan was doing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The Bryan/Punk feud (if you can call it a feud) is just filler. That's how the suits see it and the whole freaking show is built around Cena. Always will be.


And that's fair. Or to be expected at least. But there's a difference between merely keeping Cena number one and IGNORING your number two completely. I mean Jesus, could it hurt to at least put a tiny bit of thought into a feud, even if it is filler?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

super-punk is a go...so sad


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lesnarism said:


> lol crowd is dead as a road kill pig


Dem wild pigs always wandering onto the motorway...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shit shitty shit shit SHIT shitty shit shatty shit shit.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Deuce Ex Cobra


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone else realized that every TV Tag match follows almost the exact same formula?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Go to sleep


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What the fuck... 

So is DB and Punk going to get some sort of build up? Even a twitter war?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's good to see them keep Bryan and Punk away from each other.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, I damn near forgot santino was the US champ, shows how much I give a fuck...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, is Santino feuding with Rhodes?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Loved how Santino threatened Cody with the Cobra, then Cody ran like a coward to get hit with the GTS. Kinda funny.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cody's spray on tan is impressive. I wonder if that stuff rubs off during sex. *


Give me a week and I'll let ya know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Has anyone else realized that every TV Tag match follows almost the exact same formula?


Of course. Has been for years.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome this post match staredown they're having is really making me interested in the OTL match.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk is doing a great job with that midcard title!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So this is how you lead into the Punk/Bryan match this Sunday? With a tag team match? Jesus, let these two internet darlings have a promo together. But no, you couldn't do that, could you? Thanks, Creative.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Orton vs Jericho is gonna be a damn good match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton/Jericho should be good.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait, is Santino feuding with Rhodes?


Yeah Rhodes said his title is better or something, Satino got his feelings hurt, so he's trying to hurt the feelings of Rhodes in response.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Wait, is Santino feuding with Rhodes?


It would seem that is what they want us to think.


Honestly the same question could be asked about Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cody's spray on tan is impressive. I wonder if that stuff rubs off during sex. *


well he did learn all the best tanning and baby oil tips from the best...and by the best I mean Orton


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Why the fuck are they not building this feud.....


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Give me a week and I'll let ya know.



Ok. Holy shit that did NOT come out the right way.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol So, is that it for the fucking WWE Champion? This company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait, is Santino feuding with Rhodes?


No, I think they were put in this match because Santino is the US champ and Rhodes the Intercontinental champ.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

With the Heyman/HHH Promo and Bryan/Punk match I feel this show already hit its peak.
Nvm RKO vs Y2J tonight, not too shabby.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Fuck sake WWE, he's your WWE champion.
> 
> What's he having his match now? Not at top of hour or near the end.


FYI they're competing with the LA Lakers v. OKC Thunder game starting now (that also has pro wrestling elements potentially)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Punk Bryan feud is sucking dick
Bryan has to win so they get another month of storyline out of it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is the PPV really next week?*


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Has anyone else realized that every TV Tag match follows almost the exact same formula?


It's probably the biggest reason why the tag division is dead.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho/Orton is going to be good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena "returns?" WWE, you cannot return if you never left to begin with. By this logic, every superstar on the fucking roster returns every week.

LATER TONIGHT, MICHAEL COLE RETURNS.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Why the fuck are they not building this feud.....


because the suits see it as nothing more than filler until cena is ready to take the title from Punk again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dammit Taker, why can't you work some RAW shows atleast. I miss the hell out of you and your hour long entrances


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This match position is a result of the disaster overrun number Punk did with Bryan. Vince realized that they're suicidal together and threw them in the worst quarter on the show. Simple, it's the TV business. Punk is by far the worst WWE champion of all time, the value of the belt was NEVER lower than now, I doubt they can recover from that unless a real star gets a big run. 

Orton needs to come back to RAW, fast. The second biggest star in the business should be on the A show every week.

Orton vs Jericho? awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, that's your WWE championship feud build RIGHT DERE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> well he did learn all the best tanning and baby oil tips from the best...and by the best I mean Orton


*:lmao well said.*


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> So this is how you lead into the Punk/Bryan match this Sunday? With a tag team match? Jesus, let these two internet darlings have a promo together. But no, you couldn't do that, could you? Thanks, Creative.


They're probably keeping Bryan off the mike on a live show because you can't control how over a wrestler is if you can't manipulate the crowd's reaction in post.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Lord Tensai is on Superstars this week!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck, I'm depressed. Modern wrestling sucks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys whats going on in this thread


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm hoping OTL is just part of the build for the Bryan/Punk feud. Their interaction has been very minimal and it'd be a shame if this was a one-off type of deal @ OTL.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

orton vs jericho dont like them both so boring and cena and laurinfucktites in the same ring boringggg


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey guys whats going on in this thread


Stuff and nonsense. Nonsense and stuff.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey guys whats going on in this thread


I've fapped to the chic in your avatar before.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Looking forward to the Jericho/Orton match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey guys whats going on in this thread


Raw Discussion funnily enough


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> Lord Tensai is on Superstars this week!!!!!


so..beat Cena...beat Punk..and now your on the d show


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey guys whats going on in this thread


Worst Raw ever...again.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Seriously what is with that Rock picture in your sig? Are you a troll or do you actually like it?


Whats wrong with it? Its just a pic of him without a shirt. People who see it as **** erotic are probably gay themselves.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I've fapped to the chic in your avatar before.


A wise move.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey guys whats going on in this thread


Brain aneurysms caused by the stupidity people have just witnessed


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Rock316AE is a master troller


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan is ULTRA OVER


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So apart from John Cena, is there any other actual storyline stuff still to come tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lesnarism said:


> orton vs jericho dont like them both so boring and cena and laurinfucktites in the same ring boringggg


Turn the fucking channel over then for fuck sake. You're boring.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god its Alicia Fox


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This match position is a result of the disaster overrun number Punk did with Bryan. Vince realized that they're suicidal together and threw them in the worst quarter on the show. Simple, it's the TV business. Punk is by far the worst WWE champion of all time, the value of the belt was NEVER lower than now, I doubt they can recover from that unless a real star gets a big run.
> 
> Orton needs to come back to RAW, fast. The second biggest star in the business should be on the A show every week.
> 
> Orton vs Jericho? awesome.


Fucking moron

Orton worked the 2nd quarter a shit ton last year and would lose on avg 700k viewers

DAT ORTON IS SUCH A DRAW


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

A divas match? Time to take a piss.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Uh oh, it's a Deeeevahs match.

At least Beth is in it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh fuck off, Alicia Fox.

#WHY


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly bryn/punk is not ending at otl so it is obvious why they are holding back on promos between the two


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cody's spray on tan is impressive. I wonder if that stuff rubs off during sex. *


I banged an orange tan bitch once and thought it rubbed off, but then I remembered I jerked off earlier after eating cheetoes, so can't really say.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MMM I LOVE ALICIA FOX. FOR ALL THE RIGHT REASONS.

And most of the wrong reasons too.

Layla's breasts looked amazing in that OTL preview image


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Layla is fucking hot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That. fucking. beauty supply store. weave. Ugh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Alicia Fox? Get that ugly bitch off my TV screen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever reason I don't think that's Alicia's natural hair color. I could be wrong.*


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

No reaction....>.> I'm almost tempted to turn the t.v off.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

inb4botchbyalicia


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel like taking a piss.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Another bad raw, even with the Game.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A divas match? Well, I guess I can turn to the LA/OKC game for 50 seconds.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Rock316AE is a master troller


I have a theory that he actually started out as a troll, but actually began to believe that shit that he spouts and now genuinely doesn't like CM Punk.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

beth phoenix mmm my d*ck likes what he sees now


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton vs Jericho is a PPV match, waste to throw it on RAW but whatever. Give it time and should be great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her first match back is with someone who has injured her in the past. :lmao
Oh WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alicia Fox is terrible. I just hope to God Beth doesn't get hurt working with her again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im in hell right now...the Ranges/Devils game jus twent to intermission, and the Yankees game is over, and theres a Divas match on my television right now. WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm watching a stream that has commentary disabled. No Michael Cole, absolute fucking bliss!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Alicia Fox is so bad


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

...and now the crowd is back to not giving a shit...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

got dammit layla, what the fuck is going on, why do you look so damn goooooodddddd????


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Divas match ITS ROLLUP TIME MOTHERFUCKERS! AWW YEAH!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Alicia with dat jobber entrance.

Layla looking good tonight.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Here To There said:


> I banged an orange tan bitch once and thought it rubbed off, but then I remembered I jerked off earlier after eating cheetoes, so can't really say.


LOL say what?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever reason I don't think that's Alicia's natural hair color. I could be wrong.*


I'm 50/50 on that one. No way to really be sure.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Uh oh, it's a Deeeevahs match.
> 
> At least Beth is in it.


Ready to job as usual


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

Wasn't as good as Melina vs Alicia Fox


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kharma pls and thank you


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Layla looking yummy.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Divas title gets more build than Punk/Bryan.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope HHH shows up again tonight... I'm horny.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HIT HER WITH THE LAYLA STUNNER, I WANT THE POINTS IN THE E-FED.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if Beth's ever farted when pinning someone.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

#BethKillsBlackBitches

Layla can always pull a Kelly and win with a roll up 8*D


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Orton needs to come back to RAW, fast. The second biggest star in the business should be on the A show every week.



Except Orton is a worse TV draw than Punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The HHH Mark said:


> I hope HHH shows up again tonight... I'm horny.


JDMan?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

"Layla is spunky" :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


Uhh we like Layla


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

The divas are so over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish the crowd cared about Layla... NO REACTION AT ALL.

I also wish Layla was on commentary there. I love her accent. [/lesbian] *


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh fuck off with this


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait wait wait... Punk Vs DB buildup = DB running away

Divas match buildup = Diva attacking another Diva.

And no Cole, we honestly don't give a fuck about Cena and Facebook.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Vintage Cena propaganda.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is God. Yes WWE, we get it.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

They don't even let the Divas talk. How are they supposed to get over?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

ARE THEY SERIOUSLY PLUGGING MAKE-A-WISH AGAIN!?

OTHER SUPERSTARS DO THIS TOO!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I know the Divas' division sucks, but this is just retarded.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Layla theme only fits michelle mc cool >.>


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

That has to be one of the most recycled theme songs ever.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the sympathy videos. Sometimes I hope the Liz chants come out tonight


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look, WWE throwing in our face more stuff to let us know theyre not going to turn Cena heel ever again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She deserves to lose with that fucked up weave job. Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet. Seriously, just go with Naomi OR go to the Jamaicans on 125 St.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh god Cena propaganda to combat ugly divorce shit

FUCK U WWE


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

John Cena is the Morgan Freeman of the WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I make a wish?

WWE hire new creative team.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You will love him.

You will love him!

YOU WILL LOVE HIM!


----------



## baz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

You may hate his character, but you HAVE to respect this man!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


Alica Fox is gorgeous, but her hairstylist should be fired... and then shot.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

For fuck sakes...I'm all for the make-a-wish foundation, but why do they have to cram this down our throats every week that Cena is the mother teresa or Wrestling?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


Black women MAKE ALL MY WISHES.

Unlike John Cena. He's never helped me with anything.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

wwe ranks cena above chuck norris


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RAW certainly sucks


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

A wild Dwayne Johnson just appeared!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


Try harder. Most of the guys go cuckcoo for the two dancers with Brodus, plus Layla El is black/hispanic


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Showing guts? Beth Phoenix got pinned by Maria Menounos, there's nothing tough about her.

Ugh. WE GET IT WWE. JOHN CENA IS AN EXCELLENT PERSON AND WE SHOULD LOVE HIM.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, WWE, it hasn't worked yet, stop throwing it in our faces.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE's been trying this shit for years now. Gotta give them credit. They are some consistent fucks.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

That john cena is a great man.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Except Orton is a worse TV draw than Punk.


Hell no, Orton was the top TV draw in the industry in 2009, can be again easily, to compare him to Punk is like comparing Khali and Benoit in the ring.

The weekly please like Cena video/promo...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> She deserves to lose with that fucked up weave job. Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet. Seriously, just go with Naomi OR go to the Jamaicans on 125 St.


Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet.
Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet.
Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet.

:lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

More make a wish stuff? Alright, that's it. I've had it. Back to watching the Diablo 3 download ticker. More interesting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fans wish Cena go's heel.

"I'm a wish granter"


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

[zombie moan] I like Cena......I like Cena...Cena good...Cena good....[zombie moan] ah Cena....ah Cena...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Enough with the Cena propaganda please, thanks.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Look at this guy, he wears colorful shirts and grants wishes. This means you HAVE to like him.


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Can someone let me know why Laurinitis is not only ONE, but TWO feuds?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, lets recap this very important footage again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG CENA IS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!! HE DOES WHAT EVERY TOP GUY DID BEFORE HIM!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena is also curing AIDS and the sugars.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks Fox is sexy. Must be the hate for black women here


Fox is hot as fuck. She looks normal on her wrestling attire but when she's on her regular clothes she's one of the hottest divas of all time. She looked amazing on her Outside the Ring video on youtube.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

50 minutes in and what have we got?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Hell no, Orton was the top TV draw in the industry in 2009, can be again easily, to compare him to Punk is like comparing Khali and Benoit in the ring.


Orton isn't that bad in the ring.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> You will love him.
> 
> You will love him!
> 
> YOU WILL LOVE HIM!


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if it wasn't obvious already Layla just showed she's the hottest diva in the company right now. Yum. :yum:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang it, I watch RAW to avoid Orton.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> She deserves to lose with that fucked up weave job. Whoever did that should be punched in their puppet. Seriously, just go with Naomi OR go to the Jamaicans on 125 St.


here in BK, the domincans got the hair game on lock


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

i hate big shows impression of laurinitus, just for the fact he tries to be funny, and well, he isn't. he should be sacked for that...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

one of these make of wish kids needs to wish Cena turns heel.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> Can someone let me know why Laurinitis is not only ONE, but TWO feuds?


The guy draws ratings


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cena propaganda=


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Has there been any sort of 'Revolution' reference yet?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> 50 minutes in and what have we got?


Well in the space of about a minute we got more buildup for the Divas match than DB/Punt got since it was announced.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> John Cena is the Morgan Freeman of the WWE.


Please don't insult Morgan Freeman.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> A wild Dwayne Johnson just appeared!


Fuck well you know WWE will throw a regular pokeball at it instead of a master ball, which they wasted on the MARINE fruity pebble garden gnome from the 3rd dimension of hell.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> WWE's been trying this shit for years now. Gotta give them credit. *They are some consistent fucks.*



gotta be consistent somewhere, right?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know what's terrible, the fact that WWE recycles the same clips and puts them in a new clip every month with new music, or the fact that I always fall for them and start respecting Cena for a while....


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I've been hoping that Show taking the strap off Cody for a month, which was obviously only so that he could become a Grand Slam Champion, and then dropping it back meant he was sliding towards retirement.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The Rock appeared. Made the promo.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

LINK said:


> [zombie moan] I like Cena......I like Cena...Cena good...Cena good....[zombie moan] ah Cena....ah Cena...


One would actually think that after years of mind control, your comment would be the end result lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Hell no, Orton was the top TV draw in the industry in 2009, can be again easily, to compare him to Punk is like comparing Khali and Benoit in the ring.
> 
> The weekly please like Cena video/promo...


This ain't 2009. As a face champion, ratings go in the tank when Randy Orton has the belt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


>


Every dog has it's day.


----------



## baz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Has there been any sort of 'Revolution' reference yet?


something about Johnny making an announcement that will change the landscape of WWE


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The OKC game just came on. Please dont make me regret this WWE.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

John Cena needs to win a Nobel Peace Prize. What a man!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

doctorj89 said:


> I've been hoping that Show taking the strap off Cody for a month, which was obviously only so that he could become a Grand Slam Champion, and then dropping it back meant he was sliding towards retirement.


I think it's more to do with him having his "Wrestlemania" moment.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Where's Christian when you need him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> gotta be consistent somewhere, right?


They should show the pictures of Cena getting wasted at the bar. That outta help matters.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Sidenote

How random are American adverts, I just saw a advert for car tyres where they just showed clips of the womens US football team...bizarre way to sell tyres.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> here in BK, the domincans got the hair game on lock


Truth. They blow dry the HELL out of some hair. I have pre makeover Topanga hair, texture wise, and those broads made me look like I drowned in a pool of relaxer by the time they were done with me.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

magusnova said:


> The OKC game just came on. Please dont make me regret this WWE.


DVR says hi.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look guys, bullshit.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Why is this show always so fugging terrible? COME ON!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love WWE and their facts.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait wait wait did WWE just tell me that most people watched a worldwide show that three major American sport shows?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can you say squash match?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope big show gets fired.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Can someone at least make Lawler go back to wearing his King jacket? His stupid t-shirts are stupid.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

lol zack ryder on the preshow.

They need to make this show more interesting, it's losing my interest to the lakers game. Also fuck big show


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Zack Ryder vs Kane in the Over The Limit pre-show just announced.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

LINK said:


> LOL say what?


My dick was orange, but it wasn't the orange tan. LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane vs Bro again? What can he possibly do to Bro that he hasn't done already besides rape or kill him?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no way the Big Show retires tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL KANE
LOL ryder
LOL pre show
LOL no buys


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how WWE is advertising Pre Show matches and so many of their recent PPVs have bonuses matches thrown out there left and right because they don't have enough matches announced before the show starts.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Just saw another advertisement for SmackDown's show in Hershey, which I'll be attending. They switched Sheamus vs. Bryan vs. Orton for the World title into Sheamus vs. Bryan for the title. And Orton's facing Kane in a Street Fight. What's with the old feuds?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ryder to finally get his revenge!

Or job. One of the two.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Kane vs Ryder at OTL pre show


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

this show has waaaay too many replays going on


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this is fucking stupid as shit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao Kane vs Ryder at the Over the Limit preshow. Come on now.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Why is The Big Show being treated like a more revelant star on this show then both world champs?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Hour in and we have had one match.

I don't count Phoenix squashes as real matches.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Recaps because WWE lack new ideas


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Omg, why do they keep showing this Big Show bullshittttt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Can someone at least make Lawler go back to wearing his King jacket? His stupid t-shirts are stupid.


I agree. He's too old to still be wearing douchebag shirts.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cole just gave away the result for the match, it's WMXV all over again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God dammit more recaps... Is Vince even trying? This show sucks as bad as last week. TNA Sacrifice was 10x more entertaining.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm honestly thinking that this ends with Show turning heel at the end of the night, with a Russo swerve.

:russo


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Eve is a walking Brazzers logo


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve is fucking hot


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kane/Ryder on the pre-show? And that couldn't have made the actual PPV because....

Oh yeah, exposure for Zack Ryder = bad thing. Silly me.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey look! Another Cena video package! I love this feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are making Show look like such a bitch.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

ANOTHER FUCKING REPLAY.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Big Show/Eve/Ace feud getting more build than Punk/Bryan....what the fuck?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Gotta love WWE and their facts.


Hell, watch the shareholders meeting when Vince is LYING to them on simple facts like gates and ratings. That's real comedy.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

The creative team needs to be shot.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Eve really looks like a guy
kevin dunn no close ups por favor


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This show is so boring I just figured out that I can post more posts if I got one in every minute of a 24 hour day than I even have now. 1440 maximum posts in a day. Any takers on bets I can do at least a 1000 in one day?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wow, Kane vs Ryder in the OTL Pre-Show...There was a panic match.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

This RAW needs more recaps of previous RAWS. Also, Big Johnny is clearly not in enough fueds atm. :no:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ them wasting a video package on this shit


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

The Big Show angle is getting more buildup than the WWE title? What is wrong with this company?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing but recaps and commercials they must have shown that Big Show Laurenitus segment about a thousand times now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Third Time they've shown this footage. 

Jesus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes he is back.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

da fuck is this?!!? big show?!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

That long promo for Bi-

Oh hey, David Otunga is back.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HEY LOOK, COFFEE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Otunga!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*OTUNGA BACK!!!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh yay Otunga is back. Missed this guy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate SmackDown recaps. We get to hear Booker on commentary and then we come back to Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Behold, the flask!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OH god OTUNGA go back to harvard for some skull and bones assfucking!!!!!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

DAT FLASK


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ahh Otunga. I'm at ease. (No ****).


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TUNG IS BACK


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Coffee is back!


Rock316AE said:


> Hell, watch the shareholders meeting when Vince is LYING to them on simple facts like gates and ratings. That's real comedy.


They lie so much they believe it's the truth.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

OTUNGA


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

BOWTUNGA!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Despite it being a pointless little video. WWE make the best videos.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, who knew that this one week storyline was really that important?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shit is bad in the WWE when I actually missed Otunga.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Eve really looks like a guy
> kevin dunn no close ups por favor


What? :lmao

This show has been rather questionable.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It's like they purposely booked this show thin because they know everyone's gonna be watchin DAT KOBE


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Artest is getting more heat right now than 9/10ths of the WWE roster.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

OTUNGA IS BACK!

Also, I love how that got a video-package over Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

More commercials? Holy fuck


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I usually try to refrain from too much bitching in the Raw Discussion thread, but this Big Show storyline is fucking ridiculous and pathetic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Big show and Kane in the 10pm slot

LOLORTONISADRAW


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I hate SmackDown recaps. We get to hear Booker on commentary and then we come back to Jerry Lawler.


still marginally better than Cole...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL Here to there's dick is orange he must have had sex with an oompa loompa


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

I like how Big Show, john and the Divas are all getting more buildup than Punk. They really need to take the title off him.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, who knew that this one week storyline was really that important?


More important than the WWE title match, apparently.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The tung returns!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

possibly the worst raw this year so far


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, it's sad that I've actually missed Otunga.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm definitely watching Bethenny at 10 pm. She has all the snarky, unlikeable qualities that I love and that Punk used to have.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show is a big star people, get over it.


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

Every raw is the worst raw


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Ahh Otunga. I'm at ease. (No ****).



NO NO very


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

More commercials and recaps than actual wrestling on a wrestling show.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Rocky541 said:


> I like how Big Show, john and the Divas are all getting more buildup than Punk. They really need to take the title off him.


Or give him more time and build him instead.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Only 71 pages and we are coming up to the 2nd hour.

Shows you how shit this show has been.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand why people moan about the show only to keep watching..


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Rocky541 said:


> I like how Big Show, john and the Divas are all getting more buildup than Punk. They really need to take the title off him.


It's not Punk's fault the WWE title no longer means anything. If anything, he's the best champ in awhile after a number of failed reigns in people like Miz and Del Rio.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Big show is gay if they don't announce him being fired I'm switching over to Lakers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at big show being a big star


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This Sixers/Celtics series is crazy. Both games decided by a point. Hope the Sixers make it to the finals.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT its BIG SHOW MARK THE FUCK OUT. Haven't seen this fuck in ages!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jesus Christ I so don't fucking care about this 'feud'.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just got home and now since i got cable in my room i can watch and be on the pc at the same time lol. how's the show been so far. i see the Tung is back.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dead reaction for Big Show. Fucking good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BIG SHOW, A BIG STAR!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im hoping Big Show's next big PPV match involes a clause stating that if he loses he leaves the WWE. Him, Khali, and Kane could all leave tomorrow, and a large portion of people wouldnt miss them.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

have I missed anything exciting on this show???


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kane's career this year has been all over the place


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol at not being a spot outside of wwe for the fat show. I guess johnny never heard of TNA


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand why people moan about the show only to keep watching..


I switched to the Lakers game.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand why people moan about the show only to keep watching..


I am guilty of this and I don't understand it myself.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand why people moan about the show only to keep watching..


I never understand this line.

So you are only allowed to watch things you like? How do you know if your like it if your not watching it?

Fans of the show want the show to be better. Being critical of it helps it to improve.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show/Kane was awesome to watch..................................in 1999.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Shit is bad when you've forgotten Punk is the champ.

But on the plus side, Paul Heyman should contact The Law Offices of David Otunga.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

killacamt said:


> have I missed anything exciting on this show???


Nope.. Just another televised house show


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

LINK said:


> LOL Here to there's dick is orange he must have had sex with an oompa loompa


Willy Wonkas face was priceless when he walked in on us!!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder why I'm still even watching this stuff, WWE won't change it's just the same old crud in cycles. I was going to stop watching after Mania but then Lesnar returned and renewed my interest.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys remember when Kane had a good feud going on with V.Cena,Ryder and Eve? Yeah me neither


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Again...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Seriously, fucking Big Show and Kane are at the top of the second hour? This is fucking ridiculous. I'm normally one to tell people to stop being twats and complaining on this forum but this is just dreadful.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

killacamt said:


> have I missed anything exciting on this show???


It would appear that no, you haven't


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

vacuous said:


> I switched to the Lakers game.


OH SHIT GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This has importance over the WWE title.

L FUCKING O FUCKING L


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This show has been good so far. Much better than last week. Most of you guys say this is the worst show of all time every week.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is unbelievably boring.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wish they'd stop treating their shows like people are constantly JUST tuning in and it's the first time they are watching. For fucks sake no wonder the ratings plummet if you're constantly recapping, video packaging previous Raws and constantly showing ads.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show sold a WM, always a big TV draw, in a feud with every top star in wrestling history and was a special mainstream attraction, he IS a star, top 30 of all time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Falkono said:


> I never understand this line.
> 
> So you are only allowed to watch things you like? How do you know if your like it if your not watching it?
> 
> Fans of the show want the show to be better. Being critical of it helps it to improve.


Ding ding ding. You get a gold star. (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still weirds me out that I'm happy to see David Otunga back.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck sake, my stream just had the commentary turned on. Noise pollution Cole.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres Mark Ratings Henry at these days!?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> This has importance over the WWE title.
> 
> L FUCKING O FUCKING L


Of course it does. The WWE championship lost all credibility when Bret Hart won it.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I like Punk but they don't give a shit about him, so fuck it and just give Bryan or even Cena the belt back. No point in being the champ if they don't treat you like one. A joker like Miz gets Cena and Orton, Punk gets a midcard treatment. Thanks Vince for nothing.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Here To There said:


> Willy Wonkas face was priceless when he walked in on us!!


Haha he tried to pack your fudge didn't he? Silly Mr. Wonka, such a pedo/****. He once put a penis sticker on the wall and tried to get me to sniff it....but that is neither here to there...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The crowd is dead.

YOU KILLED THEM, WWE!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Nope.. Just another televised house show


house shows are often way more entertaining than a lot of RAW's


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh and I'm choosing not to watch today. Doesn't interest me nearly enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, even Johnny doesn't give a fuck about the match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Nope.. Just another televised house show


But wait, aren't house shows..._fun_?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I never thought I could hate an announcer as much I hate Jerry Lawler


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STOP TALKING ABOUT JOHN LAURINITIS AND CALL THE MATCH


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

LINK said:


> OH SHIT GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


I'm calling the series 4-2 for the Thunder.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> The crowd is dead.
> 
> YOU KILLED THEM, WWE!


I killed them! Because I am the Game and I'm AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Or something like that!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show going for the vader bomb


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, even Johnny doesn't give a fuck about the match.


do you? lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I love how everytime when Johnny is texting, Cole claims he got a text saying he's doing a good job. It's so repetitive.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LINK said:


> I am guilty of this and I don't understand it myself.


Same, it must stem to the engrams I've absorbed in my early childhood.

Honestly I usually like RAW, but so far fuck and all has happened, except Heyman being a badass.

Sadly I think my PWA e-fed picks aren't doing too good, was really gunning for a Layla Brodus Bryan Tensai win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

vacuous said:


> I switched to the Lakers game.


Should be good!



LINK said:


> I am guilty of this and I don't understand it myself.


:lol:



Falkono said:


> I never understand this line.
> 
> So you are only allowed to watch things you like? How do you know if your like it if your not watching it?
> 
> Fans of the show want the show to be better. Being critical of it helps it to improve.


It was more aimed to the ones who CONSTANTLY bash it every week within the first 45 minutes, only to continue watching the rest of the show, then tuning in week after week.

If you don't like the product, stop watching. Read some results the following day and save yourself two hours of "Boredom". If you enjoy what you read, decide to go and watch it on YouTube or something.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show sold a WM, always a big TV draw, in a feud with every top star in wrestling history and was a special mainstream attraction, he IS a star, top 30 of all time.


I agree. He's just in a shit storyline atm.

Johnny: "He called me names! Apologize right now!"

Big Show: *Makes puppy dog face like he's about to cry*


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

WWE fucked up big time, the two most over guys tonight barely got any airtime.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I wish they'd stop treating their shows like people are constantly JUST tuning in and it's the first time they are watching. For fucks sake no wonder the ratings plummet if you're constantly recapping, video packaging previous Raws and constantly showing ads.


*That would require the writers to actually work... not gonna happen. *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> STOP TALKING ABOUT JOHN LAURINITIS AND CALL THE MATCH


To be honest, this match is fucking AWFUL so I don't blame them. It's Big Fat Cunt and Kane.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

vacuous said:


> I'm calling the series 4-2 for the Thunder.


I honestly can feel that. Durant is a big pair of Double D tits if you know what I mean. Lately Kobe is a B cup thats next door.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show sold a WM, always a big TV draw, in a feud with every top star in wrestling history and was a special mainstream attraction, he IS a star, top 30 of all time.


Top 30? I know you have Rock 1 but how the hell would Show be Top 30. There are guys wrestling right now that will finish or currently bigger than Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE got a win.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HAHAH WOW THAT CHOKESLAM LOL


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Best chokeslam ever


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

worst chokeslam ever....if you can even call it that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think that beat out Taker on Hogan in 2002 as the Worst Chokeslam ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Worst choke slam ever?


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

vacuous said:


> Of course it does. The WWE championship lost all credibility when Bret Hart won it.


Troll fail. So ridiculous no one can get mad at it. You're probably too young to even know who Bret Hart is. LOL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

does that really fucking qualify as a chokeslam?! he pushed him to the fucking mat...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmmmm Big show has a goatee and is bald, Goldberg has a goatee and is bald, Big Show does a spear, Goldberg does a spear.....


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Should be good


22-18 Thunder with 4 minutes left in the first.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

choke slam botch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao holy fucking shit... greatest chokeslam EVER!*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show sold a WM, always a big TV draw, in a feud with every top star in wrestling history and was a special mainstream attraction, he IS a star, top 30 of all time.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at that chokeslam


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Falkono said:


> I never understand this line.
> 
> So you are only allowed to watch things you like? How do you know if your like it if your not watching it?
> 
> Fans of the show want the show to be better. *Being critical of it helps it to improve.*


LOL, not when all people say is "this sucks". Talk about constructive criticism.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That chokeslam was HORRIBLE


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I would be fine with both Kane & The Big Show retiring. Honestly, what does either man bring to the table anymore?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

This is tragic. I love WWE and wrestling in general. But these days everyone from the workers to the announcement team just seem deflated and going through the motions. It makes you wonder what the morale within the company is like.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

THE GIANT would of chokeslammed both of them, and smoked cigarettes in their faces afterwards.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow Show botched that chokeslam


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This crowd is dead and I don't blame them. What a waste of time and space.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Was that a chokeslam or did Big Show fucking fall?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> To be honest, this match is fucking AWFUL so I don't blame them. It's Big Fat Cunt and Kane.


You're right. It was while Cole was talking about Johnny being in Japan and all that. 

Haha, Johnny. "Look into my eyes".


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's hard to get behind Raw and support it when for every outstanding edition of Raw we get a month or two of utter shit. It's a shame.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

just fire big show alreadyyy.


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## Calfzilla (Apr 27, 2012)

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, you do have a World Title match on Sunday. You want to build that up? Like, at all?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys remember when the Big show jobbed to a clothesline? 5/14/12 NEVER FORGET


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

John Laurinitus must be sucking Vince's dick big time. How many times does this waste of space need to appear? Fuck off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Please fire him


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please retire


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DAT CHOKEPUSHSLAMFALLDOWN.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

PLEASE RETIRE...RIGHT THE FUCK NOW


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Same, it must stem to the engrams I've absorbed in my early childhood.
> 
> Honestly I usually like RAW, but so far fuck and all has happened, except Heyman being a badass.
> 
> Sadly I think my PWA e-fed picks aren't doing too good, was really gunning for a Layla Brodus Bryan Tensai win.


I usually like Raw too but lately I just get board. Tonight I mixed 100 proof Smirnoff with gatorade so that is probs the issue.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, Johnny was easier on Punk after he gave him the GTS. Show made fun of him, that's it. This is quite possibly the dumbest angle of the year.

Oh, and Kane wins with some cross between a clothesline and a chokeslam.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

vacuous said:


> 22-18 Thunder with 4 minutes left in the first.


Think the Lakers will win!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, hold your head high WHILE YOU RETIRE!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd should chant YES! when Big Show retires


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Show doing an ACTING job:lol


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so pissed at the time this is getting, and the time the WWE title feud got.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

the iwc will miss the big show in 1 month


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is going on here?!?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao :lmao Awesome. That was from the Farooq February 98 promo? Classic.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

big show chants? This crowd sucks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol just please fuck off big show nobody cares about you anymore


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This is fucking pathetic


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why does big show cry every promo?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

What the shit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

gee..whats going to happen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He did say sorry.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

What the fuck? He just said sorry.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is just awkward.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Erm...he did say sorry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol what?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ummm Im sure he said he was sorry


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

EMO BIG SHOW!!!! WELLLLLLL....its a fuck my parents SHOW tonightt.......


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"I dont think those people heard you"...you know, with the PA system not reaching the ENTIRE FUCKING ARENA, Ace...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Vince McMahon kiss my ass club, PG style.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol cheat seats get major heat


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is better than any other promo any one else has ever cut with Johnny. The feud should be SHOW/JOHNNY.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Big Show is an amazing actor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah I can't take this anymore. Big Show being a bitch is not appealing at all. He's never been like this.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wtf? This is how the Big Show is going to go out? Man can't get a proper send off?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Big Show just crawls into a cave.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great performance from Show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Are they this desperate for Johnny to get heat so that Cena will get cheered that they'll go to this much effort?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

this angle has got to be one of the worst in a while with johnny and show


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*sniffle*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Johnny Ace's Kiss My Ass Club.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

pushing the make a wish thing with john Cena is kind of disgusting i think their only doing it to get the guy cheered now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve can relate to that.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Inb4 Cena


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I wish they'd stop treating their shows like people are constantly JUST tuning in and it's the first time they are watching. For fucks sake no wonder the ratings plummet if you're constantly recapping, video packaging previous Raws and constantly showing ads.


*That would require the writers to actually work... not gonna happen. *


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

OMG!

GET HIM TO STRIP!

MAKE HIM BARK LIKE A DOG ACE!

MAKE IT JUST LIKE TRISH!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is Johnny supposed to be intimidating? This is soooooo bloody awful. Why doesn't JL just start the kiss my ass club too?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

It's ok Show we have the Great Khsli


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm this is getting pretty damn...bad.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ugggggggggggggggh


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

He deserves an Oscar.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He should KO Johnny, then apologize.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This shit is beyond silly. The only thing that can save this is Show getting on his knees and falcon punching Johnny in the sack


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

alright thats it, im switching to the game, this shit is cringeworthy


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that wants Show to chokeslam Johnny Ace through the mat?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

SLOTH LOVE WRESTLING


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

What in the shit


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Fans should all just not order the ppv at all. Get 0 buys, bet that wakes Vince the fuck up.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Big Show is pathetic!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena to save the day


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> "I dont think those people heard you"...you know, with the PA system not reaching the ENTIRE FUCKING ARENA, Ace...


LOL the PA system in PA...the people heard its just the area of Pittsburgh. They are far behind the rest of the world.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Show sounds like he's constipated


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show fucking cries every week


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

REAL MEN CRY


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

am I the only one who likes big show lol


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

johnny larynigtis kiss my ass club


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

End this please....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Eve can relate to that.


:lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> Am I the only one that wants Show to chokeslam Johnny Ace through the mat?


Not in the least.

And how long has this shit segment gone on?

And haha at Johnny saying he's going to do what's best for business, but yet not care what the fans think.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena, come save the day superman


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is annoying...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm seriously about to fall asleep and I'm not even tired.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

FOR FUCK SAKES HOW LONG CAN THIS GO ON. ITS LIKE TOMMY DREAMER ALL AGAIN


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why aren't the wrestlers walking out on Big Johnny like they did HHH?*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They decided to not give Bryan/Punk mic time for this SHIT??????? :no:


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

welllll its the Beg Show


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

not only is this just silly now its wasting time while the only one with charisma in the ring hasnt said a word


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Is Big Show crying?

What a fucking woman............


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

attitude era = johnny would of been chokeslammed.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This is pathetic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao this is fucking pathetic. Thank god the OKC/Laker game is on.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't get this stupid booking, a veteran like Show needs to be protected from shit like this. Why the hell he agreed to this? Still doing it the best way possible because he is a great actor.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't believe it's only been one fucking hour so far fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is bad


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my God...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

This is even worse than Hogan and Bischoff wasting airtime on TNA.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Are people booing Big Show kneeling down because they want him to retire? lol!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally, I think the back of Show's head looks like a penis


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, now I officially can't take Show serious again. This angle is lame.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, the crowd is hot at least.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Show should have used the old Bugs Bunny "not in the hole" trick on Ace.

"I'll do anything Mr. Laurinitis. I'll get on my knees and beg if I have to. I'll take a fine. I'll take a suspension. I deserved to be punished however you see fit. Just _don't_ let me slide on this one. I don't deserve it."


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is taking too much damn time. Wow. WTF.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ace is such a bad actor, but in a way that's such a good thing. :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Here To There said:


> Fans should all just not order the ppv at all. Get 0 buys, bet that wakes Vince the fuck up.


Then it would be blamed on Punk/Bryan for not drawing :no:


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

finally its almost over


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

And that's how it ends. Brilliant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait for it...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hate when vince does ribs on TV

I wonder though what the fuck did Show do to vince.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this shit still going on....I'm so embarrassed to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on Johnny B.A S.T.A.R.R


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

should fire him from on top of the ramp so SHow goes crazy lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was hoping for a KO punch.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

What a heel.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

That made Big Show looks like such a pussy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How long is this going to go?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FUTURE ENDEAVORED ON RAW...FUUCK YES!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Who didn't see that coming.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe the wasted so much time on this bullshit.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

This has already taken up to much time i think.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is just hard to watch. This stupid feud is getting so much buildup over Punk and this is not evens Johnny's only feud. fpalm


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cena fighting for Show's job?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FIRE RUSSO *CLAP*CLAP* *CLAP*CLAP*CLAP*

Oh wait... Russo wouldn't even write shit like this..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why aren't the wrestlers walking out on Big Johnny like they did HHH?*


You're asking for logic...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More laughs.:lmao 

WWE creative are the worse and best trolls at the same time. These fucking people.:lmao


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

He should've choke slammed Johnny while he had the chance, go out with a bang.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dear god its not almost over. i wish this was a cena or rock promo video b4 WM instead.....god DID I JUST SAY THAT


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> They decided to not give Bryan/Punk mic time for this SHIT??????? :no:


This isn't the way to look at it. They probably were never going to give Bryan and Punk mic time no matter what else they had on the show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This. Is. Pathetic.

Show should have annihilated both of them


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*JOHNNY WAIT!*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Worst segment in history! Dammit, longest and crappiest segment ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Show bringing those Knucklehead acting skills I see 

please Johnny, fire him just for acting like a bitch


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my fucking god...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> wait for it...


That will be my son's middle name.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't get this stupid booking, a veteran like Show needs to be protected from shit like this. Why the hell he agreed to this? Still doing it the best way possible because he is a great actor.


It's impossible for me to tell when you're being serious or not these days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow....The Fed has really gotten so bad :O ...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, Show should've just knocked his ass out. This is pathetic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I don't even... wow, this is silly


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Big Johnny just made him kiss his ring.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Show was getting in Shaq's face 2 years ago and acted all badass. Now he's a softy.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I WONDER HOW MANY SWEET KOBE DUNKS I'VE MISSED TO WATCH THIS BIG SHOW SEGMENT


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao WTF am I watching?! This is complete BS...


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

OK, enough of this shit. NBA is calling.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok this needs to stop.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Can I get an official number on how much of a nosedive the ratings took since this fucking segment started?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this is all for Cena to get cheer isn't it?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Holy shit end this segment please


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

This is much better than sticking a match or something in here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This was your Wrestlemania 2000's main eventer, begging in the ring.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm fucking cringing over here...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WEEEEEEELL.... Well it's the Bitch Shoooooow!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is total shite. I might go to bed


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sports entertainment.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Made him get on his knees and still fired him. :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn Ace is an asshole


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao DAT GRIN


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that was some weak shit man


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this is fucking horrible.

This has gone on forever.....and we couldn't build the wwe title feud, instead we had to have this...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That went on FAR too long. There's a fucking title match Sunday ffs.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally fuck off show


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i hear a faint yes chant


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What a horrible "You're fired".


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

No more calling him the big show he will now be refered to as the big bitch


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena please come out and save us...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

fat cryin bitch. good bye!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes! Thank you very much


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I need a gif of Show nodding his head while he's crying.:lmao Show must be trying to get into movies.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LoL one dude with the "Hey hey hey, goooodbyyyee"


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good he is fired. Now get this guy off my screen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Laurinitis even more.

Now fuck off Show.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

At least Big Show is fired. Wow, that crap segment was worth it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH! :bron2


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Imagine being a kid. Imagine how much you'd fucking HATE Johnny right now. Jesus, I know it's scripted and Big Show is my least favourite in the whole company and even I loathe him.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Na na na na na na hey hey hey goodbye!,,

Daniel Bryan to come out and yell out YES! Please!


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

He'll always have a place working security at Full Sail University.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a great way to build up *Sunday's* PPV.

Can't wait until Punk and Bryan get blamed.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

At least its something. Cena would have just grinned all the way through it.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Cena fighting for Show's job?


Good call. That's what they're gonna do I think.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now we will see 5 replays of that segment


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So...The Big Show shows up at Over the Limit to "neutralize" Lord Tensai so that John Cena can beat John Laurinaitis and then gets re-instated by Triple H.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> This was your Wrestlemania 2000's main eventer, begging in the ring.


That was 12 years ago...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a main eventer and what a career

WWE just got rid of a mega draw

FUCKING LOL NO


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

fpalm 

Worst segment of the year.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Segment of the year material right there.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

I was already a proud mark of Big Johnny. My love grows stronger.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's ok. He'll reform the groundbreaking faction of the Union with the Bellas.
This is embarrassing. Everything makes Show cry, though. The theme song to Full House makes him cry.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That smirk. That was Johnny's best heel segment EVER.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I get it! JL is the mean guy and he does mean things because he's mean! I have so much legitimate heat for him because he goes against what a good person would do!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Didn't show quit two or three times?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Johnny Ace will be fire on raw next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

When you look at it, that segment gets Johnny over as a heel huge. But this isn't the fucking time. There's a PPV with NO BUILD this sunday.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

great acting by big show lolll! hes fired!! Johnny is a bad ass GM heel mofo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why aren't the wrestlers walking out on Big Johnny like they did HHH?*


because apparently MR. Needsalozenges is sooo cool


Mr.Needsalozenges...is now trademarked by me..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Show goes to TNA in return for Flair at the HOF


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason that image of Big Show sweating and crying made me imagine him taking a shit. Then I thought that Big Show must take really huge shits. Then I felt bad for him because he probably needs a special toilet with super flushing powers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was kinda hoping Big Show would have to crawl and bark like a dog like Trish did.... only it wouldn't have been nearly as hot.*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if we got a big angle to end the show ala Show/Angle 2004 Smackdown.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah. 

JOHNNY FUCKING ACE.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Buzzer beater at the end of the 1st by Cook. Thunder lead 30-23.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I need a gif of Show nodding his head while he's crying.:lmao Show must be trying to get into movies.


I'm sure the guy that does the funny gifs/pics recaps will have one by tomorrow.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Him crying on the ground is gonna get GIF'd up. YOU FUCKING know that. That part when he said "NO, JOhnny, wait" in a girl's voice? That's getting GIF'd. This is fucking crazy.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heres hoping for Jericho/Orton for the next hour


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Marking out right now.


Jk I'll admit I've lost my interesting a lot in big show over the years but I still hope he finds something he can still do or find out he likes if he does indeed stay gone.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm still not watching, but you guys commenting on the show is entertaining me more than you seem to be getting entertained by the WWE :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Uggla said:


> That will be my son's middle name.


HIMYM.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution said:


> That was 12 years ago...


How the mighty have fallen. What a star


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

emotional moment on Raw. then i come to these forums and we just shit on it. love the smark world.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Johnny should've just cock slapped him, tbh.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

segment had me done watching for the night... would have preferred show telling him to piss off, choke slamming him, or better yet, have laurinitis pull down his pants and have show join the kiss my ass club. Silly segment. Good night.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else find it hilarious that this angle started just A WEEK ago, and yet the climax is already done? :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Johnny is as callous as Mr McMahon. The character has massive potential to be on a par with him as well.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show crying because he realizes he may end up in TNA.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quite possibly the worst segment I've ever seen that didn't contain the names Kerwin White or Katie Vick. What an insult.

What does WWE gain by humiliating the Big Show, exactly?

Oh well, he'll be back with Lesnar, along with Matt Morgan.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome performance from Show, amazing acting. The booking is dreadful for a respected veteran like him but I guess they're doing a Show/Ace program for SS.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I was kinda hoping Big Show would have to crawl and bark like a dog like Trish did.... only it wouldn't have been nearly as hot.*


Speak for yourself. That outfit comes out and it reveals him in a thong, on his knees and barking, not even Mark Henry could get ratings that good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The bigger question is why isn't Triple H putting a stop to Big Johnny's abuse of power? Oh, that's right, he's too busy with Lesnar, and he has selective managing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If that had happened to Foley on a Raw back in 1999 with Vince being heartless and firing him the way he did, we'd all be calling Vince an absolute asshole and feeling sorry for Foley. Oh how times change.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> because apparently MR. Needsalozenges is sooo cool
> 
> 
> Mr.Needsalozenges...is now trademarked by me..


*Mr. Needsalozenges :lmao*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Brye said:


> When you look at it, that segment gets Johnny over as a heel huge. But this isn't the fucking time. *There's a PPV with NO BUILD this sunday.*


Also known as the Over The Limit special.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> It's ok. He'll reform the groundbreaking faction of the Union with the Bellas.
> This is embarrassing. Everything makes Show cry, though. The theme song to Full House makes him cry.


play me the family matters theme, and I'm done


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

That segment went on a little too long but damn Laurenatis will get megaheat from that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking recap of 5 minutes ago? FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I was kinda hoping Big Show would have to crawl and bark like a dog like Trish did.... only it wouldn't have been nearly as hot.*


Nah, I'm sure some people would find it just as hot. There's a niche market for every fetish.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, why are they showing this again?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Show is probably just taking time off, he'll be back later, HHH will probably hire him back later as a mystery opponent for Laurenitus in a revenge angle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Impressively, David Otunga made it through that whole bit uninjured.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

What happened to Johnny Ace's eyebrows? Did someone shave them off?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

THANK GOD HERE COMES SOMEONE FUN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Loudness said:


> Big Show crying because he realizes he may end up in TNA.


Well with this fuckery, that would be a step up.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't stop laughing at that sight right there.

This dude is 60 and rocking Affliction shirts?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao at that transition :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

King is wrong. I was thinking that someone should have ended that segment before it even began


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally something worth seeing


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Brodus fucking Clay...........time to watch the Lakers game.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no he didn't!


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Then it would be blamed on Punk/Bryan for not drawing :no:


Maybe. but they aren't even hyping Punk/Bryan, but they are hyping the shit out of Cena/Johnny, so maybe some of the rightful blame will go to them.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah, the weekly squash match


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

brodus can this get any worse?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

What a show tonight. No words.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Also known as the Over The Limit special.


It's gonna be like one of those SNME from '07 where they had Doink, Eugene, Boogeyman and Goldust in the main event.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck me, you'd think they'd just murdered Show on tonight's show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw great


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO, Greatest transition in history.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so we completely destroyed a man's pride and joy, made him weep, made him beg and fired him.

BTW LET US DANCE!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Green Light said:


>


My Big Show creys.

Oh hold up, the Funkasaurus is here now! Creys over.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Who is Brodus going to squash this time.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brodus segment to follow that?

STEPH U DUMB BITCH


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

From bad to worse. 

Who's jobbing to the shit heap this week?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL Does anyone think its wrong to have a Funkasaurus match right after that "sad" segment? Who booked this lmao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi gonna show how you work a fucking weave.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

fpalm

This fat bastard.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

That took way too long with Big Show...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Now, we have a fucking Brodus Clay match and not a single fuck was given for the Big Show.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> If that had happened to Foley on a Raw back in 1999 with Vince being heartless and firing him the way he did, we'd all be calling Vince an absolute asshole and feeling sorry for Foley. Oh how times change.


Probably because Foley was entertaining in 1999. Just like Big Show was entertaining in 1999. It's 2012 and they are no longer entertaining.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

THIS CALLES FOR A SONG!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Super sad segment with Big Show getting fir--

IT'S FUNKASAURUS TIME. CAMERON AND NAOMI


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Crowd still seems too pissed for Brodus' antics tonight.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

New feud! Animal makes a come back and its Joe vs John. Brother against brother baby!


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

So like...does Brodus own Naomi and Cameron?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

You can't believe how loud the sigh of relief I just sighed is, Funkasaurus and the Funkettes gets me UP if you know what I mean.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

WHAT'S THE BLOCK BUSTER DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE!?


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

I assume we're expected to believe that the guys in the back are against this? Lets disco dance for 2 minutes straight after our friend lost their job!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

that was an awesome segment, lol big show crying and shit, don't see how anyone hated that segment, isn't this what we all wanted? for the big show to get fired?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

dissident said:


> segment had me done watching for the night... would have preferred show telling him to piss off, choke slamming him, or better yet, have laurinitis pull down his pants and have show join the kiss my ass club. Silly segment. Good night.


You'll be deeply missed.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This is a STRONG contender for worst Raw of all-time assuming it keeps this pace until the end. Guaranteed worst of the year at least.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

That whole segment with Big Show was designed to get Cena mega cheered tonight when he confronts Johnny Ace/


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

poor..Big...wow...Doz asses


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wonder how many matches Brodus has been in since returning as funkasaurus where his entrance was longer than the actual match. I'm willing to say 99% of them, anyone have stats to back this up?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

A 6-man tag match with Brodus?

Welp, time for Ziggler and Swagger to get buried.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Six man tag action!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

why is not Triple H putting a stop to Big Johnny's abuse of power?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dissident said:


> segment had me done watching for the night... would have preferred show telling him to piss off, choke slamming him, or better yet, have laurinitis pull down his pants and have show join the kiss my ass club. Silly segment. Good night.


Noooo please don't go :'(


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh team the two black men with the one black man.

WWE, never change.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Its Boom-Truth! Or is it Truth-Boom? I'm having a hell of a time keep track of these Boom teams.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao THIS crap after the Show segment? Wow at the idiot who booked this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> If that had happened to Foley on a Raw back in 1999 with Vince being heartless and firing him the way he did, we'd all be calling Vince an absolute asshole and feeling sorry for Foley. Oh how times change.


But it did happen 
HHH and steph fired Foley and it added a shit ton of heat to HHH


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

~SPIDERZ!!!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

I was scared for kofi for a moment there.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Getting rid of Teddy Long doesn't stop the amount of tag team matches.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OK, Brodus, Coffee and R-Truth need to win; they're all in my PWA e-fed picks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Probably because Foley was entertaining in 1999. Just like Big Show was entertaining in 1999. It's 2012 and they are no longer entertaining.


Did you not hear that crowd. Why does literally no one in this thread care, yet the thousands in attendance are chanting his name and booing Laurinitis? Must be entertaining to most fans.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Now Big Show will come back as Johnnys goon in order to keep his job. I call it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it just me or is WWE in general getting worse?. After over the limit on Sunday. I might give it up for a few months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the urge to murder woodland creatures. 

Vickie must be speaking.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess it was too late to apologize? 8*D


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RatedRudy said:


> that was an awesome segment, lol big show crying and shit, don't see how anyone hated that segment, isn't this what we all wanted? for the big show to get fired?


But someone getting fired isn't them getting fired anymore. Getting fired involves a long, drawn out storyline which hasn't been entertaining since the first time Cena got fired because they've been following the exact same story formula since they originally came up with the concept.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

krai999 said:


> WHAT'S THE BLOCK BUSTER DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE!?


"Taz what's the Large Event doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

hope that dolph will sell someting like a boss again


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Going to bed. This show is awful, and the Big Show crap is nauseating. He should of punched that dude in the head and quit.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

At least we get to see The Miz.

Damn it Dolph, still no pink asscape.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vikki should be a Fuck-a-duck-a-lus or whatever the hell Brodus calls his girls.*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

ALL BLACK TEAM!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Retard Swagger with the nice hair do. Ziggler's ass cape got banned.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That hairstyle! XD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Who is Brodus going to squash this time.


Three guys at once. Moving up in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So when did Swagger start with the queer gimmick?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> But it did happen
> HHH and steph fired Foley and it added a shit ton of heat to HHH


But people cared. Big Show... well, he's not good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> play me the family matters theme, and I'm done


I'd like to believe that that show never existed.
Urkel is the devil, along with Screech and David Silver.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

#ItsSquashinTime #SorryZiggles


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Well, you can't grieve forever." For all the crap he spouts, Cole sometimes cuts brilliantly through all the bullshit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like how Primo and Epico get AW as an agent...but don't get a rematch for the titles.

Worst. Agent. Ever.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No bum bum cape?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

How are there so many tag matches, but yet no tag division?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

That segment summed up how bad it's become right now. Not bothered to waste energy on it.

Tonight has made me question whether it's time to take a break, I've been watching every single episode for just over a year now since coming back. I think I'll just carry on watching every episode but won't talk about it and stuff like I have on social media and whatnot, it's embarrassing to be a fan of this company right now. I'm here because of what they used to produce, if this is what was around when I was a kid, I most certainly wouldn't be a fan right now.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

That Over the Limit animation thingy is pretty sweet. Probably the best looking in a long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Prideisking said:


> ALL BLACK TEAM!


I bet they got the weed and the spades game popping at the hotel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Walk-In said:


> This RAW is guaranteed to be 100% complete filler because the PPV this Sunday is 100% complete filler. Think of it this way, last week RAW was reportedly re-written three times the day of the show...and look what we still got. To say that WWE is currently in a lull and lackadaisical would be an understatement. They are most definitely on cruise control and just cranking out bottom-of-the-barrel keep-the-day-rolling filler. The WWE title match has zero build the week before the PPV and the Smackdown title match is a 4-way because their champion can't get any heat. Throw in a Big Show apology, a minority tag match, a Santino comedy segment, a Brodus squash, some replays, some commercials, some Twitter and a 2-minute Divas segment and you have RAW.
> 
> Tonight is a great night for NBA playoff basketball however.


Ok, so Big Show apology? Check. Minority tag match? Check. Santino comedy segment? Check. Brodus squash? Eh, he's in the minority tag. Replays/Commercials/Twitter? Check. Worthless Diva segment? Check.

It's like I'm a prophet or something!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure the all-mighty "board of directors" has NO problem with a guy making his talent get on their knees, apologize, making them cry and yet still firing him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where did Miz come from?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Volantredx said:


> "Taz what's the Large Event doing in the Impact Zone?"


"He just hit Kaz with the Event Ender!"


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

If I were Kofi I would be too busy talking to the Clay Dancers to participate


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

does steph really book this shit? if so triple h needs to piss on her.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

IT'S BIG BOOK! BIG BOOK IS IN THE IMPACT ZONE!

Also for anyone who is loking for some comedic relief:

http://www.wwe.com/social


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SCHYEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And more commercials..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I'd like to believe that that show never existed.
> Urkel is the devil, along with Screech and David Silver.


:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Battleship should just be called Transformers 3.5.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'd like to believe that that show never existed.
> Urkel is the devil, along with Screech and David Silver.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw thread 5-14*



Walk-In said:


> Ok, so Big Show apology? Check. Minority tag match? Check. Santino comedy segment? Check. Brodus squash? Eh, he's in the minority tag. Replays/Commercials/Twitter? Check. Worthless Diva segment? Check.
> 
> It's like I'm a prophet or something!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Evolution said:


> IT'S BIG BOOK! BIG BOOK IS IN THE IMPACT ZONE!
> 
> Also for anyone who is loking for some comedic relief:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/social


I thought Big Show was the comedy?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> why is not Triple H putting a stop to Big Johnny's abuse of power?


I been wondering the same thing, but I think we all know the answer to that question...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought Brodus was gonna squash my man Kofi for a second there


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> But it did happen
> HHH and steph fired Foley and it added a shit ton of heat to HHH


not to mention, foley was more over than show was...at ANY point in their respective careers.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

man people in pitssburgh must be pissed. we in philly got the rock LIVE two weeks before mania, one of the best raws of the year. they get this crap! lol!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Avengers sure was a slick movie though


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evolution said:


> IT'S BIG BOOK! BIG BOOK IS IN THE IMPACT ZONE!
> 
> Also for anyone who is loking for some comedic relief:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/social


Haha, these people on here are so stupid. 50 year old guys saying: "Dis is BS wwe need a new GM not fare"


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that misses real tag teams? To add to another post how the hell doesn't the one real tag team in the WWE not rate a title rematch? Fuck you Vince.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I know Im pretty baked but that Show segment seemed like it lasted for hours. Damn did they draw that out.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Is it just me or is WWE in general getting worse?. After over the limit on Sunday. I might give it up for a few months.


Well the WWE usually always sucks during this time of the year. Over The Limit is a filler PPV.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> does steph really book this shit? if so triple h needs to piss on her.


Is Steph into golden showers though? Then again, look who her father is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


>


I hate you and I'm legit cringing right now.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm disappointed in you Ziggles.

IF you are getting squashed tonight, atleast wear the pink ass-cape.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Where did Miz come from?


Blame his parents.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Tedious said:


> How are there so many tag matches, but yet no tag division?


Good point. It is actually bewildering.

I think they've ditched the 'division' model entirely and just stuck the wrestlers in whatever random matches they can throw up.

Their entire strategy is focused around the merchandise sold by John Cena and the only thing that could top that was The Rock coming back and helping WWE get the highest grossing WrestleMania (letting The Rock win was the only way to avoid an absolute shitstorm worldwide).


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution said:


> http://www.wwe.com/social


oh my goodness....the hilarity on that feed is fucking insane.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So did anyone else ROFL when Funk's music started after that "sad depressing" segment with Big Show getting fired?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *I was kinda hoping Big Show would have to crawl and bark like a dog like Trish did.... only it wouldn't have been nearly as hot.*


I could hardly breathe after that segment, Princess. That one of the most ridiculous things of the year so far. That dude on his knees crying like that was fucking hilarious. "No, Johnnny wait"...that was almost as bad. LMAO


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Saint 17 said:


> So like...does Brodus own Naomi and Cameron?


he talked to Hogan about renting to own...I think he gets a free week..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Meh kinda bored, somehow just realised that neither RAW nor SD or Impact are really interesting right now  . Hope the show still picks up for the remaining 40 mins.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

XD The WWE pans away from the match to show us the nosebleed seats


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice jobber stable WWE is forming.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good god, Mason Ryan.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Evolution said:


> IT'S BIG BOOK! BIG BOOK IS IN THE IMPACT ZONE!
> 
> Also for anyone who is loking for some comedic relief:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/social


That is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Mason Ryan is such a generic name....good god.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Avengers sure was a slick movie though


BattleShip is good too


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*WELSH PRIDE*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler needs to break from every one of these fools in this match.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

AmWolves10 said:


> So did anyone else ROFL when Funk's music started after that "sad depressing" segment with Big Show getting fired?


I did, it was very sudden and hilarious. As if WWE's trying to cheer us up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AW is building a fucking army. This stable is gonna be awesome (primarily for Rosa).


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So Kofi is jumping black guy, R-Truth is crazy black guy & Brodus Clay is dancing black guy with big-booty black women. 

I dunno...I don't give WWE a whole lot of credit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im actually excited for what they are doing with AW. hopefully they'll be a stable where yeah its full of midcarders so far but they'll able to rise up the ranks.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and to think, Ziggles was in the title picture 5 months ago...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey remember when Kofi Kingston and Miz were future stars? Yeah Me neither?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nice jobber stable WWE is forming.


At least there's going to be another manager. Baby steps.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This big show shit is embarassing, embarassing to me, to him.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

How far can the Miz drop?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looked like a 3 count to me :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HAPPY JUMPING BLACK GIRLS!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

.............Did Brodus and crew really just beat -THREE- FORMER WORLD CHAMPIONS!!?!?!?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think All World will be a less relevant stable than the 4 Horseman, nWo, DX, Evolution, Dangerous Alliance, etc.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Two and A Half (Black) Men with the W

Miz jobs again :no:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it those 2 bitches jump up and down and act as if Brodus has won the WWE title every time he pins a jobber?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botchmania has an entire episode out of this RAW alone.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Fucking kids again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

magusnova said:


> How far can the Miz drop?


Give me a crane, we'll find out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did she just fall? They mark out harder than the Godfather's hoes when he would win a match on Heat.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> BattleShip is good too


If by "good" you mean "everything wrong with the movie industry that has still yet to recover from the writer's strike" then OK!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

How in the hell is Ziggler not feuding with Zack Ryder for the US title? Seems like a storyline that could have match quality and humorous promos.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE PG people


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

MinoriTeam dancing with the Little Jimmys and Little Jennys!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmmm...all this Miz jobbing reminds me of his old tag team partner


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Miz


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

YEAH BLACK TEAM!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, that's lovely WWE. Teach 2 8 year old girls to be whores.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope Jericho/Orton gets significant time. Could be a really good match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh... the fuck? fpalm


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

What are these Kids doing in the ring. What is this? A house show?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg who is the darker Funkette i mean damn :ass DAT ASS


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm too old for this shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Evil Ed said:


> Why is those 2 bitches jump up and down and act as if Brodus has won the WWE title every time he pins a jobber?


why would you be mad at seeing them jump up and down?

DOZE ASSES


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JERICHO/ORTON!!!!! 2010 REMATCH OF THE MATCH WHERE ORTON PUNTED JERICHO!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Have they announced any new matches to the PPV besides the Tag Title Match?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Who would of thought that the most entertaining part of raw is the Big Show?
Well Big Show crying.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Teaming with Brodus has completed the transformation. R-Truth's babyface character from last year has returned.

On another note, WWE needs more crowds like the ones at the OKC games.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

#TeamBlack


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Makes me wonder what Cena will be doing next month.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Did she just fall? They mark out harder than the Godfather's hoes when he would win a match on Heat.


:lmao Shit, I remember that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, that's lovely WWE. Teach 2 8 year old girls to be whores.


Hey if WWE doesn't do, female pop stars will


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> omg who is the darker Funkette i mean damn :ass DAT ASS


NAOMI


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yes, that's lovely WWE. Teach 2 8 year old girls to be whores.


You're calling Naomi and Cameron whores?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It will take absolutely no effort to make this upcoming Smackdown better than tonights Raw. Sadly, I think that's still more effort than WWE is willing to put in.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Makes me wonder what Cena will be doing next month.


Feuding with Tensai.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Hey if WWE doesn't do, female pop stars will


Yeah but normally they don't have a "step by step to being a whore" guide.

But thankfully WWE is there to do your bad parenting for you.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet R-Truth is really regretting his drug violation right about now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully Jericho/Orton get some time


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton/Jericho should be a great TV match.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone watching Thunder/Lakers?


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Punk got more hype wearing the WHC title and fighting Jeff Hardy. Fuck you WWE.

Punk should just go to Smackdown and win more World titles, he seems more appreciated there at least. Raw's no good for him.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> Who would of thought that the most entertaining part of raw is the Big Show?
> Well Big Show crying.


Big Show was crying? I thought he was just sweating really heavily.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi is ugly as shit though. Chick should wear a Kane mask when she comes out.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

lol at wwe social all the kids and mom crying and bitching about johnny firing big slow


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Orton/Jericho is the only thing keeping me from drinking


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Cameron's ass :ass


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> why would you be mad at seeing them jump up and down?
> 
> DOZE ASSES


Because its retarded and they look like idiots, ya they have nice asses but they have butter faces.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> You're calling Naomi and Cameron whores?


My apologies. I meant "scantialy clad women paid to entice males sexually".


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good Lord, I have nothing agianst brodus's gimmick but can he at least lose every once in a while. How are they execting me to believe that Swagger and Doplh can beat the tag champions if they can't even get the better of Brodus. For god's sake they are both former wolrd champions.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Seriously, when the day actually comes that Big Show retires he had better get credit for being willing to do stupid things like this. There is not many guys who would be willing to cry in the middle of the ring of being "fired" or get his butt cheeks exposed for someone to kiss. Love or hate Big Show, he has been a team player over the years.

RAW hasn't really been all that good so far.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone know the score in the NBA?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The youth of today have lived their entire lives with cell phones & internet access. Fully clothed women jumping up & down is not going to mean a whole hell of a lot to them. You would be surprised what even thirteen year old kids have even been exposed to in this day and age.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

Alberto to interfere, Sheamus to follow, finisher bomb. Wish I was wrong though. Heres hoping for a great match before it goes to hell


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> My apologies. I meant "scantialy clad women paid to entice males sexually".


So strippers? Big difference between them and whores.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Anyone know the score in the NBA?


50-38 Thunder lead


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How is there still half an hour left in this show? It ran out of steam four hours ago.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> My apologies. I meant "scantialy clad women paid to entice males sexually".


So by definition Kelly is a whore?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

HOW IS MASON RYAN TRENDING!?!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Naomi is ugly as shit though. Chick should wear a Kane mask when she comes out.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Anyone know the score in the NBA?


Over 9000


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why are they pushing the WHC, the Smackdown title, more on this show than the WWE title, the RAW title.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They're simply building Brodus up to be the next Goldberg, turning heel and spearing his hoes and the little Jimmy's and Jenny's he lets dance with him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Anyone know the score in the NBA?


50-38 OKC with 4 mins left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Anyone know the score in the NBA?


http://www.nba.com/tvc/index.html?gamecode=20120514/LALOKC&brand=TNT

38-50 OKC


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> So strippers? Big difference between them and whores.


Still whores.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk bang her.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes Yes Yes Yes AJ is on Raw


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

YES! Punk-Bryan build-up!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Alex Riley. AJ trying to get Punk twisted.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

punk's nailing AJ...lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What is it with Punk these days? He just seems....dorky.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ooooh, crazy AJ's on the prowl...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Anyone watching Thunder/Lakers?


Got it streaming while Raw's on the TV. After Orton/Jericho I'll probably pay full attention to the game because I couldn't give a shit about Cena.

Edit: Punk's totally gonna bang AJ.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Venomous said:


> Over 9000


What 9000!?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Aj got the hotz for Punk.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> My apologies. I meant "scantialy clad women paid to entice males sexually".


Works for me, young black women are a lot better in bed (Y)


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Alex Riley and CM Punk hanging out? Weird.

AJ looks so pretty.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell was that?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's times like this, sitting up at 3:40 AM watching this shit that has made me realise I need to reassess my priorities in life.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Orton/Jericho is the only thing keeping me from drinking


Being broke is the only thing keeping me from drinking.  I need vodka & Kahlúa.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I so would make AJ scream Yes Yes Yes


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha she wanted that dick.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well that was... something.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Naomi is ugly as shit though. Chick should wear a Kane mask when she comes out.




Imcorrect. Naomi looks bettter than most of the Divas on the roster. Like I said the IWC has a problem with anythinb black in the WWE3


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

AJ is so fuckin sexy, my dream woman. If only she was oriental. Can I say that on the internet?


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

some many LIMESSSS


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AJ Gonna screw punk out of the title on sunday

Bryan and AJ as the raw power couple


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

*waits on an awkwardpunk.gif*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously? And THERE is your build up for the WWE championship match! Alex Riley, AJ Lee, and CM Punk segment!


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Is Vince trying to make me wanna watch TNA, just I just might with the shit they're putting out these days.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AJ to put an end to the PG era when she mass murders everyone backstage.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

AJ LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING DUDE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ with those crazy puppy dog eyes


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Shame-us........

Jericho and Orton need to save this show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ!!!! <3


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Still whores.


No whores will sleep with you for money. Strippers won't.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww come on!!!! Punk wanted to fuck AJ irl so what the hell was that?!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I so would make AJ scream Yes Yes Yes


If thats all you could get her to scream, your doing it wrong


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

AJ is so cute, what the fuck is going on in that girl's head?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't buy this goofy looking motherfucker as World champ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk doesn't fuck teenagers. He isn't R Kelly.
Anyone else notice that Sheamus walks as if he's trying to hold a pencil between his legs or something?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> It's times like this, sitting up at 3:40 AM watching this shit that has made me realise I need to reassess my priorities in life.


see you in this thread next week, right?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Time to break the limes down!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> No whores will sleep with you for money. Strippers won't.


Go to better strip joints.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope they give this match time before the interference.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So its official, they've actually done more to build up the World Title match than they have Punk Vs. Bryan. That is a little surprising.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Wouldn't be shocked if AJ is playing Punk and helps Bryan win the title. Not that they were in on it together, just her way of getting her man back.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Orton out for the biggest pop of the night.

#NoSurprise


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Anyone else notice that Sheamus walks as if he's trying to hold a pencil between his legs or something?


Now I will.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

attitudEra said:


> AJ is so cute, what the fuck is going on in that girl's head?


Crazy things.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Prideisking said:


> Imcorrect. Naomi looks bettter than most of the Divas on the roster. Like I said the IWC has a problem with anythinb black in the WWE3


I am black. Kristal was fine, Layla is fine, but Naomi is scary. She don't even need to wear a costume for Halloween. Just show that face at the door.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> AJ is so cute, what the fuck is going on in that girl's head?


Stuff that would be in a Eli Roth movie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> My apologies. I meant "scantialy clad women paid to entice males sexually".


That does not make one a whore.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Anyone else notice that Sheamus walks as if he's trying to hold a pencil between his legs or something?


That's how all Irish people walk.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> see you in this thread next week, right?


More than likely, old habits die hard.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

punk vs bryan is just starting this sunday
why building a feud in three weeks (since bryan won beat the clock) when they are gonna feud untill mitb?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Even though Y2J has been in world title related feuds since he came back, his return has been disappointing.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Imcorrect. Naomi looks bettter than most of the Divas on the roster. Like I said the IWC has a problem with anythinb black in the WWE3


We like Mark "Ratings" Herny.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lmao and just a month ago when brock returned raw was actually pretty good. Now its absolute shit


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> It's times like this, sitting up at 3:40 AM watching this shit that has made me realise I need to reassess my priorities in life.


:lmao I have repped to much in the last 24 hours (this thread has been hilarious) but this made me laugh.

I don't know what's more fun, Raw when it's good and we can mark out or Raw when it's like this and is good to make fun of.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> The hell was that?


Pretty much the best summary of WWE's product you could ask for.

WWE should really name all of their shows "We're treading water until mid-July" for the time being.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I wonder what Scott Steiner thinks of Sheamus' odds of winning this Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I am black. Kristal was fine, Layla is fine, but Naomi is scary. She don't even need to wear a costume for Halloween. Just show that face at the door.


That relaxer is on point, though.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Go to better strip joints.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSLeUTpwFjI&feature=related


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This 4 way should be awesome, they should main event. Big star power there.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, Sheamus has the shitty D4 accent; he deserves to be shot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit. I've been hit up with less advertisements browsing porn sites with adblock disabled.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn how many fucking cop shows does the USA have? Jesus.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Prometheus trailer has me more excited than the whole show tonight.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Me turning on Raw during the Clay match:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Rock316AE has me dying every single time he posts in this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

trolltastic


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> I wonder what Scott Steiner thinks of Sheamus' odds of winning this Sunday.


the math is in my sig...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> That relaxer is on point, though.


It is indeed and it's very impressive. Now that I think about it they could make an entire gimmick based on her hair. Cause you know black people, (women especially) don't play when it comes to their hair.

Of course WWE would somehow turn it into a borderline racist angle, but that's another story.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Child Predator, Randy Orton


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Amber B said:


> That does not make one a whore.


Then what the hell does?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Where the hell is Henry? One of the few worth watching level stuff on this horrible program.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The F4W will be a good match on Sunday if they give it plenty of time.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Orton's facing Jericho tonight and feuding with him into OTL, but he's facing Kane tomorrow night at SmackDown. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

The 4 way SHOULD be the main event, but we all know we can't have a ppv without Cena being on last.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

So while this commercial is on.

Just had a little back and forth with one of my mates.

"Big Show is such a pussy man."

"He is what he eats."

"Guy must be starving then."


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evil Ed said:


> God damn how many fucking cop shows does the USA have? Jesus.


The network or the country? Either way, too fucking many


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I am black. Kristal was fine, Layla is fine, but Naomi is scary. She don't even need to wear a costume for Halloween. Just show that face at the door.




Well black man, we will have to disagree then but untill then you need to train so we can have a black WWE champion nt named the Rock


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Evil Ed said:


> God damn how many fucking cop shows does the USA have? Jesus.


I think thats all they have.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> God damn how many fucking cop shows does the USA have? Jesus.


At the time being, I think just 2 of their shows (Royal Pains & Necessary Roughness) don't involve cops, agents or lawyers.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

is it me or is it pretty obvious that AJ is going to screw punk out of the title to win bryan back?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Well black man, we will have to disagree then but untill then you need to train so we can have a black WWE champion nt named the Rock


Get more black wrestlers that are main event material and you'll see more champions.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> Then what the hell does?


Fuck men for money. That is literally all it means.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

.....What the hell is Sheamus saying?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> That's how all Irish people walk.


I was going to say something inappropriate but complimentary about Irish and/or gingers but my inappropriate quota is almost up for the night.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

People on this WWE social website are SO fucking pissed that Big Show got fired and they're planning to boycott the show because HHH can't control the GM :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ricardo- The 5th Man.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

attitudEra said:


> is it me or is it pretty obvious that AJ is going to screw punk.*




*fixed


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Evil Ed said:


> God damn how many fucking cop shows does the USA have? Jesus.


Law enforcement and medical shows nearly tripled after 9/11. Guess that's what people love.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

No wonder everyone thinks the WWE is a joke. fpalm

Why the hell did they even bring Brock back if they're just going to bury him? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> is it me or is it pretty obvious that AJ is going to screw punk out of the title to win bryan back?


she'll try.

As much as I would like to think theyd give the strap to Bryan, I just dont see it happening this month.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> Then what the hell does?


...being a whore?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Carmen Bella sure does have amazing breasts


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> is it me or is it pretty obvious that AJ is going to screw punk out of the title to win bryan back?


Crossing my fingers that creative is smarter than that cliche, stale angle. I would like to see AJ interfere (if she has to) and just snap on both guys. But no, you're probably right :argh:


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol sheamus owning cole


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''God, you're useless.''

I liked the deadpan delivery :lmao.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> Well black man, we will have to disagree then but untill then you need to train so we can have a black WWE champion nt named the Rock


WTF? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to see these guys wrestle?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Fuck men for money. That is literally all it means.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh shit I just realized that we still have a Cena/Ace segment coming. 

Oh dear.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

We had a black guy who could have been an awesome world champ. His name was Booker T and he was a total package but they fucked it up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I laughed at Sheamus calling Cole useless, but then frowned at him talking to Lawler like Lawler isn't fifty times worse.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tedious said:


> People on this WWE social website are SO fucking pissed that Big Show got fired and they're planning to boycott the show because HHH can't control the GM :lmao


Its still real to them dammit


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see these guys wrestle?


When it comes to Orton I don't want to see him period.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, it doesn't.


Whore = Prostitute

I can't believe people don't understand simple words.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Prideisking said:


> Well black man, we will have to disagree then but untill then you need to train so we can have a black WWE champion nt named the Rock


Nah I have better things to do like eat chicken and chase bitches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> Then what the hell does?


Screwing anything with a pulse, single or not, is a "whore". Add money into the mix and you're a super whore. The way you dress and dance does not make someone a whore.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't normally jump on bandwagons, but I'm gonna tonight. This RAW is shite. Boring, dead crowd, bizarre booking, matches have been abysmal, getting really tired of commercials, lawyer needs to retire, punk so stale these days, miz jobbing like a biatch. I could go on and on but I'm gonna head to bed. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Get more black wrestlers that are main event material and you'll see more champions.


I think they tried that already but there was always an excuse to why each one couldnt be champion so they gave he title to Jeff Hardy instead lol. It doesnt matter though I'll keep holding out hope it's only been 10+years


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, it doesn't.


Do you really need to clutter this thread with your view on whores?


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Carmen Bella sure does have amazing breasts


She does, doesn't she? Wish I could whip those puppies out on a daily basis.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

No one is commenting about the match?
I guess is not good as people say it was going to be.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> No, it doesn't.


yes, it does.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/whore


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see these guys wrestle?


*raises hand*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God, Sheamus -- YOU RUIN THE FOURTH OF EVERYTHING!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Fucking Sheamus...........god dammit. I wanted to see a match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A DQ main event? LOL..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''That was my W.''

Piss off, Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is a Smackdown feud getting so much attention on Raw?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

looks like the feud for the WHC is gunna be Sheamus and Orton at summerslam.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Nah I have better things to do like eat chicken and chase bitches.


I'm white and that's all I wanna do all day. What else is there? :cool2


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol Orton is the shit.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

My reaction to this match? OK


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god cena and ace up next, shoot me now please


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nah I have better things to do like eat chicken and chase bitches.


Throw some watermelon and grape soda in there and Ill join


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

Man, does anyone else feel this raw has been total garbage besides the Triple H & Paul Heyman segment?

Watching the big show was just a waste of air time.... making a 7 foot man beg/cry and get fired anyways, as if we all didn't see that coming.

Divas match, typical restroom break time.......

Quite a bit of commericals/flashbacks/old footage.......

Thoughts?

-K-


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton and Sheamus are GOLD!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Good, let Orton and Sheamus feud. Anything but a Jericho/Orton angle please


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> She does, doesn't she? Wish I could whip those puppies out on a daily basis.


I find nothing appealing about women who leave nothing to the imagination like that though, so I don't find her overly attractive to be honest.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"THAT WAS MY W!" I fucking love this Orton.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

wwe's resident chuck norris next8)


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Whore = Prostitute
> 
> I can't believe people don't understand simple words.


Again, no. Get a dictionary and look it up.



Prideisking said:


> I think they tried that already but there was always an excuse to why each one couldnt be champion so they gave he title to Jeff Hardy instead lol. It doesnt matter though I'll keep holding out hope it's only been 10+years


Are you black?



ZigglerMark83 said:


> yes, it does.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/whore


promiscuous sexual intercourse? That's mentioned; it's different from being a hooker.


Anyway yes, a whore isn't just a hooker.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good thing all those refs were there to stop something interesting from happening.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

the announcement is probably going to be loser leaves wwe , either cena or john launteries will leave wwe


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

So SD's PPV match got better and more effective build then the WWE title feud. Is SD going to build the Punk/Bryan feud?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton/Sheamus just awesome chemistry.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I was looking at porno and missed the ending of the match


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena is above all of WWE's titles and wrestlers COMBINED.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

One ''Liz'' chant and this show might be saved.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "THAT WAS MY W!" I fucking love this Orton.


lol i thought i heard that, i wasn't sure but yeah that was pretty funny


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Volantredx said:


> So SD's PPV match got better and more effective build then the WWE title feud. Is SD going to build the Punk/Bryan feud?


Nope. More build for the WHC title, which at this point, is more credible than the WWE title.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Eve Torres ‏ @EveMarieTorres
I’ve decided that since @RandyOrton & @WWESheamus can’t stay out of each other’s business, they will go 1-on-1 on #SmackDown THIS FRIDAY.
Retweeted by WWE


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Again, no. Get a dictionary and look it up.


Again, I can't believe this is happening, but...

Webster's dictionary: 
*1 : a woman who engages in sexual acts for money : prostitute; also : a promiscuous or immoral woman*
*2 : a male who engages in sexual acts for money*
3 : a venal or unscrupulous person


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RatedRudy said:


> the announcement is probably going to be loser leaves wwe , either cena or john launteries will leave wwe


If that was the case. Then Cena will win at OTL.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Again, I can't believe this is happening, but...
> 
> Webster's dictionary:
> *1 : a woman who engages in sexual acts for money : prostitute; also : a promiscuous or immoral woman*
> ...


See point 1? Good. Read it.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> One ''Liz'' chant and this show might be saved.


to many cena marks today so not happening


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

I googled "whore" and it says that when used as a verb it means "prostitute".


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't usually care about either guy but this Sheamus/Orton mini feud is pretty interesting


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Are you black?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep.Ive been watching the WWE just to see a Black WWE champion, no joke


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

For the second week in a row, besides Heyman, Orton and Sheamus are stealing the show, GOLD. They should save them for Summerslam.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> Eve Torres ‏ @EveMarieTorres
> I’ve decided that since @RandyOrton & @WWESheamus can’t stay out of each other’s business, they will go 1-on-1 on #SmackDown THIS FRIDAY.
> Retweeted by WWE


Great...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> promiscuous sexual intercourse? That's mentioned; it's different from being a hooker.
> 
> 
> Anyway yes, a whore isn't just a hooker.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hooker?s=t

references whore/prostitute. Face it, youre fucking wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BallinGid said:


> Eve Torres ‏ @EveMarieTorres
> I’ve decided that since @RandyOrton & @WWESheamus can’t stay out of each other’s business, they will go 1-on-1 on #SmackDown THIS FRIDAY.
> Retweeted by WWE


They never explained how this chick can suddenly make matches.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

so does this raw make anyone want to buy the ppv sunday? hahahahaha


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

55 pages of people arguing what the difference of a whore and a prostitute is.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I'll keep this thread open for potential lulz, but fuck watching this last segment. To the game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok been watching since about 10 cuz i was at work. has Punk and DB been on the show much. Im really starting to believe ppl saying they'' blame Punk and DB for Over the Limit yet have basically done nothing for this feud if u call it that.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Carmen Bella's tits are so perfect....oh my god....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

You know what? IF none of you can be arsed to actually read what a whore is, so be it. You can think you're all right; they're whores, they're immoral, end of story


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Seriously I thought that RKO/Y2J was going to be good, Raw has been disappoint.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> 55 pages of people arguing what the difference of a whore and a prostitute is.


shows how fucking awful the show is tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> See point 1? Good. Read it.


So a dancer is a "whore," how...?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Vince just because you can't remember 20 minutes ago doesn't mean we all can't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys still talking about the definition of a whore? It's that important.:lol


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Headliner said:


> They never explained how this chick can suddenly make matches.


that will come in the same segment as anonymous raw g.m. and nexus bigger picture !


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> 55 pages of people arguing what the difference of a whore and a prostitute is.


Goes to show how bad Raw has been


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

and now here comes cena. i dont think i can take it guys. this might kill me


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

a Big Show storyline is bigger the the WWE champ and title, we live in troubled times indeed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Carmen Bella's tits are so perfect....oh my god....


And best of all, they're real. Fuck me.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's face facts, the last 5 years, the WHC title is boss. I can name more great matches with that belt than the WWE title.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You know what? IF none of you can be arsed to actually read what a whore is, so be it. You can think you're all right; they're whores, they're immoral, end of story


errr youre the fuckstick who told us to look it the fuck up. Youre wrong, now youre calling us out on reading up the definition? How the fuck is your rep so green if all you do is fucking troll?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If I was spamming this thread about whores I probably would have been kicked or given an infraction. Clearly Chaotic Forces has something on the mods.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> 55 pages of people arguing what the difference of a whore and a prostitute is.


WWE isn't providing the entertainment, we make our own


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I am not excited to see Fella face Borington when I go to SD! tomorrow.

Time for more bullshit for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The best thing to end the night with would have been a WWE championship segment. The next best thing would have been that Orton/Jericho/Sheamus stuff we just got. The worst would be Lauranitis/Cena crap.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad I didn't go to this shit.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Eve announcing a match for Smackdown via Twitter = eurrghh. Why use social network sites for works in such a blatant way?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Maaaaan, John L. is such a douchebag, but I love that muhfucka.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You know what? IF none of you can be arsed to actually read what a whore is, so be it. You can think you're all right; they're whores, they're immoral, end of story


So any woman that dresses provocatively or dances for money is immoral? So how is the 1950 these days.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> and now here comes cena. i dont think i can take it guys. this might kill me


we will pull you through it dude


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I would love to see a feud between shemus and orton, they have good chemistry together.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL! My grandpa just took the remote away, was like "I can't take this anymore."

Switched to the Lakers game.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Johny speaking the truth.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

therealECW'92-2001 said:


> so does this raw make anyone want to buy the ppv sunday? hahahahaha


Luckily in the UK. We will get it for free. Thank fuck


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This RAW does make me want to buy a nasty street hooker and hit without any christmas wrapping


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Better than Rock and Brock?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Now please fire Cena while you're out there Johnny boy.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Jesus, being an asshole does not make you a good heel. This JL shit has gone on long enough.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You know what? IF none of you can be arsed to actually read what a whore is, so be it. You can think you're all right; *they're whores, they're immoral, end of story*


Dancing is immoral? Are you secretly the town from _Footloose_?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So they basically did the Big Show segment just to give Cena a few cheers when he beat Ace? another desperate attempt...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Johnny Ace is right. He is better than the Rock and Brock combined.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously what is up with Ace's eyebrows?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The most awkward, boring promo is about to go down!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ace > Lesnar and Rock.

It's the truth.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If I was spamming this thread about whores I probably would have been kicked or given an infraction. Clearly Chaotic Forces has something on the mods.


Maybe he fucks them for money?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Loser? Didn't Cena win against Brock?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Ace saying hes better then rock and brock = lulz


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy shit, cena heals faster than triple H...


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

My time is up, I'm now divorced.
She can't see me, I'm now divorced.
She's got lawyers man, I'm cryin' now.
She can't see me, I'm now divorced.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG CENA IS OUT OF IT. Divorce is really getting to him.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena not selling the injury...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God anyone else just fucking hate it when Cena stands at the top of the ramp and talks into the camera?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Jesus, being an asshole does not make you a good heel. This JL shit has gone on long enough.


Um....yes it does.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> This RAW does make me want to buy a nasty street hooker and hit without any christmas wrapping


Can you ask her if she considers herself a whore or not? Tell her it's for science.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao at that Rock/Brock comment by Ace


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR VAMONOS...... 

Is that what Cenas intro starts with?


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope a divorce chant starts up.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so his arm is completely fine now? yea fuck this shit, I don't even wanna watch this segment anymore...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If I was spamming this thread about whores I probably would have been kicked or given an infraction. Clearly Chaotic Forces has something on the mods.


He/she is harmless and just horribly sheltered.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Cena's going to start banging every diva, and every chick at the bar now that he's divorced. Unless he's been doing that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> My time is up, I'm now divorced.
> She can't see me, I'm now divorced.
> She's got lawyers man, I'm cryin' now.
> She can't see me, I'm now divorced.


:lol :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

oh god this is so quality


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ace was Rock/Hogan/Austin combined in Japan...


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

OH, so Johnny Ace is the solution to remove the boo's from John Cena. Pittsburgh arent giving any boo's. Yeah, this is working


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, John is in goofball mood.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is a fucking clown..... WTF CAN YOU SELL ANYTHING YOU SONUVABITCH???????


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

"Desperation is such a stinky cologne."

Like what they did with Big Show to get the crowd to cheer for you?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Venomous said:


> PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR VAMONOS......
> 
> Is that what Cenas intro starts with?


It's from a rap group MOP.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh shit! Fire Cena! He made fun of his voice!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Big Johnny Ace is being modest..

He's better than Rock, Brock, Austin, Flair, HBK, Cena, Triple H, Goldberg, Sid Vicious, Lex Luger, Dusty Rhodes, John Tenta, Vader, One Mang Gang and Al Snow combined.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Stinky cologne? If that's your real name? Fuck Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena is alright? from saying he might need a vaca and acting like he'd need his arm amputated to having it in a sling and saying Doc said take 3 months off to this week running down the ring with no sling or anything. and fucking John Cena kiddy time :cena


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow.... Cena is fucking shit on the mic


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Luckily in the UK. We will get it for free. Thank fuck


Ya gad I can stream for fre, anyone that pays 55 bucks for this shit is a retard.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't really care about Punk/Bryan as much as I should. They have ruined it for me.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hard to believe this guy got divorced and is out here making a twat of himself for all of us. Gotta admire it really.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please tell me they didn't just censor douchebaggery. Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CENA YOU BUTT KNOCKER THE MANCHURAIN CANDIDATE IS A CLASSIC WORK OF SCIENCE FICTION DON'T BRING IT INTO THIS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...how's that arm? I hope Liz Cena makes a run in on Sunday and joins Big Johnny.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> My time is up, I'm now divorced.
> She can't see me, I'm now divorced.
> She's got lawyers man, I'm cryin' now.
> She can't see me, I'm now divorced.


:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena should shoot on Liz ala Punk in 2011 :lmao


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> This RAW does make me want to buy a nasty street hooker and hit without any christmas wrapping


Less painful in the long run.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Censored douchbag?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This fake Lawler laughter is death.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> errr youre the fuckstick who told us to look it the fuck up. Youre wrong, now youre calling us out on reading up the definition? How the fuck is your rep so green if all you do is fucking troll?


wouldnt you know...i received an infraction for this, but troll's still allowed to troll. Funny how that works.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

vacuous said:


> I hope a divorce chant starts up.


Get a life.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

This Raw is shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He/she is harmless and just horribly sheltered.


People have been kicked out of threads for a lot less.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Douchebag is a bad word? Even at 11PM?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Holy shit is this terrible.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena does do a good Johnny Ace impersonation though.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought Cena was an anti bully.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Jesus Christ. Fucking stop.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. What the fuck is Cena doing? He must've taken some happy pills before he came out.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena performing for the kids.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Cena getting divorced is making him go crazy


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

this is the worst thing that has ever happened to television.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

da fuck is this?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought Cena was supposed to not be a bully


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So this is his response to getting jumped? The fuck am I watching? :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This promo is the armenian genocide all rolled up into one promo


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Cena STFU LOLOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is Cena mocking mentally retarded folks? Because it sounds like that right now.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm embarrassed right now.

And I usually don't say stuff like this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Johnny trying hard not to corpse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not funny Cena


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

boring raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena acting like fucking 3 year old and those 2 idiots on commentary are giggling like retards.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena has Superman's super healing apparently.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

This is like "Manos" Hands of Fate bad.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena not acting very mature.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If any adult finds this funny or entertaining, they should be banned from this planet.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena's clowning Johnny right now worse than Big Show but Laurenitus won't fire him, WWE logic fail.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmaooooooooooooooooooo wrestling is fucking dead
and he totally ripped off jim carrey
but no one in the audience is old enought to kno that


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

magusnova said:


> I thought Cena was an anti bully.


wwe logic, bully the bullies is ok


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

is this shit with cena for real? this is the gayest thing ive ever seen on raw. and thats saying a lot thanks to billy and chuck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Douchebag is a bad word? Even at 11PM?


Its worse than when TNA censors the word ass. And thier TV 14


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow is this fucking Terrible!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow that divorce is really catching up to cena lol, sounds like the doesn't give a crap, loooooser, loooser, looooooooooooooooooser, but i actually found it funny


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody else think that Cena looks like one of those holiday reps for kids activities? Hard to take him seriously when I expeect a fucking tiger mascot to pop up any moment.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny laughed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they thought Cena was going to swear. I don't know.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow embarrassing to watch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

No, this isn't some funny stuff, Cole. This is fucking bullshit. It's the shit cherry to the shit ice cream sundae.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

benny cramer did a better promo then cena


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Have none of you seen Ace Ventura? Bet you found it funny when he did it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LO-HO...ZA-HER


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Yoooo, I need one of those JL head smileys with the face he just made right there. I need that.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

BallinGid said:


> Cena getting divorced is making him go crazy


Nah he is on dat Eve time now.


----------



## Maxicecil21 (Sep 21, 2010)

no sense of humor


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg what the hell. this is why ppl hate Cena. he fucking heals to fast. like i said he thought he would be out for a while then only needed a sling and didnt listen to his doc who said 3 months off to this now. Not saying it hurts but making jokes galore.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

This crowd doesn't give a fuck about anyone but John Cena.

Shit crowd. Shit show.

John Cena's promos are the same, he just looks at anything but the guy he's talking to and the audience cheer anything he says, even if they don't understand it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't fucking mess with Big Johnny's adopted Vietnamese brother!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cena/Laurinaitis is not as intriguing as Austin/McMahon was in 1998.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I've never seen such a desperate attemp to get Cena cheers.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, let's close the show with this shitty segment.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Little kids rasing their hands and screaming...Sit down, Johnny Ace will pull out his belt and whoop your ass


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

ok, i see you yes chant.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This episode is complete torture. I dont know why I just watched 2 hours of this crap.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wakeup call in Pittsburgh? Lol what a joke...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Bring back Pete Gas'' sign in the crowd.

Here, here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Cena. Suck up to that town even though you are a Boston sport's fan.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Guys this promo is causing harm to me I'm losing sensation in my arms and leggfawgh[ii[[[[


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

ROFL Bring pete gas sign ftw


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh these Cena promos where he's all smiles and cheesy jokes are fucking brutal.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Turned back..........and of course the Cena marks are out in full-force in Pittsburg......


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

If you gotta go to such far lengths to get your top guy cheers, why the fuck is he even your top guy? Pick someone else!!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

well i am enjoying Cena so i guess that makes me a loser  if so, im a proud loser!!


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Yo, this shit is unbearable. Cena looking like a fucking life-sized child. And now he sucks up to the crowd again? Fuck.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is Indianapolis Colts without Peyton Manning level bad.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol @ the penguins. They failed as hard as tonight's raw has


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why don't they just go ahead and have Cena hand out gifts and free food to everyone, its about the only pathetic thing he hasn't done yet to get cheap cheers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Cena's still phony.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is pathetic. Without Brock this show is pitiful.

Seriously, Cena just fuck off.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Have none of you seen Ace Ventura? Bet you found it funny when he did it.


Ace Ventura 2 is in my top 10 movies. It still wasn't funny.

So many cheap pops for Cena in 5 minutes. Sickening.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Johnny corpsing?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Watching all you smarks flip out is actually making this segment enjoyable with constant refreshing.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sports teams to get cheaps pops John.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. I've never hated Cena that much since... ever.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

This is garbage


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I can't believe I wasted my life watching this when I could've been wasting my life playing Minecraft on my 360.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I can officially add Cena to my Urkel, David Silver and Screech shit list.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Punk hasn't been funny in a long time, but compared to this he's George Carlin.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but this makes me want to see these two go at it on PPV!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is channeling Jim Carrey at Carrey's absolute worst. This is embarrassing.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have never been so annoyed with a single wrestling promo as much as I am now this is fucking stupid!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Now he's bringing HEMMINGWAY into this?

EVERY PIECE OF LITERATURE I ENJOY


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is fucking pathetic what is this shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg this is awful. is halftime over. Cena was interesting for a little while. But is he really back to Kiddy cena again


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

What is his announcement already


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is why I don't respect Cena, he's pathetic


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is the most awful thing ever. I cant believe what I watched tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

CRINGING!

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What terrific PPV buildup. Great work WWE. fpalm

Only feud that's been getting a decent build is the Smackdown title match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, Cena you're such a fucking lame.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

One more "LOSER" and I'm microwaving a cat.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is fucking retarded. Can Ace fucking smack him with a fucking mic already?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus Christ this has to be one of the worst Cena promos ever.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Big Johnny corpsing?


Send for the man


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

dog shit promo


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

After this promo I have had enough corn for the rest of the month.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Go PUCK yourself?

FUCK YOU!

*FFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK YYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

You always carry a puck in your pocket?

Yyyeah?


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

This makes me ashamed to be from Pittsburgh.

And as a diehard fan of the 5-time World Series Champion Pittsburgh Pirates, I'm pissed Cena left us out.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

EVE!!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Johnny!! LMAO


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> I can't believe I wasted my life watching this when I could've been wasting my life playing Minecraft on my 360.


Xbox MC.



:troll


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

WOWWWW @ Eve


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please bring in Liz. Please bring in Liz.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

This Charlotte Bobcats bad. Naw this is worse. This is Chicago Cubs in the postseason bad.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not only does Cenas character appeal kids but he acts and dresses up just like one. Seriously, this promo is like watching a kid argue with an adult.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh look, here's gonnorhea Eve


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Eve's fucking ass DAMN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh snap Eve....

Cena's ex..to be the ref:O


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

fuck this shit, I'm taking a break from wrestling.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The animosity between these two really makes me really want to buy the PPV


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG someone quickly beat Cena in the head with a stick!


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Ace Ventura just went off a half hour ago. How last minute.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How did this shit start again? fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Legs, tits, ass and glasses. I love Eve.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

No one will ever be able to convince me Cena is good on the mic ever again.

This is flat out embarrassing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"I'm Big Johnny"

Best line of the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Eve ****** to save us


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Deep breaths people, suffering a stroke at age 25 is not a good thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Send for the man


In heaven!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shrooms are real, people.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Eve came out. The only highlight of this segment


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crazy how the announcers laugh like mindless drone. Wonder if Vince would pitch a shit fit if they didn't laugh at this lameness.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking end this shit raw already


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

I would fuck the shit outta, Eve. I swear to God.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this John Cena promo is shrinking my penis.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> This Charlotte Bobcats bad. Naw this is worse. *This is Chicago Cubs in the postseason bad.*


No this exist.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if you really hate this so much..turn it off...


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

pagc said:


> This makes me ashamed to be from Pittsburgh.
> 
> And as a diehard fan of the 5-time World Series Champion Pittsburgh Pirates, I'm pissed Cena left us out.


Have the pirates really won 5 world series? Boy have they fallen on hard times


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ace Ventura 2 is in my top 10 movies. It still wasn't funny.
> 
> So many cheap pops for Cena in 5 minutes. Sickening.


Plus, Ace Ventura came out in 1994. It's not really what the kids call "relevant."

Also, we all probably should've had the "whore" argument during this segment. Would've made all of this go by faster.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

#ONIFC said:


> I would fuck the shit outta, Eve. I swear to God.


Gotta get through Rener Gracie.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

And just like that the Cena who was fired up and on top of his game during the few weeks till Mania is dead and gone.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

They are CHANTING HIS NAME...


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread is worth the absolute piece of shit that all of us are watching right now.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Not only does Cenas character appeal kids but he acts and dresses up just like one. Seriously, this promo is like watching a kid argue with an adult.


It really is. It's a damn shame that Cena can't make fun of people like The Rock and Stone Cold can. He resorts to literally childish tactics.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

inb4 Big Show interferes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

calling big show interference, as he isnt considered a "superstar" anymore


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

man this promo is just dragging out, happy go lucky Cena


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Big Show will interfere and help Laurinitis win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god, even "the Board" is setting matches.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

And we're back the the usual boring shit in WWE, Cena main eventing in forgettable lackluster storylines.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

pagc said:


> This makes me ashamed to be from Pittsburgh.
> 
> And as a diehard fan of the 5-time World Series Champion Pittsburgh Pirates, I'm pissed Cena left us out.


As a fellow Pittsburgher, fuck the Pirates.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh common so big show interferes and turns heel and we getting another shit Cena/Show feud

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

This promo sucks and I'm sick of this shit. Cena is a cunt. STFU CENA! STFU!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

why the hell do people think Eva is attractive, her tits and ass are out of proportion with her body.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stupid marks.

Big Johnny is the only good thing about the WWE


----------



## bc23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena no sells a broken arm smh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> *oh common so big show interferes and turns heel and we getting another shit Cena/Show feud*
> 
> FUCK THIS COMPANY


Yeah, seems pretty likely.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena is so funny...not


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Pretty much what WWE did to us tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lesnar or Show will help Big Johnny win since they aren't "superstars" anymore.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The slap that turned cena heel


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BITCH SLAPPED HIS ASS


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck off Cena prolonging this shit! END IT SO I CAN GO TO BED!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

there is no way Ace loses on sunday. Im calling a swerve on sunday where Show interferes on Ace's behalf...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

hahaha that was pretty good.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> It really is. It's a damn shame that Cena can't make fun of people like The Rock and Stone Cold can. He resorts to literally childish tactics.


Have you heard Rock jokes?


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> As a fellow Pittsburgher, fuck the Pirates.


You say that now. But when the team turns it around, you'll be right on the damn bandwagon. Just like how the Pens had the worst attendance in the NHL in 2003-2004 and now everyone in town is a diehard Pens fan somehow.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

FUCK YOU CENA ,,worst raw of 2012


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sham-Wow?

WTF? That doesn't even make any sense


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

andddddddddddddddddddddddddd back to playing no mercy.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Big Show heel turn #484923980 imminent


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck that's over. Total shite.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Brock interferes to screw Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

are they really ending the show like this. *ARE THEY REALLY FUCKING ENDING THE SHOW LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

John Cena and his awful comedy. Is that match really going to be the main event at Over the Limit. Terrible ending to Raw, one of the worst ive ever seen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena chant..poor haters..


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Busbrain1 said:


> Gotta get through Rener Gracie.


Naw, nevermind then.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> Big Show will interfere and help Laurinitis win.


Makes sense. He interferes and Johnny Ace gets kayfabe fired and returns to the behind the scenes and whoever replaces him rehires Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh so Big Show is no longer a WWE talent...therefore he'll run in and interfere on Johnny's behalf. Oh,WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed the beginning of Raw. Please tell me that Bryan/Punk opened up the show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If WWE is anti-bully, then why do I feel like they bullied me into wanting to commit suicide.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm feeling generous, I'll give that show 2/10.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

why do people cheer for cena again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

While this was happening, Oklahoma City is laying an ass whippin, Rock-style.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been a lifelong WWE fan, and I don't believe i've ever taken an extended break from watching. It's about that time now. Fuck this company,


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

This RAW has been horrible with the exception of Jericho.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck was that bad..


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

One of the worst promos in history


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Man, I hated that entire promo. This is how you wanna portray your top guy WWE? A blabbering, goofy fucking buffoon?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

well, that was shit. Night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, OKC is destroying LA, taking a breather. I see the show's over. Anything good happen?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously guys? Stale Johnny Ace has composed half the show with his dumb segments and you guys call Cena out? Cena has been the ONLY thing even remotely entertaining about tonight and you guys bitch about everything he says. Johnny looks like he injected himself with botox and is sucking on a jolly rancher and yet suddenly you guys like him?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena just beat Punks crap comedy segment last week.

Awful, awful show.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> why the hell do people think Eva is attractive


Because we aren't homosexual.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate Cena's goofy character so much.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Holly shit this is boring. Absolutely nothing interesting going on. Right now, Impact Wrestling > Raw by far.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Someone post this in the "worst ending of Raw" thread. An awful, cringe-worthy, pointless segment by Cena and Ace.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

One of the worst wrestling shows in history, Impact looks amazing in comparison to that shower of shit


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Ok, OKC is destroying LA, taking a breather. I see the show's over. Anything good happen?


No.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost 20 mins overrun for this shit?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

pagc said:


> You say that now. But when the team turns it around, you'll be right on the damn bandwagon. Just like how the Pens had the worst attendance in the NHL in 2003-2004 and now everyone in town is a diehard Pens fan somehow.


Nah, not really. Baseball is incredibly boring to watch in general. Half of the city still wouldn't care.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the fuck did i just watch for two hours? do these douchebags of writers even try anymore? 3/10


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

these jokes have got to stop, not even the 5 years old laugh at them


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This has Lesnar or Show interrupting all over it. I reckon Show interrupts and turns heel to get his job back.

With Ziggler in the tag scene WWE needed a new jobber to the stars. Well done to Cody Rhodes!! He's got the job. On a serious note, wonder if he's about to enter a feud with Santino. If he does, I can only hope that WWE put some serious steam into it because both of the midcard titles are involved.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Without The Rock and Brock Lesnar on RAW you begin to realise how big WWE sucks right now.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

there is always a PPV that is badly booked. Last year, it was the one with R truth vs. John Cena. This might go down as the worst rivalry in WWE history. It's forced, it's unbelievable, and it really isnt nothing more then a squash match for John Cena. This match can't be the main event. I would give that Main Event Status to CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Decent-ish end to an otherwise awful show. 4/10.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Cena's corny jokes know no bound.


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Nah, not really. Baseball is incredibly boring to watch in general. Half of the city still wouldn't care.


Right, like we weren't selling out a ton of games last year when we were in the hunt.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Falkono said:


> One of the worst wrestling shows in history, Impact looks amazing in comparison to that shower of shit


Bully Ray is single-handedly destroying Raw.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous RAW, besides the Heyman promo and the awesome Orton/Sheamus chemistry, nothing to watch. Cena was worse than usual.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Tonight I once again was left depressed at there being no more WCW. If they had survived, wrestling would be better.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was a pretty crappy go home show. After watching that, I would forgive you if you didn't know Punk & Bryan were facing each other for the WWE Title at the PPV.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Raw sucked!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

How much actual wrestling happened tonight? It seems like Raw has dwindled down to long boring, pointless, promos, commercials, recaps and video packages all clusterfucked into 2 hours of television.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Holly shit this is boring. Absolutely nothing interesting going on. Right now, Impact Wrestling > Raw by far.


lol no, impact is just as shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

pagc said:


> Right, like we weren't selling out a ton of games last year when we were in the hunt.


"We"? Do you play for the Pirates?

Just under 40k people going to a game is hardly the slightest dent in the population.

Because the Pirates were the talk of the town. Wait, no they weren't. Well, people had their logos and bumperstickers all over their cars. Wait, no they didn't.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Bully Ray is single-handedly destroying Raw.


Bully Ray is the best thing ever compared to this disaster of a product and pitiful roster(he's gold in general)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That is the go home show to a 55 dollar PPV? Really, bitches? REALLY?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Big Johnny's big announcement was fucking bitch slapping Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is good ol Sports Entertainment people.

:vince2


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never disliked John Cena so much.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

On match quality Raw is 6/10
On storytelling 2/10


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe this how they're gonna follow up Extreme Rules, the most built up match is Ace vs Cena

:kenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't worry guys Cena is gonna turn heel at OTL by joining forces with Big Johnny

SWERVE~!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> No.


Didn't think so.



Nut Tree said:


> there is always a PPV that is badly booked. Last year, it was the one with R truth vs. John Cena. This might go down as the worst rivalry in WWE history. It's forced, it's unbelievable, and it really isnt nothing more then a squash match for John Cena. This match can't be the main event. I would give that Main Event Status to CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan


At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Punk and Bryan OPENED the show. They haven't even tried to make it a feud. Honestly, I'd hope for the WHC getting the closing spot. At least that has something going for it. Just...don't let it be Cena and Johnny.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya why give Bryan and Punk mic time to build they're feud, when they can dedicate 20 minutes to a fucking non wrestler facing a 5 year old in a mans body.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This would be a good time to re-hire Braden Walker, or give Barry Stevens a full time contract, get some life into this show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Don't worry guys Cena is gonna turn heel at OTL by joining forces with Big Johnny
> 
> SWERVE~!


:russo :russo :russo


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

20 minutes of Big Show groveling. 
20 minutes of Cena showing why he sucks.

Great segments there. Brodus Clay was actually a highlight showing how shitty a RAW it was.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's was a pretty big stipulation to add to a match like this. I was hoping that someone or something would interfere with Johnny's authority besides Triple H and I guess it's the "Board of Directors".


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Awful, awful RAW. I enjoyed nothing. Waste of time.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm legitimately ashamed of myself for watching this tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Bully Ray is single-handedly destroying Raw.


ive been here long enough to know Impact > Raw for you regardless of what happens. This is one very bad raw thats it. Hopefully after the ppv they pick up again. and really 
Smackdown > Impact


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The WWE Universe has spoken! RAW=SUCCESSS! :lol


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was pretty bad. The show before a PPV is supposed to be the one where they talk you into the building (or in this case into buying the PPV), but nothing of importance happened.

I think its obvious whats going to happen at OTL too: since Big Show was "fired" Laurinitis can have him come back and interfere with the match to make Cena lose, in exchange for getting his job back and turning heel perhaps.


----------



## pagc (Apr 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> "We"? Do you play for the Pirates?
> 
> Just under 40k people going to a game is hardly the slightest dent in the population.
> 
> Because the Pirates were the talk of the town. Wait, no they weren't. Well, people had their logos and bumperstickers all over their cars. Wait, no they didn't.


Did you listen to the radio? Pirates talk was dominating the radio waves during the summer. The Pirates had their highest attendance since PNC Park opened in 2001.

You're just a typical yinzer. You'll bitch about them giving away guys like Nady and McLouth and then forget who we got in those trades.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The really sad thing is that the Cena/Laurinatis crap will continue for another month after Over The Limit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Therapy said:


> The WWE Universe has spoken! RAW=SUCCESSS! :lol


Wonder how many Cena fans had to have parental supervision to login for that vote.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait a minute. Now that I think about it, why would Big Show interfere and cost Cena the match if it means Big Johnny is fired and Show possibly gets his job back? It has to be Lesnar that cost Cena the match.


----------



## ryms96 (Jul 19, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Don't worry guys Cena is gonna turn heel at OTL by joining forces with Big Johnny
> 
> SWERVE~!


Ace finger poke of doom to Cena.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Overall, the show is obviously made for kids.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Good point. Show attacking Cena makes no sense.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

pagc said:


> Did you listen to the radio? Pirates talk was dominating the radio waves during the summer. The Pirates had their highest attendance since PNC Park opened in 2001.
> 
> You're just a typical yinzer. You'll bitch about them giving away guys like Nady and McLouth and then forget who we got in those trades.


Yes, because we know how many sports are going on in the summer. Wait.....

No one cares about the Pirates. Get over it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> The show is obviously made for kids.


Who have extreme psycholgical problems


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Therapy said:


> The WWE Universe has spoken! RAW=SUCCESSS! :lol


Read the comments on any of WWE's Facebook statuses and you'll see that these people know what they're talking about. :lmao


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

ryms96 said:


> Ace finger poke of doom to Cena.


I would die of laughter.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Otunga was the best part of the show and he didn't even do anything.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damien Sandow just got out of developmental and he's already miles better than Cena on the mic. Fire Cena and put Damien Sandow in the ME.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Yes, because we know how many sports are going on in the summer. Wait.....
> 
> No one cares about the Pirates. Get over it.


Guys find a baseball forum. This is the Wrestling one.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Therapy said:


> The WWE Universe has spoken! RAW=SUCCESSS! :lol


There are only two types of fans left. The smarks that will never stop watching wrestling, kids, and the stupid casuals who either didn't leave when all the smart casuals knew the show was going to shit.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They need to hurry up and debut Ambrose. He can save the show.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Cody Rhodes go to win the us title at Over The Limit then wwe will retires the us title.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Woo Lawdy, that was bad. 

Dean Ambrose can't come soon enough.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wait a minute. Now that I think about it, why would Big Show interfere and cost Cena the match if it means Big Johnny is fired and Show possibly gets his job back? It has to be Lesnar that cost Cena the match.


You're thinking logically. That won't do. 

They could easily asspull something like Johnny telling Show he could have his job back if he helps him win. I don't think that WILL happen, but I do think it's possible.


----------



## Iron Sheik Humbles (Jul 17, 2011)

One of the WORST segments I have ever seen was that Cena promo. I hate to say this but I'm at the point where I want to see a legit injury on Cena. Take him out of wrestling forever. I just can't take it anymore. WWE title match with the two best wrestlers in the whole company gets passed over, so cena can tell his kiddie lame ass jokes.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Otunga was the best part of the show and he didn't even do anything.


Well he didn't take 20 minutes to say something that should have taken 2 so there is that.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> You're thinking *logically*. That won't do.
> 
> They could easily asspull something like Johnny telling Show he could have his job back if he helps him win. *I don't think that WILL happen, but I do think it's possible*.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tony316 said:


> Overall, the show is obviously made for kids.


They censored douchebag.:lmao











> This program is designed to be appropriate for all children. Whether animated or live-action, the themes and elements in this program are specifically designed for a very young audience, including children from ages 2-6. This program is not expected to frighten younger children.













> This program is designed for children age 7 and above. It may be more appropriate for children who have acquired the developmental skills needed to distinguish between make-believe and reality. Themes and elements in this program may include mild fantasy violence or comedic violence, or may frighten children under the age of 7. Therefore, parents may wish to consider the suitability of this program for their very young children.


Take your pick.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> You're thinking logically. That won't do.
> 
> They could easily asspull something like Johnny telling Show he could have his job back if he helps him win. I don't think that WILL happen, but I do think it's possible.


To difficult to write. Just have Show interfere and hope no one remembers that Johnny humiliated him.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They censored douchebag.:lmao
> 
> 
> Take your pick.


Douchebag is censored by the FCC so they couldn't say it if they were TV-14.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is it guys down in developmental are able to cut better promo's than this company's top star?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Douchebag is censored by the FCC so they couldn't say it if they were TV-14.


It's a cable show. FCC has no jurisdiction and the rating system isn't mandatory. They could leave it in if they wanted.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena was fucking miserable tonight...

One of the worst RAW's in years


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> It's a cable show. FCC has no jurisdiction and the rating system isn't mandatory. They could leave it in if they wanted.


Then USA would not air it. USA also likely has a list of words that can not air.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

My review of the show on yahoo Sports

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wwe-ra...7--spt.html;_ylt=AldyGxFhmtiCX1YTkQYfOkrwvuN_

I was pretty disappointed. I was expecting a stronger show.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Then USA would not air it. USA also likely has a list of words that can not air.


Doubt it. They use the term douchbag in an ad for one of their cop shows.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

If they can say bitch and ass ( words been used these past months ) without being censored im sure they can say douchebag. Its just that sometimes they censor it and sometimes they dont.

There is a guy waiting to press a button and has a couple of seconds to react if something should get censored or not, Raw is always delayed a couple of seconds for just this occasion.
Maybe he was a little fast on the trigger thats all.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> Then USA would not air it. USA also likely has a list of words that can not air.


Cable isn't watched over by the FCC. USA could air anything they like, but it has the potential to turn off advertisers so that is why they don't.

That show that came on after raw had (I think it was) the f bomb in it when it aired originally last friday. USA has been letting some of their original programs get by with cuss words lately.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Never been one to bash HHH but the pattern he is now creating for himself is so nauseating and transparent.
> Punk was the hottest thing going last Summer, HHH pops up and screws it up. Lesnar returns and HHH has to feud with him. Bah humbug...and it isn't even Christmas.


This. And Heyman said it himself, "Cena never lived up to the hype."


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I know! Nash did a really good job at elevating HHH in that sledgehammer ladder match...where the match didn't end once the hammer was retrieved. He's got a great future.


It wasn't supposed to end. It was the ladder match equivalent of a weapon-on-a-pole match, the objective being that you grab the weapon and can then use it to beat up your opponent with regular pinfall/submission victory after that.

I am not sure why they had to climb the ladder to get a sledgehammer though, there always seems to be one under the ring... unk2


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Cena is the worst Top Star that the WWE has had in the last 30 years at least.

The worst promos and most boring character possible.

Truely a pain to watch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The "Go Puck Yourself" joke was only slightly less corny than the "JBL Is Poopy" segment.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

MOGUNS! said:


> Cena is the worst Top Star that the WWE has had in the last 30 years at least.
> 
> The worst promos and most boring character possible.
> 
> Truely a pain to watch.


The Ultimate Warrior was worse.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

MOGUNS! said:


> Cena is the worst Top Star that the WWE has had in the last 30 years at least.
> 
> The worst promos and most boring character possible.
> 
> Truely a pain to watch.



Pain? You obviously haven't been subjected to a yapapi strap match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I hate to be an armchair booker but an armchair could book better than this."

I don't remember who said it, but they were spot on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Volantredx said:


> The Ultimate Warrior was worse.


No, no, no i'm convinced after tonight Cena is by far THE worst. I could listen to Warrior cut promos all day than to listen to a minute of that awful promo cena did tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> The Ultimate Warrior was worse.


Disagree. Cena's more talented than Warrior, but goddammit, Warrior's comedic value is LIMITLESS. 

Plus Warrior was never really the top guy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Got home late and I watched this RAW on DVR faster than I watch SD! on DVR and in IMO they've both been pretty terrible lately.
I fast forward through most of this RAW, couldn't handle it.

It doesn't even feel like Punk/Bryan is actually happening! I didn't know the ppv was THIS freaking Sunday. 
They never even cut a promo together, just two tag matches.

And HHH is just an embarrassment. How did this feud suddenly become about him??? It's so annoying!
End of An Era my ass. So stupid. He just repeats himself. He didn't say ANYTHING of importance tonight. He gave us a freaking review of what happened the past few weeks like we actually needed it.
I'm tired of the crowd saying "What" while Heyman talks.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

"I don't those up there in the cheap seats could quite hear you!" Awesome fucking line.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, would just like to say: for the love of god John Cena you are terrible. How damn awful can you be in a ring or on a mic?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

To be brutally honest, I found Cena's promo to be just as silly and juvenile as most so-called "funny" movies and TV shows that are or were popular.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Pain? You obviously haven't been subjected to a yapapi strap match.


Yappapi brotha!






At least this shit was hilariously bad. Cena tonight was beyond cringe worthy. It's a shame too, considering he had been tolerable on the mic the last couple weeks, but tonight, it was vintage PG-Cena.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

This truly is the worst era of televised pro-wrestling ever. It doesn't matter who they bring back, Lesnar, Rock, makes no difference, those guys will come and go and then it's back to the same old shit. Cena, Cena, and more Cena overcoming the odds in a storyline that will come and go in 2-3 weeks and be forgotten shortly after and then the cycle repeats for the millionth time. With no competition things will continue as usual, If this continues I'll tune out again like I did years ago.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys gotta agree that was a good ass promo if I ever heard one.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Volantredx said:


> The Ultimate Warrior was worse.


You clearly never watched back then. Warrior was ten times more entertaining than Cena has ever been.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It's ridiculous there was no promo between Punk and Bryan, all we get is Punk staring at him while pinning another guy (ohh this is what you'll be getting when I get my hands on you ohh).


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

They sure did eat up a lot of time with that Big Show nonsense. Damn.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

how could wwe go from a great wrestlemania build and wrestlemania to this shit ?? ....between laurinaitis all over the damn show, cena rated g corny, over the top, no selling, jackass, always overcoming the odds, and triple h always sticking his big nose into every major storyline im at my wits end watching raw


----------



## Lee0312 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Big Show segment was way too long. It feels wrong to have The Big Show cry when he was fired making it a sad segment, and then after commercial, Brodus Clay comes out and suppose to get the crowd dancing and be happy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Very poor placement with the Show/Johnny segment being followed by Brodus.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Cena was great tonight, he isn't always but tonight he was on point. Usually its all lame and corny jokes but this was good. Very funny stuff.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> Cena was great tonight, he isn't always but tonight he was on point. Usually its all lame and corny jokes but this was good. Very funny stuff.


that isnt even a good troll


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Lee0312 said:


> The Big Show segment was way too long. It feels wrong to have The Big Show cry when he was fired making it a sad segment, and then after commercial, Brodus Clay comes out and suppose to get the crowd dancing and be happy?


I thought the same thing. 

It was a fairly mediocre show. Nothing spectacular at all but some intrigue was piqued. 

*The HHH/Heyman promo was too long. Effective but too long. 

*No legit build for Punk/Bryan (which tells me SD will probably be the place for that)

*Ace/Show segment was far too long...and unnecessary. I know Show's about to turn heel and help Ace win to get his job back, so all of that was just for no reason. Besides how odd was it that Big Show, who is a millionaire mind you, is bawling over being fired? He already let it be known that he doesn't NEED the WWE earlier in the promo *sigh* 

*Ace/Cena was far too long...and Cena was horrible. Being childish can only go so far. WTF happened to the injured, intense Cena we saw last week? I don't know who books this shit but they need to be released they took the steam right out of this feud and then attempted to put some of it back with the slap...but after 20 mins of Cena's clowning it just didn't work. 

*Every arm injury in the E except one healed this week, no surprise there. 

*the sheamus/orton mini-feud is moving along well. A face vs face match is imminent. Maybe Summerslam?

*Kane is going to be in a pre-show match, which has got to be there furthest down the card he's been since his Isaac Yankem days. The horrible "chokeslam" on Show was embarrassment enough to be honest. 

*Cody & Santino are feuding apparently. Its a decent premise but they need to have a promo or something because Cole & King couldn't properly get the story line between them over effectively.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

This was a very mediocre Raw. I was expecting it to be pretty good since it's the last Raw before the PPV, but like the Raw before Extreme Rules I was disappointed. I stopped watching wrestling a while ago. I sure picked a hell of a time to get back into it. >.>

I'll keep watching, but heck, I just can't take Cena anymore. Not only do his jorts and bright green crap hurt my eyes to look at, but I can't stand hearing him speak. He is shit on the mic, I don't care what anyone says. His goofy smile and juvenile attempt at humor have caused me mild pain. I hope Show or Lesnar beats his ass on Sunday. 

We have a huge potential star to rival John Cena in CM Punk, but him and his feud with Daniel Bryan have gotten zero focus. Even though Punk will most certainly win, I'd much rather see his feud get some spotlight, but instead we get more Cena and Laurinaitis crap. Say what you want about Triple H and his promo being boring, but it wasn't cringe inducing like Cena's was.

So what's it gonna be this Sunday? A Superman Cena overcome all odds victory, or the just as obvious outcome where Cena gets cheated because we all know he doesn't lose clean.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Triple H brought up a true point about Lesnar quitting when he can't do things anymore. That's how everyone feels about him leaving UFC back to the WWE. Paul Heyman continues to be great on the mic as well.

-I wish that there was more time to build up the WWE Title match between Punk/Bryan. These two are probably the best workers in the company but they have to continually take the backseat to any storylines involving Cena, Triple H and Laurinitis. The tag team match was decent but seeing Punk and Santino seems kinda weird. Looks like Cody will feud with Santino soon. But what about David Otunga?

-Beth Phoenix defeats Alicia Fox. And the crowd didn't seem to care....

-Kane defeats Big Show. You know, this whole segment took too long. It took forever for Big Show to apologize and it dragged on and on. I wanted it to stop and still don't find the point of this storyline. Kudos to Big Show for acting though. Other than that, fpalm.

-After seeing a crying giant, we got to see a dancing giant. Yay for WWE booking! The Miz continues to job and took the pinfall loss again. My favorite part of this match was Naomi's big ass.

-I am enjoying the four-way feud between Jericho, Orton, Sheamus, and ADR though. Good match between Orton and Jericho. The crowd doesn't seem hot for Sheamus though.

-Nice to see the crowd cheer for Cena. I thought his jokes were okay but also too weird. This segment dragged on too long. It should've been trimmed down and give it to Punk/Bryan. Overall, this week's show was just average.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Recently WWE has been enjoyable. Last nights would have been shocking 18 months ago but even worse now.

Cena was beyond awful. If he hadn't filed for divorce last week I'm pretty sure his wife would be doing that right now if she saw that attempt at a promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This was the kind of show that really makes dropping Sky Sports immediately after Punk/Bryan at OTL make sense.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The fuck was that?

Starts with HHH making out Lensar is not a monster and is infact a pussy who cries and runs away. And now we have an angle about lawsuits, exciting.

Punk, the WWE champ is in a nothing tag match with two irrevelant jobbers in the 2nd quarter of the first hour. Good job building the WWE championship match

Show cries and cries and cries and cries some more.

Cena acts like a retard in the most obonixous, annoying and unentertaining segment in years.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

pretty disappointed with raw this week.

i like john cena but for most of the segment i was convinced that he was drunk. :lol


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Normally I would back up what the WWE does and trry to find good in all of their junk, still having faith in them, but this time I can't. I just honestly cannot bring myself to say this show was a wel rounded good show. It just made no sense. 

- Triple H burries Brock Lesnar's monster gimmick, calling him a quiter in all aspects (WWE and UFC), sure the lawsuit thing is interesting and may go somewhere but still, Lesnar is now just another super heavyweight and no longer a dominant monster.
- The WWE title feud isn't going anywhere, whatever happened to the days when the WWE title was the main event? was the main attraction of the show? we only got Punk in a pointless tag team match in the first half hour and then a promo later on that didn't go anywhere. 
-Miz jobbing out. Why? he can be a great upper mid carder. 
- I fast forwarded through the John Cena 'looser' stuff, jim carey like promo, I just couldn't sit through it.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty crap RAW it has to be said. Started off well, first hour was solid, and then went downhill fast. Last segment - ugh.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, im feeling like to take a break up to summer slam.

someone call me when Lesnar is back or Cena is gone.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i thought it was a watchable show, better than the last few weeks. trips promo made sense- kayfabe wise. and kind of made sense a little bit of brock comin in for a match so fast, only to lose.. of course as ever with wwe, have to wait and see where they go with it. if its just more brock lesnar losses lined up then its gonna be lame.
heyman was awesome tho. seemed like a partial shoot to. it always does with him.

cena obviously sucked as usual, wish i skipped that.. was cool seeing santino with those other guys. hopefully him and cody have a match at OTL. cole was talking about them as if they are feuding.. the pre match spot is already taken by ryder so its looking possible.. maybe we will find out on smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol Raw. It was utterly and completely disjointed as a television show, a television show with the purpose of promoting a PPV at the end of the week. The WWE Title feud is a midcard feud pretty much. Horrible positioning and not even a damn promo. It's just stupid. Big Show/Big Johnny goes on at 10pm...why? It went on infinitely too long and I don't even know why it was put in that spot tbh. Oh wait, judging by what happened at the end I think it's possible/obvious that Show comes out to help Johnny beat Cena and therefore gets his job and turns heel in the process. I don't really know what to say about that last segment tbh. Cena channelling Ace Ventura...you know what? When I realized that this was going to be another jokey Cena promo, I left my common sense at the door and actually laughed at some of it. Yes it was a grown man acting like a child, yes they had a PPV they were trying to sell, yes they completely flipped this feud on its head by once again having the heel be the underdog that has to overcome a particularly strong jackassy face and yes, it was overall ridiculous but I've about reached my limit regarding Cena at this stage. I expect nothing more from him anymore so I may as well try to enjoy what I get. This made me laugh and I don't care about the match at OTL anyways so hey, what does it even matter? Not even that, I don't care about anything at OTL. It's free on Sky Sports and I don't even know if I'll bother watching it tbh. 

The best parts of this show, imo, were the Orton/Seamus developments and HHH/Heyman. Actually, there's a match I might actually watch because it has something resembling a storyline behind it. I like Orton and Seamus clashing the way they are and I like Jericho and Del Rio waiting in the wings and playing them off each other if they can. As for the latter, it was an alright segment but nothing special. So it's all about the DEM LAWSUITS right now. It's not exactly the way I would have went but I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt because Lesnar isn't actually there. When he comes back I hope and expect things to pick up. Regardless of how this plays out, HHH vs. Lesnar is a match I've wanted to see for years and no matter how badly they fuck it up, I'll still want to see it and look forward to seeing it whenever it happens. 

So yup, in summing up this Raw all I can say is lulz. For the record, OTL is going to bomb so fucking hard lol. Like seriously, I'll be amazed if this doesn't take a SERIOUS hit. They haven't done one single thing to even promote it never mind try and make people want to part with their money to see it. But hey, it's May, they have made their money from Mania and obviously don't give a fuck about anything other than HHH/Lesnar when it happens and whatever Cena is doing.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I think some are you are moaning a little bit too much here. Was it a great show? Not particularly. Was it terrible? Definitely not.

It was actually a decent show until the Cena promo. That promo really was TERRIBLE. Hard to watch, really was bad. To think I was expecting something heated, good God that was awful.

Big Show's firing? Did go in a touch too long but I'm interested to see where it goes. People are saying Big Show helps Johnny win, well why not Lesnar? I'm more inclined to think Lesnar comes out rather than Show. Show may be desperate to get his job back, but I don't see him turning heel at this stage in his career. Then again, what do I know? He may have a lot more time left in him.

I think its extremely sad how the WWE title is treated. Before it would have been unheard of for the WWE title to be relegated to the mid-card. Really shows how John Cena is damaging the product and WWE need to invest time in building new stars.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BTNH said:


> I think some are you are moaning a little bit too much here. Was it a great show? Not particularly. Was it terrible? Definitely not.


It wasn't a terrible show but it was just...boring. What actually happened? Other then Trips getting served as a development for 1 storyline, what else actually happened? Nothing. That's the problem. Nothing ever happens. Feud for the WWE Title? No build, not even a promo between the competitors, NOTHING. It's just madness and with every week that passes I'm losing interest. I don't think I'm the only one either. There seems to be a growing number of people just getting fed up with WWE these past few weeks. To say people are disillusioned would be an understatement. Raw is just 90% boring. You could watch a 2 hour show in about half an hour because there's SO much filler. I don't even know if I'm going to bother watching OTL and I don't even have to buy it on PPV lol. Why should I bother? I don't care about any of the matches and I can pretty much guarantee that nothing worthwhile will happen on it apart from 1 or 2 good matches. Unfortunately for me, I'm not somebody who is excited about good matches with absolutely no story behind them. I guess that's where my problem lies really. WWE can't/won't/don't tell stories anymore. They have apparently forgotten how to do so. What annoys me is that if they actually tried they could produce quality television every week. That's the part that pisses me off. Meh. Feeling the way that I do I'm starting to think that I ought to take a break from WWE before I end up hating it completely in a month or so.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

If it wasn't for the fact that I could fast forward most of it I would've given up watching that show the second that Big Show segment started. Just about everything that could possibly be wrong with it was.

For starters, we get Triple H delivering his usual boring-ass promo - managing to bury his opponent in the process - mercifully interupted by the best thing on the show at the moment in Paul Heyman. Delivers an outstanding promo, sadly he doesn't deserve more than 5 minutes according to the retards that book this s***.

They then decide that instead of having a back and forth mic battle between Punk and Bryan - no doubt building their fued in the process - that they will have a tag team match involving Santino and Rhodes? WHY!? Of course as per F**cking usual the face team win the match. 

Then they give us a 2 minute long divas match, once again why? Backstage conversations must go something like this.."Hmm.. should we entertain them with a good length match, with our actual talented divas? Should we have a bikini contest so they can all salvate over Layla's ass?" "No. Terrible suggestion. Lets have a meaningless 2 minute long match which is a waste of everyone's time and will not look bad on Linda's senate campaign." "Oh you're right, great plan." 

Then.. we get possibly one of the worst and most akward segments I've ever seen on Raw. I felt as uncomfortable as I did watching the infamous Katie Vick segment and at least that was entertaining in it's own way. This s*** was just excrutiating. We had Johnny telling Big Show to apoligize for twenty minutes or he gets fired. Big Show then starts to cry - this is stupid in so, so many ways.

Well if he gets fired it's not like he's gonna be struggling financially, we all know that they all get paid shitloads. He claims it's because he will miss 'performing' for the fans, well go to TNA then? Seriously this segment was so akward, so tedious and it was just insulting to our intelligence.

Then, we found out that Kane - who had just beaten the guy who has buried half the fricken roster at some point - is going to face Zack Ryder in the pre-show. :insert facepalm emotion:

Then of course the 6 man tag match in which Ziggler and Miz get buried again by Fatty Clay. That was fun.

Then we got to see about the only thing that has gone well which is the Smackdown WHC fued. Enjoyed that tonight.

Then the smile was wiped off my face as Cena and Laurinaitis managed to produce one of the most cringe-enducing segments I've ever witnessed. It was horrible in so many ways. It was just Cena constantly delivering horrible lines and Ace corpsing for twenty F**cking minutes. Seriously the loser thing and the "Puck yourself" line was so childish. He built it up as if it was gonna be some hilarious line then all he gives us is rhyming slang? :insertsecondfacepalmemotion:

Then we find out that it's just gonna be a 1-on-1 match between Cena and Ace. Jesus wept. If this s*** is the main event for Over the Limit then that is just embarrasing. Two fantastic peformers in Daniel Bryan and CM Punk have taken a back seat while we see a fued between a stale-ass superstar and a non-wrestler. Wow.

I'll put this in a way that John Cena and his childish humour may understand - this company is producing shows that are a load of Tom-Kite, and are treating us like complete DCI Gene Hunts, so the lot of you can go and 'Puck yourselves'


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure what I found more painful, Cena's promo or Big Show's crying

Not the greatest RAW ever, hated the fact that the WWE champion was in a match so early in the night, that tag should have had Orton/Jericho's spot in the show. 

Thought Tensai should have been on the show given he pinned the WWE champion on the last show

Really not interested in OTL at all


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> It wasn't a terrible show but it was just...boring. What actually happened? Other then Trips getting served as a development for 1 storyline, what else actually happened? Nothing. That's the problem. Nothing ever happens. Feud for the WWE Title? No build, not even a promo between the competitors, NOTHING. It's just madness and with every week that passes I'm losing interest. I don't think I'm the only one either. There seems to be a growing number of people just getting fed up with WWE these past few weeks. To say people are disillusioned would be an understatement. Raw is just 90% boring. You could watch a 2 hour show in about half an hour because there's SO much filler. I don't even know if I'm going to bother watching OTL and I don't even have to buy it on PPV lol. Why should I bother? I don't care about any of the matches and I can pretty much guarantee that nothing worthwhile will happen on it apart from 1 or 2 good matches. Unfortunately for me, I'm not somebody who is excited about good matches with absolutely no story behind them. I guess that's where my problem lies really. WWE can't/won't/don't tell stories anymore. They have apparently forgotten how to do so. What annoys me is that if they actually tried they could produce quality television every week. That's the part that pisses me off. Meh. Feeling the way that I do I'm starting to think that I ought to take a break from WWE before I end up hating it completely in a month or so.


I think one of the main issues here is competition. When your the best and light-years beyond everyone, you can afford to be lazy and have a lack of passion. Hence how half-assed the whole product is. When WCW was a serious threat, WWE had no other option but to work their ass off and pull out quality week after week. They don't have to do anything now. If TNA was massive then pro-wrestling would be incredibly interesting and entertaining again. Why? Because WWE would HAVE to be. WWE had a ton of momentum after the Attitude Era and they were running on that momentum till about 2005/6 when it finally ran out of steam. I say we all watch TNA and boycott WWE for a while haha


----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

I just can't believe they went from Extreme Rules (actually a really enjoyable build and event) to this - what looks to be an utter abomination.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm aware that WWE doesn't give a shit bout the PPV's after WM and Backlash/ER but for crying out loud is it that hard to write one 5 min promo between the WWE champion and his opponent for next PPV?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Passing Thoughts

*Santino comes out as CM PUNK's tag team partner*

No...
NO....
NNOOOOO!!! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NOOOO! Noooo....
*cries solemnly*

THIS IS STUPID. THIS IS STUPID. Why the fuck is this being forced to be mixed with what is already the worst build to a World Title match ever? As I've said before, this pigshit comedy has overstayed its welcome. Maybe it would be appropriate for low-level feuds or just a mid-show gag. But no. These are meant to be high-calibur feuds, and they're trying to force in THA COHHBRAHH.

But who am I kidding. DITH ITH THPOARTZ ENTARTAYNEMENT DURR PEE DURRRR
================================================
Very moving segment with Show and Johnny. If that really was Big Show's last appearance, I think it was a good send-off. Him reflecting on his WCW days was quite fitting, and the whole suspense of the firing was--

...oh, I'm sorry. I was about to talk over a Funkasauras entrance. BECAUSE THESE TWO FIT TOTALLY TO-FUCKING-GETHER. Even the commentators are finding this disturbing. Big Show's possible last ever speech, and WWE completely blew it up within 2 minutes. Fuck this company, fuck this show, and fuck the rest of these thoughts, because you cannot jump the shark farther than that...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It felt so hard to watch RAW this week. Just dragged on and on and on.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Two incredibly boring episodes of RAW in a row (Barring this weeks heyman/hhh confrontation at the start of the show which was brilliant), but what do you expect? Them to give their all for the buildup to a C PPV?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I missed like the first 45 mins or whatever it was, I wish I would've stayed out longer, the RAWs before Mania were more tolerable than this crap...


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed the CM Punk/Santino & Bryan/Rhodes tag match. Paul Heyman was at it again, even his walk is entertaining.

The Big Show segment was really uncomfortable in the sense that if someone walked in when I was watching it, I would have flicked onto porn. Would be much easier to explain.

For those complaining about Cena, just skip the parts that he's in. I've been doing it since Lesnar left and haven't missed a damn thing. Not to mention the fact that I don't watch to punch the TV screen.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Terrible, terrible Raw, save for the Orton & Sheamus segment outside the ring after Orton's match. Them 2 seem good together. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awful Raw. Only liked hearing Heyman on the microphone and that failed Chokeslam made me laugh. Everything else was 'run off the mil' and seen every week and Cena was so bad last night that I hope Liz rips him off in their divorce agreements.

I'm slowly losing interest in Raw, it's usually shit at this time of the year so I might have to just check out the results, peep the good shit and then move on with my day... until Brock or The Rock come back and breathe some life into this boring piece of shit product. Will still watch OTL, though. Maybe Batista comes back to attack Cena, or maybe Big Show turns heel and destroys Cena. Anything with Cena getting destroyed in it is enjoyable.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought it was a pretty good Raw. Best segment was by far Big Shows, geniune emotion from the guy. And AJ is underrated in the acting department


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I not one to that usually complains about Raw as there are usually at least parts I find entertaining, which again there were parts I found entertaining last night. But seriously I know its a filler C-PPV but seriously there was absolutely NO BUILD for anything but the Cena/Big Johnny match (and that segment was meh to me) and a quci kone minute confrontation to build the WHC match. 

I find myselkf agreeing with Starbuck here the WWE has created no reasons to really care about any match on the OTL card (unless your a mark for someone or just a fan of a great wrestling match) outside of Cena/Johnny.

I did enjoy the backstage segment with Punk and AJ I will have to say. The Bigshow/Ace segment was actually tough to watch, as it seemed like that was very genuine emotion from Show as well. I enjoyed the tag match between Punk/Santino vs Bryan/Rhodes but no Punk/Bryan promo was a dissapointment.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

D.M.N. said:


> Pretty crap RAW it has to be said. Started off well, first hour was solid, and then went downhill fast. Last segment - ugh.


Pretty much my thoughts on the show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like "OTL as underperforming C-PPV" is just self-fulfilling prophecy at this point.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Cena's high or depressed*

Can't tell...

Yes I am serious.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Son's goin through a rough divorce. Of course he's depressed, b.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

He is Rich.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Probably both his ex wife is trying to rob him of all his money now shes hired Linda Hogan's lawyer


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I am really exhausted at defending certain Superstars, no point really cuz WWE won't change. Punk is a midcard WWE Champion, HHH and Cena are apparently the only main eventers who matter, pay per views get little buildup and the writing hasn't been this cringeworthy since Katie Vick and HLA. I probably won't even watch next week, just DVR it and fast forward through it, or maybe just delete it afterwards, depending on my mood.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

It looked like he was going through some sort of psychotic breakdown last night. 

He was more terrible than usual.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

This is the end of John Cena I can gurantee it


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> It looked like he was going through *some sort of psychotic breakdown last night*.
> 
> He was more terrible than usual.


Yea, maybe he's doing his best for cheers 'cause he needs it. :sad:


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Lol i actually though it was funny , i think you guys are getting ridiculus with all the Cena hate and i'm not even a Cena fan.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Maybe it's the end of John Cena as we know him.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

he was brilliant last night i enjoyed it


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

He's jut a troll.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I missed my first RAW live in a long time, and thank god I did. I skipped trough most of the show. Horrible. Only thing good was Punk-Santino vs Bryan-Cody... else was... weird. and boring. And WORST way to finish it. Had a laugh at Cena's Ace Ventura faces, but that's it.

everything seemed to be fucking long.



FearIs4UP said:


> I'm legitimately ashamed of myself for watching this tonight.


Kind of was too... felt it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

I liked the segment.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

He was putting on a front for the show but I can imagine when he got backstage he crumbled his ex wife is trying to take all his money off him


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He was putting on a front for the show but I can imagine when he got backstage he crumbled his ex wife is trying to take all his money off him


You guys need to chill out with this stuff. The guy doesn't seem any different than normal. And this post proves that even if that's the case, many of you will still find any tiny justification to say he's falling apart.

Guy's getting a divorce. I'm sure he's down, but I'm also sure he knew for a fact that this was coming for a while beforehand. I don't mean like "had a feeling" knew. I mean like they probably discussed it and came to an agreement. This whole "cena's phoning it in" and "cena's obviously so depressed" shit needs to stop.


----------



## Duponh (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He was putting on a front for the show but I can imagine when he got backstage he crumbled his ex wife is trying to take all his money off him


Surely You were joking right?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

hahawas said:


> I thought it was a pretty good Raw. Best segment was by far Big Shows, geniune emotion from the guy. And AJ is underrated in the acting department


I agree. It was quite good.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was an entertaining Raw with only real negative being that there was no real progress in the WWE title feud. I truly believe that they blew it with this one, probably because it's a non relevant PPV, but still...

HHH was the usual, took his 15 mins, Paul E. was a joy to see even though his promo was pretty much an formality.

Punk tag match was decent. Santino is now "botching" moves for comedic purposes, not really sure how to feel about it. DB is truly amazing with all those Yes shouts before every single move. Fun match. 

It was nice to see Layla looking strong against Beth. it was nice to see Layla in general. 

Kane v Big Show was what it was, the same match we saw 100s of times before between them. The "apologize" segment seemed a bit too long, but in the end I can't say I didn't like the outcome, with TBS being "fired". Hope this results at least in a couple of weeks before he returns. Also props to Big Show for his acting skills.

The 6 man tag match kinda came after a sad segment so it was totally random to hear Funasaurus entrance seconds after we saw the replay of Big Show crying. But that goes under the show (no pun intended) must go on mantra. It's a disgrace that that fat fuck is still squashing people left and right with his 3 moves. 

Then some nice acting on the behalf of Punk and AJ.

Then came the usual Y2J match with no clear finish. I guess that develops the storyline a bit. 

Johnny's promo opener was amazing before Cena came out. He bashed the crowd for loving Cena and made himself look better than Brock and Rock combined in that little speech :lmao. Cena was quite entertaining and funny in some parts. Those Jim Carrey/Ace Ventura gestures and faces were great. I'm intrigued to see how are they gonna approach this match with all restrictions and stipulations. Should be an interesting outcome. 

There weren't so many "moments ago" and "last week" recaps as usual, and they showed again that Be Star promo featuring Cena from last weeks SmackDown (I'm not sure but it seemed to be the exact same one). Nice to see all those genuine reactions from kids, parents and John himself. 

Overall it was a decent show. I'm pleased... (Y)

_(sorry for the double post, I f'd up  )_


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

-Extra-...you are certainly entitled to your opinion, but i cant for the life of me understand what makes a Jim Carrey impersonation "great"...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

He didn't look depressed or high to me. With what's he's going through right now, wrestling is going to be his escape. I expect a more happier Cena over the next few months. Unless he has to "sell" something.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

For a group of people who don't normally give a shit about Cena, you all sure do like to talk about him a lot.

Wise up and let the man keep his personal life personal.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

R'Albin said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I could fast forward most of it I would've given up watching that show the second that Big Show segment started. Just about everything that could possibly be wrong with it was.
> 
> For starters, we get Triple H delivering his usual boring-ass promo - managing to bury his opponent in the process - mercifully interupted by the best thing on the show at the moment in Paul Heyman. Delivers an outstanding promo, sadly he doesn't deserve more than 5 minutes according to the retards that book this s***.
> 
> ...


Pretty much said all I was thinking


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

LMAO... at least Punk will be on Smackdown this week... promo maybe? at least there will be no Cenas and Big Shows to worry about


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

The Big Show segment was truly awful television. It was even worse than the Punk sobriety test thing which made me want to give myself a swirley.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Just watched last night's episode of Raw. The WWE pretty much just laid their hand out on the table. Either Show or Brock Lesnar interferes since they are no longer "WWE Superstars", Johnny wins and gives Brock/Show their job back. 

I could be wrong but this seems like one of the easiest bookings to see coming in recent history.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My big problem with WWE right now is that all of the guys they want to use, I don't want to see because they're boring, can't get over, can't talk or something else. I don't want to see Sheamus, or Jericho or Orton...and they're all in the same match for a top title. I like Del Rio, but I want to see him do something new. Turn him babyface or something, as Ricardo is already over anyway. Jericho had no damn reason to come back at all. John Cena is a parody at this point. 

I don't want to see The Big Show or Kane. I don't want to see The Undertaker or Triple H or Shawn Michaels or any other returning wrestler over forty (sans maybe Batista but that's only because he wasn't on top for a decade so he doesn't feel as worn out).

C.M. Punk is a terrible babyface and his matches suck. I like Punk but I want to see him working heel and cutting more promos. Not smiling and telling poop jokes with his family in the front row. I like Daniel Bryan too but not as a top guy and certainly not trying to run the "Yes!" shit into the ground. I like Cody Rhodes & think he has a bright future. I would say the same for Dolph Ziggler. But they'll face the same wrath that Ted DiBiase and Mr. Perfect and Rick Rude did: they'll become "hands." Hey, you're a good worker, go make this lump of shit look good. By the way, he's going over too!

I don't want to see Brodus Clay, or Jack Swagger, or Santino or The Miz. I want to see new roles for guys like Kofi Kingston, Justin Gabriel & Hunico. Lord Tensai is so painfully bad he's getting made fun of on other shows like The Soup. Heath Slater is a great bumper, a decent seller, has amazing facial expressions and the most amazingly punchable face I've ever seen. He's a heat magnet because everyone is going to loathe him...and they turned him into a jobber that can barely make TV. Ryback isn't any good but at least he is intense and seems to have passion. Zack Ryder is the drizzling shits and I don't think WWE will ever try to do anything with Yoshi Tatsu.

Antonio Cesaro has potential. Hopefully Dean Ambrose is coming up soon. I hope that Alex Riley has improved. Throw in Justin Gabriel, Hunico, a heel C.M. Punk, a midcard Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler and that's who I would build around. That's ten guys. And I have no idea if Damien Sandow is any good or not as I've never seen him work a match but his mic skills are great. And Wade Barrett has to come back soon, right?

Instead we get Johnny Ace, John Cena, Lord Tensai, Triple H, Kane, The Big Show, Santino, Sheamus, Brodus Clay and awful "Divas."


----------



## atm (Jun 21, 2006)

thats how i feel after watching this show ...


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

R'Albin said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I could fast forward most of it I would've given up watching that show the second that Big Show segment started. Just about everything that could possibly be wrong with it was.
> 
> For starters, we get Triple H delivering his usual boring-ass promo - managing to bury his opponent in the process - mercifully interupted by the best thing on the show at the moment in Paul Heyman. Delivers an outstanding promo, sadly he doesn't deserve more than 5 minutes according to the retards that book this s***.
> 
> ...


you read my mind


----------



## Macho Madness (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, is it obvious?


Big Show helps big Johnny at OTL. He's technically not a superstar anymore, so can't be fired for interfering. He's already fired anyway. For helping, big Johnny rehires Show, probabably as a bodyguard, or slave. I don't see a clean beatdown on Johnny.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

There were a couple of solid matches from Last Night's Raw but for the 3'rd week running it was a pretty boring Raw all together,

The opeining segment was an example of my biggest gripe with the WWE and that is that sometimes they try to over-complicate thingsa with these contract negotioations or these threats of lawsuits and having a wrestler's "representitive" come out and do a promo for him and I don't have any intrest in that stuff and if I wanted to watch that stuff then I would get the ALly McBeal boxset on DVD to be honest I prefer to see one guy kick another guy's ass as do many of the fans

The Big Show getting fired segment did drag on for too long and there is something very unconfortable about watching a 7 foot 40 year old man crying on his knee's in the middle of a wrestling ring, the crowd did seem to get behind the Big Show at first but as the segment wore on they seemed less intrested

On the positive side of things however the Orton/Jericho/DelRio/Sheamus feud has being built well and is making for some good tv, the Marella/Punk VS Rhodes/Bryan match was OK and the Final segment was very entertaining, Big Johnny played his part and the fans really did eat up what Cena was saying which made the segment more enjoyable and for the record I did find Cena pretty funny during that segment


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> -Extra-...you are certainly entitled to your opinion, but i cant for the life of me understand what makes a Jim Carrey impersonation "great"...


First of all it was totally random, came out of nothing. The over the top acting suited Cena well and was fitting with the rest of the promo, as the whole segment was filled with humor. And I'm a huge fan of the Ace Ventura movies and that made it even better.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

i hate the way john cena works the mic, he has the attention span of a 5 YR old. john get this, you don't have to acknowledge every little thing that's happening, we don't care, every time the fans chant something he has to put in a comment about it; etc., it's just irritating and does not mean you have good mic skills because you point out the obvious all the time, to me it means the opposite, the guy is the MASTER of the CHEAP POP, he will do anything for one, if it means starting his own lets go shena, cena sucks chants, just very overrated on the mic by some people on this forum


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> First of all it was totally random, came out of nothing. The over the top acting suited Cena well and was fitting with the rest of the promo, as the whole segment was filled with humor. And I'm a huge fan of the Ace Ventura movies and that made it even better.


Whatever happened to John Cena doubting himself because he lost to The Rock at Wrestlemania? Whatever happened to John Cena's arm being wrecked by Brock Lesnar? Or being upset for losing to Lord Tensai on RAW?

The dude just doesn't care about anything. That's the problem. All this shit is going wrong for his character lately and he just comes out, smiles & tells jokes.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

justbringitbitch said:


> i hate the way john cena works the mic, he has the attention span of a 5 YR old. john get this, you don't have to acknowledge every little thing that's happening, we don't care, every time the fans chant something he has to put in a comment about it; etc., it's just irritating and does not mean you have good mic skills because you point out the obvious all the time, to me it means the opposite, *the guy is the MASTER of the CHEAP POP*, he will do anything for one, if it means starting his own lets go shena, cena sucks chants, just very overrated on the mic by some people on this forum


This man is a cheap pop artist 









#Goosebumps


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Based on the results, I'm glad I DVR'd the show and only watched the HHH/Heyman promo.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> This man is a cheap pop artist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, how long have you been watching wrestling, last time i checked, when the rock hits the arena he is being popped for, and people chant his name by themselves, he doesn't need a cheap pop, he does that for the fans, he doesn't bring up cm punk names and say "cm punk is a great wwe champion" or"shout out to my broski zack ryder" or even after acknowledging yes chants say"daniel bryan i love ya buddy" 

JOHN CENA IS THE UNDISPUTED KING OF CHEAP POPS


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I fell asleep before Cenas segment last night and just watched it now
:shaq good god that was bad, honestly couldn't even make it through the whole thing. you can't do that to Ace Ventura!!!

Thought Big Show did really good in his bit though, nothing wrong with over acting if done right.
I like Johnny Ace but he's on too much at the moment, he's almost reaching Cole-levels of suffocating, thankfully he's a little more entertaining but for how much longer?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

justbringitbitch said:


> yeah, how long have you been watching wrestling, last time i checked, when the rock hits the arena he is being popped for, and people chant his name by themselves, he doesn't need a cheap pop, he does that for the fans, he doesn't bring up cm punk names and say "cm punk is a great wwe champion" or"shout out to my broski zack ryder" or even after acknowledging yes chants say"daniel bryan i love ya buddy"
> 
> JOHN CENA IS THE UNDISPUTED KING OF CHEAP POPS


I'm not disputing that Cena asks for cheap pop, but that does every other top babyface esp. your boy Rocky. I'm not gonna jump into a discussion because I feel that any "negative" about Rock could turn this thread into a joke. But no one can't deny that Rocks spent at least 50% of his promo time over last 16 months on playing to the crowd.

Just to name a few obvious:
- goosebumps
- Do you want to chant Cleveland or Rocky?... Ok now chant Rocky...
- wandering around Boston and Philly and standing on "historical places" on several segments and playing to the crowd


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

John Cena is coming off as a legitimate lunatic.


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Mar 17, 2012)

How childish was Cena's promo! And surprisingly the fans were cheering for him. Can anyone please tell me why Cena hasn't been getting booed in the last few shows?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ancient Mariner said:


> How childish was Cena's promo! And surprisingly the fans were cheering for him. Can anyone please tell me why Cena hasn't been getting booed in the last few shows?


Crowd rose above the hate:cena2


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> I'm not disputing that Cena asks for cheap pop, but that does every other top babyface esp. your boy Rocky. I'm not gonna jump into a discussion because I feel that any "negative" about Rock could turn this thread into a joke. But no one can't deny that Rocks spent at least 50% of his promo time over last 16 months on playing to the crowd.
> 
> Just to name a few obvious:
> - goosebumps
> ...


i agree, don't want to argue with you either, every top babyface gets cheap pops, but john cena is the KING, and i don't see how anyone can deny that, he used to wear a jersey of a cities best team everywhere he went back in the day, how are those getting cheap pops, they were chanting rocky and clevaland at the same time any way, they would chant his name regardless, if your going to cut a promo in a city where else will you be, in front of people's houses


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

My son, aged 8, loved the show and thought Cena was the funniest thing he'd ever seen in the final segment.

Me, aged 40, spent 2 hours contemplating suicide, followed by me thinking the final segment was the worst thing i have ever seen on TV, let alone WWE programming.

That was super goofy Cena on steroids, i still want to kill myself.

I did a thread 2 weeks ago 'time to switch off?'

I think i have my answer after this show.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Very weak and boring RAW
The opening segment with HHH and Heyman was way to long. 
I still don't care for the Cena/Ace match
Big Show is a freaking cry-baby. Way to go looking tough. 
Santino doesn't belong in big tag matches. 
There's no build for the ppv

Only good thing was The Miz getting destroyed.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena's promo was seriously one of the funniest promo's I have ever seen. Absolutely hilarious, laurantius didn't know how to react. It was absolute genius.

If you didn't find that funny you must not have much of a sense of humour.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

That was really horrible beyond belief . Things looked so good after mania how did we end up with this ? . Oh and the cheers for cena were really...quiet considering all the effort the wwe is putting, even making Johnny ...a monster . 

The lawsuit hhh/ Lesnar/ heyman is also extremely weak, borderline stupid ..


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> cena's promo was seriously one of the funniest promo's I have ever seen. Absolutely hilarious, laurantius didn't know how to react. It was absolute genius.
> 
> If you didn't find that funny you must not have much of a sense of humour.


It wasn't genius or hilarious. The only people who'd find that funny are 6 and 7 and 8 year olds. 

He's so shit at comedy.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

bboy said:


> cena's promo was seriously one of the funniest promo's I have ever seen. Absolutely hilarious, laurantius didn't know how to react. It was absolute genius.
> 
> If you didn't find that funny you must not have much of a sense of humour.


:lmao, bboy at his finest.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I watched the opening segment, and turned the channel. Then I flipped back over, saw Show "crying" I immediately said fuck this shit, and never turned it back on.


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

None.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

during the segment with laurinaitis? he came off kinda loony imo. im a fan of john cena but i really hated that segment, didnt enjoy it one bit. thought he was going to be more serious. some people liked it though..to each his own.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

no his wife must be depressed that's why she hired the same lawyer Linda Ho-gan got.


----------



## Al Del Jugo (May 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Whatever happened to John Cena doubting himself because he lost to The Rock at Wrestlemania? Whatever happened to John Cena's arm being wrecked by Brock Lesnar? Or being upset for losing to Lord Tensai on RAW?
> 
> The dude just doesn't care about anything. That's the problem. All this shit is going wrong for his character lately and he just comes out, smiles & tells jokes.


Been saying this for a while, cena has an identity crisis.

Love how at the end after Big Johnny gave him that ackrite he decided he didn't like being a clown anymore.



Ancient Mariner said:


> How childish was Cena's promo! And surprisingly the fans were cheering for him. Can anyone please tell me why Cena hasn't been getting booed in the last few shows?


the crowd will cheer for any and everything unless someone comes out and kills a baby in the ring, i don't expect anymore out of them


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This is the end of John Cena I can gurantee it


If only. This piece of shit is never going to be stopped.

I didn't notice anything wrong with him yesterday, he seemed pretty happy actually.


----------



## StayFresh (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Maybe he is just failing to entertain like he has been for years and nothing has changed? 

That can't be it.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

***** should have got a prenup


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

*I loved it last night. So funnny :lmao
He's just basically got the chance to kick his boss's ass and mock him. We all would do it.


LOOOSOERRRRRRR

LOSER.
LOOO
SSSS
EE
RRRR*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Ah the IWC. I'm sure this divorce has been a while coming for John, since he was the one who had to think it through and make the decision. Suddenly signing some papers won't radically alter his mood. For one, he's an entertainer so he'll go out there, do his thing, and be how he needs to be. Secondly, he's probably come to terms with this whole thing when he signed the papers.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Cena was great last night. First time I've really enjoyed Cena in ages. Was genuinely cracking up at some parts.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The only people who'd find that funny are 6 and 7 and 8 year olds.




Um, that's kinda the point.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Cena is a hell of a trooper IRL. Going through a tough divorce and he brings his A-game to work no matter what, man is a star and has really earned my respect.

Think I'm turning into a bit of a mark though, I can't have that!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Yeah, what I saw on my TV last night from Cena was quite, quite lame. Overall, that was the worst Raw of 2012.

I've never seen someone just spinning their wheels as much as Cena has for the last while. This dates back even way before WrestleMania, in my book. I genuinely think the guy should be written off TV at this PPV in a few nights, at least until the likely messiness of his divorce is over with. The guy, and the TV persona, just needs a fucking break!


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Very bad raw.
The only thing i was interested in was the orton/jericho match but i knew that he was going to be short with a dq because of the ppv coming.
Heyman/HHH wasn't as interesting as HHH/lesnar 2 weeks ago
Show fired was boring

And the last segment... oh my god... When eve arrived i thought for 1 second that shit was gonna be serious like cena's wife is the guest ref with road warrior animal as the special enforcer but no... They're going to do it, they're going to do worse than Cena vs Miz I quit match from last year!


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

*The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12


Main Points On WWE Raw: 5/14/12


John Laurinaitis Is Still The New Mr. McMahon
The Bitterness Of WWE
Cena Channels Jim Carrey Audience Channels Other Networks
 Selling The PPV
*​*

1. The push to make Laurinaitis the new Mr. McMahon was pushed heavily during this show. The highlight being the firing of Big Show, and the uncomfortableness of seeing a 7ft 40 year old freak blubber uncontrollably on his knees.

With WWE the old formula of getting a heel over, is by embarrassing or in the case of Big Show emasculating a babyface. Then having the heel get their "comeuppance" in the end.

Unfortunately the comeuppance more times than not, doesn't equal what the embarrassment does. And the embarrassed character is damaged, while the villain goes on relatively unscathed. 

2. HHH's opening segment promo on Brock Lesnar, came across as stereotypical WWE bitterness. Where through written fake storylines they get out real frustrations. 

HHH was on his usual routine of the sarcastic cool hero who is beyond anyone ever getting the best of him. My favorite line was when HHH called Lesnar a "simpleton farm boy". 

Ultimately this is a tactic that HHH has been using for a long time, where he is sarcastic and uses dry humor to lessen his opponent to protect himself.

Beyond just HHH, this show illustrated WWE's inner frustration, and their bitterness. 

The two instances of that was the whole spiel about Lesnar's line about bringing back legitimacy to WWE. Where HHH mocked the line in his usual sarcastic manner, and talked about Wrestlemania having 78,000 people and the largest audience in Wrestlemania history. Which came across as a company bitter, and a company trying to be recognized in a world where the majority of people don't care about them.

The other was a subtle one, but it was still interesting to me. On WWE's "Did You Know", where they desperately try to make the viewers think in the mainstream they matter, said this: 

"Last night more people watched Raw than:
- NHL on NBC Sports
- MLB on ESPN
- NBA playoffs(Playoffs not capitalized by WWE) on TNT"

I found this interesting because of the network that WWE Raw is broadcasted on, the USA Network. USA Network is owned by NBC/Universal. NBC/Universal spent 2 billion dollars to secure the NHL for 10 years.

With this contract NBC/Universal(after being acquired by Comcast in 2011), then renamed Versus to "NBC Sports Network". With the NHL programming being an integral part of that network going forward.

Considering WWE is so under the radar and small on the totem poll so to speak, it's doubtful anyone in power would notice or even care. But it does set a bad precedent when one of your own shows, is openly maligning your efforts with the NBC Sports Network. 

3. John Cena doing his Jim Carrey impression was embarrassing to say the least. At this point I view wrestling as a campy variety show, but even by the low standards I hold wrestling to, this was horrible.

The low point had to be when Laurinaitis started cracking up at Cena, while Cena is supposed to be embarrassing him or getting under his skin. It reminded me of Tim Conway would make Harvey Korman laugh during a skit on the Carol Burnett show. Or when a cast member on SNL would start laughing during a skit. But with WWE considering it's closer to those aforementioned shows than a traditional wrestling one, it shouldn't surprise anybody.


4.As far as selling the PPV, this show pretty much failed. Not failed in the sense of getting the majority of the questions wrong. Failed in the sense of turning a blank paper in as your test paper.

Statistics​Total Time Of The Show(The Intro Is Not Included):1:38:46
Non Wrestling Time:1:16:29
Wrestling Time(Bell To Bell): 22:17
% Of Wrestling Content(Bell To Bell):22.5(22.516758074344914)

Other Statistics​
Wrestler/Character Namedrops: John Laurinatis70 - John Cena 41 - HHH 20 - Brock Lesnar48 

WWE World/Undisputed Championship/Title/Champion Namedrops(Said In Conjunction): 36

The Number Of Times "WWE" Was Said:66

The Number Of Times "Over The Limit" Was Said: 26

Side By Side Statistical Comparison To WWE Raw 5/7/12 & TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12:​
Total Time Of Show:
Raw:1:38:46
5/7/12(Last Week)Raw:1:31:34
From WWE Raw: 5/7/12+ 7.8(7.795051456098085) 
TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12: (1:21:59)+ 20.7 (20.676553499203322)

Non Wrestling Time:
Raw:1:16:29
5/7/12(Last Week)Raw:1:04:57
From WWE Raw: 
5/7/12+18.2 (18.15084404522226) TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12: (1:06:32)+ 15(15.03317249698434 

Wrestling Time(Bell To Bell):
Raw:22:17
5/7/12(Last Week)Raw:26:37
- From WWE Raw: 
5/7/12-15.9(-15.927189988623432)
TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12: (15:27) + 45%(45.18664047151278)

% Of Wrestling Content(Bell To Bell):
Raw:22.5(22.516758074344914)
5/7/12(Last Week)Raw:28.9 (28.870155463104886)
- From WWE Raw: 
5/7/12-6.4%
TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12: 18.7(18.715528863831352) + 3.8%

Number Of Times The Company Name Was Said

WWE:66
5/7/12(Last Week)Raw:63
TNA Impact Wrestling 5/10/12: 34

Go Home Show PPV Namedrop Comparison
WWE-Over The Limit:26
TNA-Sacrifice:43

Match Of The Show​
Considering the overall quality of the show, and the lack of focus on wrestling. I won't name a match of the show. Here's the results nonetheless.

CM Punk/Santino [W] V Bryan/Rhodes[L] 7:23
Alicia Fox[L] V Beth Phoenix[W]1:20
Kane[W] V Big Show[L] 4:09
R-Truth/Kofi Kingston/Brodus Clay[w] v Miz/Swagger/Ziggler[W] 3:56
Orton[L] V Jericho[W] DQ 5:29

Notable, Interesting Or Humorous Quotes From WWE Raw: 5/14/12​
Big Show: "If you wanna bar me from ever having a championship match again.....well ok I guess that's alright to.

John Laurinaitis: *Cena drops Hockey Puck, and tells Laurinaitis to go "Puck himself"*

"You know John those are some pretty tough words your saying."*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just realised ADR wasn't on the show! isnt he supposed to be competing for the WHC??? :lmao


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Just realised ADR wasn't on the show! isnt he supposed to be competing for the WHC??? :lmao


He forgot to turn up as he was dealing at the back of the arena.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I came in here to praise the Sheamus/Orton dynamic and realised, they are Smackdown superstars. Throw in a Christian return and I'll actually make an effort to tune in on Fridays, maybe.


The-Rock-Says said:


> It wasn't genius or hilarious. The only people who'd find that funny are 6 and 7 and 8 year olds.


I'M NINE ACTUALLY.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

hahaha you sad bastard


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

I enjoy these. Keep up the good work Makdafi, better than the "10 things I learned from Raw" posts.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*



CFL said:


> I enjoy these. Keep up the good work Makdafi, better than the "10 things I learned from Raw" posts.


Thanks.

I only have the time to do two of these a week, but for the most part it's interesting to break down the content of the program down more analytically, to get more of an understanding of what the show is trying to accomplish. 

One thing that has really hit home in the 3 reports I've done so far, is with WWE they have absolutely no respect for their audience lol.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

Good read, repped.


----------



## Lucas_palmeirense (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

Wow, pretty cool report.

Keep going, loved it.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

Lol nice. Do you get your stats in one shot or do you play the show multiple times?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

I was gonna give this Raw a below average rating but this Raw really left a bad taste in my mouth so I have to give it a terrible rating. First off to get it out of the way, that Cena promo was corny. I know I lot of people hated it but the crowd loved it. I did not like it, but Cena is for kids. Cena isn't the reason why I didn't like this Raw. 
What I don't like is the lack of build up for this pay per view and their midcard. That first match made me so angry because it made me realize that there is no credible mid card in the WWE. Who can be considered a threat to Santino and Cody? When was the last great fued for their titles? At least they are trying with Cody but what have they done for Santino. WWE has the wrestlers for a midcard but they don't used them. I missed the days when the the first hour of the show was dedicated to the midcard. I would rather watch wrestling to build up new stars than a 20 minute promo. 
Another thing that pist me off about that match was having Punk and Bryan in that match. That is the WWE champion and the #1 contender. How can they start off the show. How am I suppose to believe that that WWE title is the most prestigious title in the world when Cena ends the show. I understand Cena being they focus for wrestlemania and extreme rules but can't the WWE champion be the focus for one pay per view.
Why should I pay 50 dollors for Over the Limit when the WWE doesn't care about it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Just realised ADR wasn't on the show! isnt he supposed to be competing for the WHC??? :lmao


Well I don't think it matters, since he didn't need to get involved today. We'll probably have Sheamus vs ADR on SD (which Orton will interfere in. Won't see Jericho on SD)


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

Really enjoyed the read. Keep it up.


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*

Good post. Looking foward for more in the future


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*



CFL said:


> I enjoy these. Keep up the good work Makdafi, better than the "10 things I learned from Raw" posts.


So is the average groin injury.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*Re: The Makdafi Report # 3: WWE Raw 5/14/12*



arcslnga said:


> Lol nice. Do you get your stats in one shot or do you play the show multiple times?


Most of the time I get it in one shot. I do have to pause the show from time to time though, depending on how many things are happening at one given time.

On this show though I did have to rewatch the first 27 minutes to do a recount of WWE mentions. The first time so far I've had to do so. I think I blanked out with the HHH promo.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I liked HHH's stuff about Brock being a quitter. I actually cringed with how personal it felt. Which is good.

The rest of the stuff was okay. Though John Cena Vs. Johnny Ace plot is painfully lacking.

And again: GIVE US MORE ZIGGLER!! Enough of jobbing him to Brodus Clay already


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Terrible Raw overrall. Fillers.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Worst RAW of the year... hell it might even be the worst in recent memory. 

Hope OTL get's low buys, they deserve it.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> I'M NINE ACTUALLY.


Congrats, you're the first poster here under the age of 12 with good grammar.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

That RAW has finally tipped me onto the Cena hate bandwagon. Am I going to have to watch his poopy jokes increase tenfold now WWE wants to keep him in a happy place due to the toll his divorce must be taking?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just watched Raw.... The biggest "What the fuck" in the Cena era for that promo. I am truly embarassed.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow.. What the fuck did I just watch, this RAW was just one big clusterfuck.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



doctorj89 said:


> Guy's getting a divorce. I'm sure he's down, but I'm also sure he knew for a fact that this was coming for a while beforehand. I don't mean like "had a feeling" knew. I mean like they probably discussed it and came to an agreement. This whole "cena's phoning it in" and *"cena's obviously so depressed" shit needs to stop.*


Sorry I found his act last RAW to be extremely unorthodox even for Cena's character. The way he was acting seems like he's possibly really depressed and is trying to cover it with a really super happy character. That's all I saw. I wouldn't say the guy MUST BE DEPRESSED because he's HAVING A DIVORCE, I'm saying that he MIGHT BE DEPRESSED because of the way HIS PROMO WENT on RAW.



> Ah the IWC. I'm sure this divorce has been a while coming for John, since he was the one who had to think it through and make the decision. Suddenly signing some papers won't radically alter his mood. For one, he's an entertainer so he'll go out there, do his thing, and be how he needs to be. Secondly, he's probably come to terms with this whole thing when he signed the papers.


Or, you know, maybe he's sorta sad that his relationship has truly come to an end, or even that he will very likely have to give a fuckload of his money to his wife because the legal system is fucking retarded.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

it looked like a bit of both. He was definitely drunk if not high on drugs. It was a bit crazy and kiddish but I liked some parts of that segment though.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Seemed fine to me. He just acted out the part that was written for him. Which was only a step up from last weeks sarcasm promo, which was also quite comedic. This just seemed taken to another level with how OTT Ace's character has acted, thus Cena has progressed his character to counter-act it, using Ace's unhinged manner and boasts and ripping into him, while getting the crowd majorly on his side. It all made sense and worked in that degree so i'm not sure how he was acting 'crazy' here, he played the role spot on. Ace was pulling out all the tricks to get over to get Cena cheered, and Cena the opposite. When really we know he should probably be getting tough and pissed off, but it's not in his nature, he is aimed at kids and on a level of childishness. This took us full circle right back to PG Cena, this was basically a parody of himself. One similarity though to recently (like vs Rock) is he is again growing in confidence by the week, and not taking this threat too seriously. Look what happened there. This makes me think he had to go OTT here not only to counter Ace's BS but to convince us of something that will be swerved/revealed at PPV.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

you people are high., cena is fine.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Maybe he just said fuck it and snapped


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



Cena's #1 Fan said:


> you people are high., cena is fine.


Dude.. Cena is definitely high.. or atleast drunk. Look at his Jim Carrey faces he made through out that promo.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



CFL said:


> For a group of people who don't normally give a shit about Cena, you all sure do like to talk about him a lot.
> 
> Wise up and let the man keep his personal life personal.


Agreed, why is everyone so up in his grill bout his personal life? Geez... We have no idea of what happened. Cena hasnt spoken out and no one knows the facts so we sohuld jsut leave his personal life out of his profesional life.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Probably both his ex wife is trying to rob him of all his money* now shes hired Linda Hogan's lawyer


*Well obviously. What did you thought divorces where about?

But he should known better than to marry if he spent 367 days a year being company's guy. 

Everyone here knows that wrestling take s a massive toll on relationships like that. 
*




1TheGreatOne1 said:


> It looked like he was going through some sort of psychotic breakdown last night.
> 
> He was more terrible than usual.


*Hardly? he has done far worse. In comparison what he did last night was not bad. Forced? Yes but I can't say it wasn't funny.
*


CFL said:


> For a group of people who don't normally give a shit about Cena, you all sure do like to talk about him a lot.
> 
> *Wise up and let the man keep his personal life personal.*


*That's not gonna happen and you know it. he is The Guy who has over 11 followers on twitter and who knows how many world over. 

So obviously people are not gonna stop talking about his private life. 

He knew what he was getting into. This what happens when you get semi fame. 




*


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*



The Rebel said:


> *I loved it last night. So funnny :lmao
> He's just basically got the chance to kick his boss's ass and mock him. We all would do it.
> 
> 
> ...


are you 10 years old


----------



## RicFlairPresents (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Cena is a parasite eating away at his peers success making all major occurances focus around his bland and now pathetic character.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

High.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Cena's high or depressed*

Cena was going over the top with that promo so im guessing hes took some happy pills to stop the depression


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

It's not his fault, he's just had a nervous breakdown. It's like that time Joaquin Phoenix was on Letterman, it was amusing for a moment but then people stopped laughing and started being freaked out.
I feel sorry for Cena, he's obviously a deeply troubled, sad man.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

When I was a fan of John Cena's back in 2004, I never pictured him cutting promos like this.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If John Cena didn't want to go through a divorce, he probably should not have fucked all of those fat rats on the road all the time...he brought it on himself.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy fuck man, next weeks Raw is in Richmond Virginia. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh somethin' awesome will probably happen but we'll hear crickets cause the worst crowd in the US will be there. Sweeeeeet. Fuck me.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

Am I still the only one who noticed Ace Ventura JUST went off a half hour before Cena came out? They totally ripped that shit at the last minute, so lame!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Holy fuck man, next weeks Raw is in Richmond Virginia. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh somethin' awesome will probably happen but we'll hear crickets cause the worst crowd in the US will be there. Sweeeeeet. Fuck me.


Oh no, really? Dammit. Hey all you Richmond WF users who are going: WAKE THE FUCK UP


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, and people jump on us who say Raw is getting worse every week? I don't see how anyone can defend Monday night's show, it was truly abysmal.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why he does this all the time?


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I know Raw sucked, but Punk's Pepsi Plunge was perfect.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Raw is good.

Well, the 15% of the show that is watchable is good. The 85% that everybody on here skips is horrific.

I cant believe how much this company has fallen from grace. 85-90% of Raw used to be watchable and still entertaining as recently as 2005, but since then its just dropped and dropped and dropped.

Worst roster in WWE history, easily.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

TheFrootOne said:


> Can someone explain to me why he does this all the time?


That's his angry face.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Yep.

WWE stars these days are AWFUL actors.


----------

